# MEGA - Drug/Legal issues impacting school/job



## CreativeRandom

When you apply and the college asks about your legal history...

Should you lie? How far can they look into your record, and what can they not access? My juvenile record is a bit dirty...


----------



## CreativeRandom

Bump.


----------



## dbighead2

I have no idea what I am talking about: so remember that. 


lie, if its as bad as you say they probably won't accept you anyway....what do you have to lose?


again, I have NO CLUE what I am talking about. 

so don't listen to me


----------



## Soundtrack

For God's sake do not lie. This is the worst piece of advice imaginable. Be up front about everything, and more likely than not you will be ok.


----------



## euphoria

if its your juvenile record, won't that be cleared soon anyway? (im assuming since ur going to college) can they even check back to your juvenile record? i didnt think so but dont quote me on that. the reason i say this is because this chick i know got caught with coke when she was 17 and she's going to the same college i am now.


----------



## Soundtrack

The thing is, colleges, to a certain extent, expect kids at some point or another to fuck up. As long as your record isn't littered with felonies, than colleges will probably not care.

However, it's when you start covering things up that Colleges, and employers, really start raising eyebrows, because this points directly to your current character.


----------



## CreativeRandom

Possession of alcohol age 16

(Felony) possession of marijuana (1/2oz-5lbs) with intent to distribute.

Petty larceny 17

Quite a rampage. 

From Virginia. I believe the law here is that if a minor is convicted of a felony at the age of 14 or older, that felony and all previous convictions will be available to the public.

I am going to try to get a background check.


----------



## CreativeRandom

By the way the college I'm looking most at right now is Virginia Tech. James Madison University is popular as well as considered high up so I may consider that. Basically, any school in the same caliber of VT. I am pretty confident I can get into VT.

Also considering UVA. I don't know if I could get in or not, but it would be damn close.


----------



## CreativeRandom

UPDATE

I ran a background check via www.criminalwatchdog.com

It came up with "No matches found for this individual".

But this... fuck, should I lie? Applications to JMU and VT due 11/1


----------



## CreativeRandom

Can anyone suggest a college forum with alot of traffic? I'm having a hard time getting responses here (it being a drug site) and PrisonTalk.com, while useful, doesn't have that much traffic.

Or should I talk to a lawyer or something? I don't know if talking about lying on an application to a school counselor would be a good idea.


----------



## CreativeRandom

*In college with Felonies*

Did anyone in here successfully get into college with a felony on their record, or on their juvenile record?

Or any particular criminal records at all?

Or have friends with records that are in?

Wondering how colleges take it. Please also describe the college of the criminal by SAT/GPA average or maybe additional info like ranking on Newsweek's best colleges.


----------



## chity

Excuse my ignorance, but does having a criminal record make it difficult to get into universities in America? Or is it a decision that's made by each institution on a case-by-case basis? I do remember an act that strips students of financial aid if they're convicted of a drug offence, but surely they can't stop you attending college at all.

If it is the latter, I don't see why you can't just ask them. Send them an email if you don't want to speak to them directly - I doubt you'd be obliged to give them your name so requesting information on their admission policies is hardly going to affect your own application.


----------



## R_77

*FAFSA drug conviction, then rehab issue*

Actually, if you have a drug-related offense, and you use a FAFSA, there is a line where the question is "have you ever been convicted of a drug offense", and the applicant answers yes, the next question is "has you attended a rehab since your conviction?", and you answer yes, then you're good to go.
If your criminal sentence includes bars against receiving aid for school as a part of it, then you're fucked, prolly.
Peace.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

This guy told me that since I had a felony conviction I wouldn't be able to recieve financial assistance regardless of whether I go to a rehab and that I wouldn't be able to buy firearms.


----------



## Pct

^true. Under the Higher Education Act, people with drug convictions are not eligible for financial aid.


----------



## sput

Lying about a criminal record on a school application is risky, though in some circumstances more risky than others.  I've spent time working for the admissions office at a major university.  I know that at UT at Austin, not every appliant was checked versus any sort of criminal history report, but that varied widely according to which programs a student was applying to and whether the student was an undergraduate or graduate applicant.  In programs where the vetting process and admissions requirements are somewhat higher, the probability of a check naturally grew.  Graduate applicants to both the college of engineering and the college of natural sciences were always checked because those students so often worked in labs and on projects of such a sensitive nature.

There are a few factors to consider.  How large is the university?  The larger the university, the less likely that your criminal history will be checked.  Trust, if every student at a university the size of UT was subjected to a criminal history review, the costs would be stupifying.  How "sensitive" is the program to which you're applying?  If chances are the department at the university in question does a lot of corporate or government contracting, the greater the probability that a check would be required.  Finally, does the state in which your university stands require a check by law?  I could swear that a couple of western states actually do require a check by law.  I also know that several states do require a background check in order to qualify for financial aid.

In summary, my experience has been that yes, backgrounds were checked, but the circumstances varied.  My recommendation is that you be honest.  If there are any questions that arise, be prepared to be open and completely truthful.  An honest applicant stands a much better chance at admission under any circumstance than one who chooses to omit any piece of information.

Good luck.  I hope I've helped a bit.


----------



## blase deviant

*Arrest record...*

...is it true you can't get into grad school with an arrest on your record, especially drugs (even if it's simple possession)?

I mean, I've got a 3.5 GPA (hoping to raise it, though I have a class or two that might give me some problems this semester), no job yet (don't feel like working at McDonald's), but I plan on getting an internship and doing lab work... would it still be possible to get into grad school if I were to get anything on my record?


----------



## fizzygirl

I don't really think so...I don't recall them asking anything about it.  Now, you may have problems getting financial aid, but I would think that would be the biggest issue.  

Are you _planning_ on getting things on your record?


----------



## mintalyelevatid

if you have an arrest, make sure you know exactly whats going on with that. i have an arrest for possession but because i completed all my programs, screenings, community service and all that shit, it was reduced from a "conviction" to a "charge". on my grad school application, it asked "were you ever CONVICTED of anything". so i could legally say no and get in. i dont think that anyone can ask you if youve ever been "charged" with anything.


if you have a conviction and know it, i dont think we can help you. i would say they cant ask you that, but they asked me. it could be because im in medicine that they dont want a criminal with a degree. i dunno. just go get an application/declaration and see if it says anything.

good luck


----------



## wizekrak

^^^
Isn't that a misdemeanor?  Usually a criminal record check only turns up felonies (or ami wrong?)


----------



## sput

*Always* admit to past violations when asked.  Admissions staffers at a vast majority of universities are mature enough to weigh the seriousness of the charge versus your academic performance and genuine desire to complete your graduate degree.

If you're applying to law school, yes, your criminal history will be checked, period.  It's generally a national requisite, and essentially no state will ever admit an individual to their respective bars if he or she has a drug charge of any kind.  (The entire concept of lawyer ethics blows my mind personally).  Medical schools are also likely to check your criminal history, though I would imagine this matters somewhat less than admission to law school in many contexts.  Finally, I personally know that from my time working in the admissions office at the University of Texas, the most likely scenario in which a university will check your criminal background depends largely upon the specific department within the university itself.  There are quite a few large universities that conduct privately- and government-contracted research that is sensitive in nature; i.e., applying to the chemistry and physics department at UT guarantees a background check because the department holds *tons* of federal contracts whereas the English and history departments wouldn't necessarily require a check because they hold no such sensitive requisites and contacts.

But like I said at the beginning of my post, it's better never to lie.  If worse comes to worst, you can always open up a dialogue with the admissions staff itself and find out exactly what you can personally do to place yourself in better standing.


----------



## PlurredChemistry

what program are you planning on applying for?

different programs (medicine) will consider a drugs conviction much more detrimental than others (social science).


----------



## blase deviant

Ph.D in biochemistry


----------



## PlurredChemistry

probably will be fine.  even without the arrest record you will HAVE to get some research under your belt.  serious research.  when you are doing the research get to know your advising professor or the leader of your internship - normally the recommendation letter they send will be pretty important, in your case it will be absolutely CRUCIAL.  

what year are you at in uni?


----------



## blase deviant

Freshman.


----------



## billbong2

If you are asked just say no to be safe.  Depending on your chosen path, you should be fine, it's only possession i really can't imagine it being a problem, although i'm in England, and things are different i got asked that and left the box blank, i highly doubt they'll bother checking, although it's possible.


----------



## DopaMan

It will only effect your financial aid (you cannot receive any from the government). I know that professional programs often do a background check but I know people with DUI's that were still admitted. Drug convictions are the worst because they are the only non-felonies which effect financial aid.


----------



## oops88missed

*how do i tell someone about my addiction??*

Hi everyone... just another question thread for another helpless idiot on drugs. I've been addicted to heroin for about 6 months :-/

Im trying to get clean through rehab (started about 1week ago, which is going well so far).. So this, and a bunch of other things have cluttered my schedule lately, and I haven't been organized.  I missed an exam and my professor for the class let me do a make-up test, but wants to talk to me about "what's going on in my life".  I know she is suspicious of my using, which doesn't really bother me if she knows, but if she told other teachers/staff/people this would be a huuge problem.

My friend told me about the disabilities program that could help students that are getting treatment for addiction.  I don't want to tell this teacher all the details, I just want to get the "help" or whatever from her without telling her what i'm really on.  I don't want to tell her because I know her type-- she'll look down on me because i use, and she probably treat me totally different from other students (in-class and grading, etc).  Also, she might tell other people, and if someone found out that I'm close to, I would lose all my friends, family, and everything basically.. Anyone know how to tell someone you're addicted to a drug without really telling them??
I don't know what to tell her/them.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Rogue Robot

You don't need to tell her anything.  If you need to get treatment, can you not get the service yourself through your school without having your professor do it for you?


----------



## spaceyourbass

Just tell her you've been going through hard times with anxiety/depression.  It might be lying, but not really.  Anyone who's addicted has gone through anxiety and depression to some level.  Because of the possible consequences you described, I wouldn't mention jack about addiction.


----------



## inJest

clinically, addiction treatment is equivalent with psychiatric treatment (that's exactly what it is, right?).  it's highly illegal for a teacher/professor to demand information on any medical treatment you may be going through.  

she probably wants to know if she should drop you because you're not going to pay attention in class.  reassure her that you do plan on staying up with course-work, and do want to stay in the class.  treatment, of any kind, is none of her business.

as far as treatment through the school goes, you ought to be able to go to the clinic on campus, or at least to a guidance counselor, to get that information. 

the word 'sick' can mean so much, and go so far...


----------



## oops88missed

Thanks for the ideas guys.. Just an update- Even though I will be going through the disabilities program thing,,  I do want to tell her something--not necessarily about my addiction, but something less specific, so if I do run into a homework/test problem again (such as missing one again), she will be able to understand that I have a legitimate excuse for it.
The anxiety/depression statement is a good idea.. and definitely isn't lying in my case anyway(on lexapro for both of these)
I'm meeting with her in a couple days, i'll let you guys know what happens. Thanks again


----------



## FullFloating

Yuck.  I had the same problem.  Methadone withdrawl.  I was able to work with the health center and get through.  Every school has a center for "distressed students" and deal with it more often than you think.  Again, if your instructor knows you are working with another member of the staff on a problem, it has a lot more weight than even a Dr. note.  The person I worked with at my Univ. saved my life.  I know how painful all this is and I wish you the best!


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

You don't need to tell her anything, it's not any of her business.

I hate when profs act like they want you to spill some personal details... luckily most of mine could really give a fuck about my personal life since there's generally 100+ students in my classes, but I've TAs and whatnot ask personal questions.

Go through your school's mental health center (most have some, not sure where you go) and talk to a counselor about what's going on. Make sure beforehand but it SHOULD be the case that as long as you aren't a harm to yourself or others everything you say is confidential and should NOT leave the room. Most likely they'll help you make a plan for how to deal with rehab and your classes, and they can deal with your profs. But all they should be telling them is you are having some difficulties and will need to have some exceptions made. She can think whatever she likes, but it's none of her business what's going on in your personal life as long as you have documentation you aren't just fucking around, and you shouldn't feel pressured to tell her anything you don't want to.


----------



## oops88missed

thanks again for the help guys.  and sorry I didn't keep you posted like i said i would.. 
I've gone through the disability program which is really all there is here, and all they can do for me is to let me take tests in a separate room than other people.
I didn't really tell anyone about my habit, i was too scared too. i bet if i can tell them this, they would give me more leeway or whatever, but i can't seem to get enough courage to tell anyone..


----------



## zigzag| dta

if she seems like a cool prof, i say tell her 


it wont hurt


----------



## qwe

oops88missed said:


> thanks again for the help guys.  and sorry I didn't keep you posted like i said i would..
> I've gone through the disability program which is really all there is here, and all they can do for me is to let me take tests in a separate room than other people.
> I didn't really tell anyone about my habit, i was too scared too. i bet if i can tell them this, they would give me more leeway or whatever, but i can't seem to get enough courage to tell anyone..


you can let people know that you are going through a rough time in your life, and they will understand, without having to let them (esp adults) know that you are using drugs

with the younger generation it should be fine though...


----------



## hooptie114

Just for your information, to use at a later date should you need,  drug addiction is classified as a disease.  You never have to divulge personal medical information unless stated prior to entering a contract, i.e. certain jobs etc.  

You can simply state you are suffering from health issues.  If you are requesting allowances to made for you, that may mean you will have to divulge certain medical information to someone that is required to keep that information confidential. 

Example, when I worked for a company as a manager, if I had an employee who was ill for long periods or injured and required lighter work loads, the employee had to fax a doctors note from their physician to a company nurse.  The nurse would then call me and tell me that employee x was to be on lighter duty for x amount of time.  I could never ask why, and even if I did the nurse was unable to comment.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Getmeback

*Getting a job after dealing drugs*

So I left my Job a few years ago. 
I had been there for a few years and was doing well. 
Then I started dealing drugs on the side to make a bit of extra cash - before I knew it, I was making stupid amounts of money so I decided to walk out on my job. 
I have been out of society ever since, leading an antisocial existence for all this time. 
My life consists of nothing but drug use and getting money. 
I have even been too afraid to visit family members because I will look like a failure when they ask me 'what are you doing with yourself these days'?
I need to get my life back and to move away from the shithole of drug dealing. 
The problem is - how do I explain to people in my job interviews what I have been doing for the past 3 years? 
There's an unexplainable gap in my life and it's holding me back from re-entering society.
Any help would be much appreciated. 
Thankyou.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

shifting from anon to Education and Careers.

Easy solution, tell them you were travelling.

If you have a chance, actually go and do some travelling so you'll know what to talk about.

There are other things you can say as well... you were taking a break from work, deciding what you wanted to do. Be creative, but also be realistic 

CB.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

You could say you started a successful dog walking company or something that wouldn't take a lot of skill and wouldn't have a lot of proof behind it.  Then you don't appear to have any skills you lack, and you have a credible excuse.  You worked by yourself and didn't advertise, so there are no records of your past service.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Bob Loblaw said:


> You could say you started a successful dog walking company or something that wouldn't take a lot of skill and wouldn't have a lot of proof behind it.  Then you don't appear to have any skills you lack, and you have a credible excuse.  You worked by yourself and didn't advertise, so there are no records of your past service.



Until they ask for references.  I've had some odds and ends jobs similar to dog walking (dog sitting) to earn extra cash amongst other hobbies that I have that earned me some money, and I have had people ask for references.


----------



## axl blaze

it's not as difficult as you think it would be to readjust as a participating member of this economy and this society.

you can always b/s references a little bit here and there, assuming you aren't going into an ultra-conservative office job or something.


----------



## RedLeader

Three years is a long time to be able to simply make up a creative excuse for on the spot.  Any odd job out there that you can think of that still would require, say, taxes on its income, well the employer is going to want to see official information about.  

Traveling for three years is a long time, and unless you're ready to start lying from day 1, I wouldn't suggest this.  It would be a common topic for the workplace, and if you have to keep a bunch of stories straight about places you have not even been to, then that's just unnecessary stress.  

Would your parents have your back on this?  I mean have they been asking you what you've been doing for the past 3 years?  What have you been telling them?  I was thinking that caring for a sick relative could be the best lie you could pull off.  Again, not that I am suggesting you to lie, but if you've, for example, got a supportive mother who can say that she desperately needed her son around (say due to emotional trauma), they may not get too pushy about this.  


Also, the caliber of job you seek will determine how much something like this even matters.  If your competition for the job will be people with very strong ambition and recent work experience, then you're going to be in a deep hole.  But if it's something less white collar, then I could see you showing that you've got the skills necessary to do the job just as well as anyone else could.  Just like in any situation, never let the interview go negative.  Look your interviewer in the eyes and be honest and speak with confidence.  "The person I am today is a person who is willing to work as hard as anybody else on this job.  I hope you'll give me the chance to prove this to you."


----------



## Coolio

All you have to do is use fake references. Give them your friends' numbers who are willing to make up stories about your work experience, pretending to be former supervisors or something.


----------



## tank90

^yea that will work and you can have your parents if they are managers or something have one of there friends as a reference so they can have a real background on it


----------



## RedLeader

^ There is one hidden danger in all of this.  Because your earnings over the past three years have been due to illicit activities, this income was surely not taxed, nor reported to the IRS (assuming you are in the States).  So in the eyes of the IRS, you have had no taxable income over the past three years.  I believe it's around $3000-$5,000 a year that is the maximum amount of money you can make before having to pay taxes (and you still do have to pay taxes on jobs like dog-walker, piano teacher, etc.) 

If you say "I've been pet-sitting for the past three years" to an IRS worker directly, who sees you've got a nice car and house, they might get suspicious. Tax records are public, so the fact that you have not been paying taxes for 3 years is easily obtainable.   Will this come up in a job-interview? Probably not.  But given that these are public records and your potential employer DOES decide to do a background check on you, I have no idea if this is something they'd look at.  If you have a criminal record, this could complicate things. 

Your own tax history probably wouldn't come up in any hypothetical work scenereos (for example your company gets itself into tax trouble), but there could be a situation where your employer could gain access to your tax history and then think _hmm, all of those references....was he lying in the interview?_  Again, though, highly unlikely.


----------



## Coolio

Your tax records are easily obtainable? How?!?!


----------



## Coolio

tank90 said:


> ^yea that will work and you can have your parents if they are managers or something have one of there friends as a reference so they can have a real background on it



No job that this guy is going to be applying for (I'm assuming no college degree) is going to dig deep enough to find out whether the references are just friendlies on your side.

I explain holes in my resume where I was incarcerated or unemployed and travelling as that "I worked various non-professional positions in restaurants and bars. I don't put them on my resume because they don't really have anything to do with my experience as it applies to the job I'm interviewing here for now."


----------



## RedLeader

Yes, it's a pretty blatent violation.  

If you let a storefront tax preparation company, for example, H&R block, help you do your taxes, they have the legal right to sell this information to third-parties.  The exact same thing applies for software, such as TurboTax.  This sounds outrageous, but it's true.   You will sign a disclosure form in each case, and within this form is the right for the assistant to sell any information you give.  Will people read the fine print?  Well that's the reason why people go to H&R block in the first place, right?  To avoid paperwork hastle.  Think about it.  

The IRS itself is not allowed to disclose personal information, however third parties are.  In that disclosure you sign something along the lines of 



> "Warning: Once your tax return information is disclosed to a third party per your consent, we have no control over what that third party does with your tax return information. If the third party uses or discloses your tax return information for purposes other than the purpose for which you authorized the disclosure, under Federal tax law, we are not responsible for that subsequent use or disclosure, and Federal tax law may not protect you from that disclosure."



It is not possible file your taxes directly to the IRS electronicly.  If you want to e-file, you must use some type of service.  Filing taxes manually is both 1) prone to error  2) a pain  and 3) will delay the time it takes to get you your tax return (but it should maintain your privacy).  The government definately wants to push for electronic tax filing.  In the end, taxation is a governmental responsibility, and we all know that our government (whether they deny it or not) loves outsourcing - if some guy in Bangladore does your taxes for you, it's cheaper than if the IRS developed its own electronic-filing system, which WOULD then keep your information private.  

*Note: This is how it was around 2 years ago.  I haven't paid US taxes in that period,so I don't know about any legislation that has been passed since.


----------



## Coolio

Wow, thanks for the info Redleader. I didn't realize they made you sign your right to privacy away to use the service. I usually file taxes manually, but I e-filed the past couple years to get the return quicker.

I am going back to doing it by hand. I do a better job manually than any software or website has ever done, and I've tried a lot without submitting to see how they all fared.


----------



## RedLeader

Note: I shouldn't have exactly said "tax records are public."  That's a lie, since they are privitized by the IRS.  What I meant is that 99% of people file taxes in a way that allows for legal loopholes in the steps between you wanting to file your taxes and the IRS giving you your refund.

UPDATE:  This has now got me all interested, and the web is not giving any clear answers.  I have a friend who is an accountant, so I may try and stop over her place later and ask her about the most current laws concerning this all.  So I should have a better answer within 24 hours!


----------



## tomatoxflames

Dude, say you were going to school for two semesters, then changed majors and did that another 2 semesters then finally dropped out and got an OFF THE BOOKS job since then. This is exactly what I've done and as far as being able to prove what we've done for the last three years, well there aint shit to show for it, so we're in the same hole. 
And if they ask for references from the off the books job (I know it might look bad, but compared to what everybody else has to say, its safely sounds like your best bet) just have a friend lie for you. 
I tried this one time to get into walmart as a manager, passed the interviews, the background check, the references, everything, had 3 friends lie about my prior work experience, and everything went great until i had to take that *surprise* drug test (surprise! not really if your expecting it but still as naive as i am).
My point being, not graduating school and an off the books job sounds like it would be your best, because thats exactly what Ive been through since 2006 and we're in the same hole.


----------



## neener

I like Redleader's sick relative explanation.  Say you took care of an ailing family member. 

Whatever you do -- do not tell the truth, and make sure it never gets out.  I have a position where I do recruiting for a company and we had an amazing candidate in who was very honest about a hole in his resume (oxy addiction) and he never had a chance.  Otherwise, he was the ideal candidate. The interviewere didn't think an ex-addict could be trustworthy/dependable/able to deal with stress.  Really lame considering half of the people at this firm are cokeheads!


----------



## RedLeader

neener said:


> I like Redleader's sick relative explanation.  Say you took care of an ailing family member.
> 
> Whatever you do -- do not tell the truth, and make sure it never gets out.  I have a position where I do recruiting for a company and we had an amazing candidate in who was very honest about a hole in his resume (oxy addiction) and he never had a chance.  Otherwise, he was the ideal candidate. The interviewere didn't think an ex-addict could be trustworthy/dependable/able to deal with stress.  Really lame considering half of the people at this firm are cokeheads!



*neener*, if you don't mind me asking, how long was the hole in this "amazing candidate"'s resume?  Also, do you feel as if he would have been given the job, given the case that he both witheld the oxy addiction information and instead said something akin to my sick relative story? 


Another thing to add for the OP - Be prepared to pass a drug test right around the time of the interview.   I don't know if you are still using or not, but this is for the case where you are.  For all you know, they will give you the job right then and there at the inverview, but you'll have to turn around and be tested very shortly thereafter.  That is, unless you know it's not a company that tests (there are databases for this kind of thing, but I'm playing it safe and not posting links since I believe it would be against the rules of BL).  95% of jobs (which test) just will test urine, but still if you fail the test, that can come back to haunt you down the line.  There are OTC products for testing for a few of the big street drugs, and then there are anonymous places you can be tested at (you might have to pay a fee, but it's worth it) a la STD checking.  If I were hypothetically taking a drug test for a job tomorrow, you'd bet your behind I'd be taking one on my own initiative today!


----------



## Fun_gi

I think your biggest worry is not going to be getting the job. Anybody determined enough can get a job. It may not be your dream job but it will be a job. Ex-cons get jobs when they get out of prison. Your biggest concern is going to be settling for the full-time employment lifestyle.

I moved to Florida when I was 18 years old, straight out of rehab, and lived in halfway houses for about a year and a half. I worked a variety of unskilled positions and made barely enough money to pay my weekly rent and buy groceries. 

Eventually I just got sick and tired of being broke. I moved out on my own, stopped hanging out with the AA people, and got into dealing as a full-time business. I told myself it was just going to be until I could earn enough seed money to start a full-time business as a club/party promoter. I always said when I was getting high that if I could sell shit sober I would make a killing. I was not wrong. 

I sold shit for about 2 1/2 years, strictly wholesale business within 6 months. I never touched anything, not even a beer. I hung out at clubs and strip clubs every day but I always drank soda, never smoked weed and took significant precautions to avoid incidental exposure to the shit I worked with. And I made insane money, or at least insane money for an 18 year old with no degree, work experience, or marketable skills to speak of. 

I bought a car and a condo, ate out for every meal and spent money like it was free. I was taking a few classes at the community college throughout all of this. Looking back I'm astonished that I somehow got 60 hours of credits and maintained a decent GPA throughout. I remember one time I was coming back on a run from up north, hauling ass down 1-95 through SC with $25,000 cash in the trunk and running late for a philosophy exam the next morning. I got pulled over  at around 1:00 am by a State Trooper in a Camaro. I stopped at the next exit and bought a $200 radar detector at a truck stop. When I finally got to the exam the next morning, I was 20 minutes late and just happy to have made it. I ended up with a B-. It was always stupid shit like that. 

Eventually I finished my Associates degree and wanted to transfer to University, so I gave it up. It was a good time to get out anyway. Everything was going to shit. The hardest part was adjusting to not being able to spend whatever money I wanted and live on whatever schedule I wanted. If I had not gone to college, I never would've been able to force myself to give up that lifestyle.  

I sold the condo and used that money, and my surprisingly meager savings, to pay tuition and living expenses for the next 4 years. I earned a pair of graduate degrees and a highly esteemed and valuable professional license. With three years of experience, I now make somewhere between 1/6th and 1/8th  pre-tax of what I made annually over that 2 1/2 years from the ages of 19-22. And even though I still miss it like hell on a regular basis (not just the money but the freedom) I now feel as though I have something to lose. And maybe I'm just a little older and less invincible. 

From time to time I fuck around on the DOC website and check on my old associates, some of whom are doing time through 2018 (I retired in 2002). And I try with miniscule success to invoke even a small fraction of the appropriate appreciation and good fortune that I should feel for having avoided the same fate or worse.


----------



## neener

Redleader said:


> *neener*, if you don't mind me asking, how long was the hole in this "amazing candidate"'s resume?  Also, do you feel as if he would have been given the job, given the case that he both witheld the oxy addiction information and instead said something akin to my sick relative story?




The resume hole was 3 years.  In my opinion, I do believe he would have been hired if he had a better story.  Several of his interviewers praised his candor, yet noted that they were hesitant to highly recommend someone with his background.  This was a high-stress position in a large corporate environment and many of them questioned his coping skills.  Many of the individulas who make hiring decisions at large companies are pretty straight-laced and would not even consider a candidate with a spotty background; They consider drug use/abuse to be a sign of character weakness.


----------



## qwe

*any opiate addict teachers/white collar jobs?*

my psych (who obviously is rather anti-drug; parents are forcing me to see her) says if i am on maintenance or any drugs i'll never be able to complete my degree and get into the working world as a teacher or scientists or whatever job i may pick

she said, of course i wouldn't find any teachers etc with addictions.  so this is sort of a tiny bet with her.  i said of course there'd be plenty, eg one just as to ask an internet community full of druggies and there's bound to be plenty teachers scientists or whatever, plenty with any job!

so perhaps we could make an anonymously-voting income poll?  and/or, just share your career

personally i am in school to get my degree for the above


----------



## Unknown

IDK if this is allowed, since it will incriminate others.

I'll move it to DC and see what they do with it.

(i hate doing this to moderator started threads...lol)


----------



## Khadijah

Over to  carreers and education. thats wat this is really about.


----------



## ThaiDie4

I'm working on getting my degree to be a mental health counselor. Given my obvious job title, I think having an addiction would be quite hypocritical of me when I most likely will assisting clients to deal with their own addictions. Fortunently my drug\alcohal use is very tame and addiction is not something I've had to face myself and I really hope I never do. Now, cigerettes on the other hand... 8)

You psych(ologist?)(iatrist?) is wrong though, for sure! Plenty of "closet" addicts work in every kind of job!!! I don't know why she thinks its so impossible for a teacher to also be an addict. Is it ethical? Well, thats up for debate. Does it happen?? Sure. And many people have no idea.


----------



## RedLeader

Could you work a job such as a teacher or a scientist while addicted to opiates?  Sure, you _could_, and there are people who do. 

Morally, should you work a job like those while addicted to opiates?  That's where it gets complicated.  

Again, it depends on how bad the addiction is - are you just taking Vicodin tabs nightly, or are you mainlining H multiple times a day?  Completing your higher-education program in due course, while addicted to opiates, should at least give you an idea about how difficult it would be to continue such in the real world.  

Her line about teachers with addiction is a flat-out lie.  I once knew a woman who taught 2nd grade/year two, and was a huge cokehead - she even admitted to using it in the school.  (I learned this the day I met her - at last call, I told her she didn't look so good, and inquired about if she had to work in the morning.  She then told me her job.  My jaw dropped.  She said "No, it's fine.  I'll just do a little blow before homeroom.  The kids love me when I'm on it." ) Did it affect how successful she was as a teacher?  I don't know - I never saw her in action.  I know her personal life, and how she conducted it, was a mess, though.  I will be discreet, but I've also met several high-functioning people who use opiates (or other hard drugs) and continue to hold onto white collar jobs.  

Opiates, as compared to other habitual drugs, would obviously be the hardest challenge to use habitually in a fast-paced white-collar enviornment (er, I say it is a tie with alcohol).  Most other addictive drugs, such as coke or speed, can be taken in a performance-enhancing way, and then you're just a wreck outside of the workday.  You don't hear much about opiates being performance-enchancing - instead, they seem to be a means to slow life down/escape the daily grind.  Think about it - if heroin were legal, the "do not drive or opperate heavy machinery" warning on the label would be very in-your-face.  And for good reason (just as it is on alcohol bottles).  

Also, remember that opiate addiction is one that is a tough one concerning growing tolerance and overall worsening of conditions the longer one uses.  So there is a difference beteween becoming a teacher as an opiate addict and having a succesful career as a teacher while all along using opiates.  

Not to derail your thread into a "is it morally okay to use opiates in certain fields of work" discussion, but honestly I would not want an opiate addict teaching my children.  Functioning or not, I just don't think drugs should be used around children, or recently used before being around children.  Same goes for scientist positions where you have the potential to slip up and hurt yourself and/or others very badly.  I know that not all scientist jobs are physically dangerous, but my same moral policy would apply to those jobs where your actions directly affect others' safety.  

Also, note that a lot of teaching jobs (aside from professional level) drug test, as do many companies which emply scientists, so be alert to this.


----------



## shoolameet

I am in school for my bachelor's majoring in the psychology of substance abuse. 
i think of my drug use as something that will end up being helpful for my career. maybe that's wrong and fucked up, but i don't care. i feel like a major reason i use drugs is for research; i am curious about how drugs effect people in both the long and short term and i don't feel satisfied just by reading about it. 
i want to experience a lot of drugs, at least once, first hand and if i happen to find something i like i have no problem continuing to use it as long as i can keep it under control.


----------



## Floaters

I am a chemical engineer and have been using OC for 11 years, the last 4 of which have been on a daily basis.  It has no effect on my motivation and I am currently at the top of my career.


----------



## garuda

Read this, your psych is ignorant of one of the founders of American surgery.

http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/library/studies/cu/cu5.html


----------



## Fillerup

We had a principal at a local elementary school get busted for selling meth out of his office. They finally got him to admit he'd been doing it for like 5 years or so. I think the other people in the office were just stupid though, how could you not notice a meth head in your midst for 5 years? This was in Pennsylvania


----------



## shezinphx

I knew a couple of preschool teachers who would do lines of meth in the kid's bathroom at work.  Sickening.  Someone even told the boss and nothing was done about it.


----------



## animal_cookie

i know several white collar BLers who use drugs occasionally and still do their job well.  but they know how to limit their usage so it does not interfere with their professional life.  tho i imagine it would be hard to regulate usage if one was addicted to opiates.


----------



## teh1337pwnt

I don't think it's very hard to function on opiates.  If they were legal, then everyone could afford to be an addict, and we'd be putting a dent in funding for organized crime lol


----------



## Khadijah

Fuckit, tell them somethin, anything. start at mcdonalds. just work if you can anywhere, a place that wont ask for no explanations.

I got the same problem, except i also got a felony conviction for distribution of drugs, so at least they cant fuck you over with a background check. consider urself lucky yo....


----------



## qwe

considering that a sub-nodding dose does not detract from one's ability to function, especially if one uses as "maintenance" or medically, i see no ethical issues

thanks for the responses


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm going for my B.A. in psych (which I'm afraid that I'm not going to be able to do anything with once I'm done without getting my Masters, and that would well, kill me...anyway) but I abuse my prescription painkillers. I tend to stay more on the "legal" side. I don't know if I could get away with it in practice or not.
On the topic of practicing professionals with addictions, I learned the other day that 1 in 6 nurses have a problem with alcohol and/or drugs.


----------



## The Narrator

Bob Loblaw said:


> You could say you started a successful dog walking company or something that wouldn't take a lot of skill and wouldn't have a lot of proof behind it.  Then you don't appear to have any skills you lack, and you have a credible excuse.  You worked by yourself and didn't advertise, so there are no records of your past service.



Personally I would really struggle to keep a straight face while presenting a fake story about starting a successful dog walking business haha


----------



## OpiodSlave

Getmeback said:


> So I left my Job a few years ago.
> I had been there for a few years and was doing well.
> Then I started dealing drugs on the side to make a bit of extra cash - before I knew it, I was making stupid amounts of money so I decided to walk out on my job.
> I have been out of society ever since, leading an antisocial existence for all this time.
> My life consists of nothing but drug use and getting money.
> I have even been too afraid to visit family members because I will look like a failure when they ask me 'what are you doing with yourself these days'?
> I need to get my life back and to move away from the shithole of drug dealing.
> The problem is - how do I explain to people in my job interviews what I have been doing for the past 3 years?
> There's an unexplainable gap in my life and it's holding me back from re-entering society.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thankyou.



Fuck society. But that's just ME

For you...I'd say you should tel lthem half the truth. Tell them you been in the importing exporting buisness


----------



## bit_pattern

Rogue Robot said:


> Until they ask for references.  I've had some odds and ends jobs similar to dog walking (dog sitting) to earn extra cash amongst other hobbies that I have that earned me some money, and I have had people ask for references.



Fake references have always worked for me. Mind you, I'm not exactly applying for brain surgeon jobs either.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

You...sold stuff on ebay?


----------



## wizekrak

Say you were fulfilling a childhood dream of something creative. Like "I always wanted to write a novel, and I finally had enough money saved up that I could devote all my time to it, so I quit my job and wrote for 3 years, I'm shopping the manuscript around, but it's hard to get picked up as a first time author" Something like that would work, it shows passion and discipline as well as filling the gap. You could replace writer with painting, music, anything else really.


----------



## aanallein

If they like you and think you are good for the position then they will hire you. I've gone into job interviews and told them (not shitting you) as a response to over half of their questions "I have no experience at all so I don't think I can answer that question" to which they responded "Yep, that's true!" lol. As long as you make a good impression, show enthusiasm, and look and act respectable, you're good to go. References are the last thing anybody worries about. You have none and you had "a 3 year break where you took time for yourself." Put your past behind you and put it in your head that you want the job you are after and that is your goal. Forget about dealing and everything associated with it and don't worry about that part of your life tripping you up because simply worrying about it like you are is going to trip you up more than it ever will.


----------



## chucky1432

Just say you took time off to help with family problems (sickness, divorce, death, ie.)


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I just tell them I was experiencing humanity 

Why else would I have multiple year gaps throughout my work history


----------



## Cerp

*Do you have a criminal history? Are you successful?*

Personally, I have a few notches on my record, all occuring in California:

(M) 2nd degree commercial burglary
(F) Possesion of a controlled substance (Case dismissed per Prop. 36)
(M) Possesion of a controlled substance (Case dismissed per Prop. 36)
(M) Under the influence of a controlled substance (Case dismissed per Prop. 36)

So far in life I would consider myself unsuccessful, however I do not have a formal higher education, yet. I have actually lost a job where I held a supervisor position because of my record. I'm sure there are countless other jobs that I haven't even been considered for because I checked that box "Have you been convicted of a crime...".

I, as I'm sure do others, find it discouraging at times to even want to complete college at the risk that it will all be for nothing with a criminal history, which is why I made this thread; to get some success stories across to those that could use some encouragement.


----------



## rangrz

militarty record under summary trial. I've got decent rank, and best job in the forces, so yeah, it works for me. and they automatically go away after 1-2 years up here.


----------



## chrisdahl

Lots of convictions over the last 13 years, I don't consider myself succesful but on the same note I don't consider myself a criminal... I've haven't been in trouble since December 2008, and i'm hoping to keep it that way.

e2a: I've had some decent jobs actually, started at bottom and worked my way up a few times, but fucked it up every time because of drugs.


----------



## Cyc

Go to College until you can get your charge expunged or pardoned. That's what I'd do. If they want to keep you from contributing to society, might as well be a drain on it.

Personally, I don't think private employers should be checking criminal history, unless it's a day care provider, casino, pawnbroker or armored car driver.

It does nothing but keep criminals who have paid their debt to society unemployed, and increases their chances of recidivism. 

The entire credit reporting/CRB check system needs a complete overhaul, especially in the US.


----------



## ellessdee

Arrested for possession of a controlled substance of the blotter sort, but am currently in the process of getting charges reduced and expunged. I wouldn't call myself successful but I am going to college and make pretty good grades so we'll see where I end up.


----------



## Northside

I have a bad record and I am doing alright working for myself in the industry I'm licensed in, health care. 
I'd be doing better financially if I worked for someone else though, and no one can hire me for another seven years , that's when I can get the record sealed.


----------



## GlassAss420

I have like 5 arrests, 1 dismissed, 1 mis paraphanila conviction, 1 pending felony poss of controlled sub, 1 pending domestic batt misdomeaner, 1 pending delivery of controlled sub felony..

yea i like to keep fucking up..

i don't have the greatest employment history either..

yes i have trouble getting anything more than a minimum wage/temp kinda job, anything with a background check.. even tho i only have 1 conviction, if theres a background check or they ask if you've commited a crime i don't even bother..

i'm going to get back into glassblowing once i get my legal shit straightened out and some money saved up


----------



## Khadijah

I got a criminal record, 1 poss charge, 1 conspiracy to distribute charge, 1 possession charge, 1 felonly downgraded to misdemeanor, and 2 felonys, one of them is pending but at the end Ill have 2 felony convictions, so its rough tryna get a "real" job  but it all depends on wat u think success is I guess. If i got a fat bank roll in my pocket and am feelin aight with my life regarldless of how I got that, Then i guess its all good. By the view of society tho I dont think they will say I am successful in any real way.


----------



## DaBricks

^^Yeah I'm right there wit ya. 1 felony posession with intent, 1 felony posession, 2 dui, 3 years probation still looming. A corporate job is long gone but I work for myself and goto school now so it's all good. I love that disclaimer about how a felony doesn't automatically make you ineligible, yeah sure it doesn't mfers


----------



## bpayne

I have 36 felonies, have spent 10 years in prison for crimes varying from assaulting a police officer to robbery with a dangerous weapon, discharging a firearm in a public place, kidnapping, assault with a deadly weapon with intent to inflict serious bodily injury and etc.. I consider the fact that I am even still alive a success. so yeah


----------



## rangrz

FTR I have a few "conduct prejudice to good order and discipline"
1 "insubordination"
1 assault


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I have a couple possession charges , grand theft auto , eluding , burglary , aggravated assault , dwi , disorderly conduct , shoplifting , vandalism  and probably a few more I'm forgetting.

I'm pretty much fucked I guess as far as working goes but I get pretty high everyday

And that's enough for me


----------



## claire22

drug trafficking, shoplifting, possesion of a drug of dependence with intent to distribute, trespassing, possession of drug paraphernalia


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Its fucking impossible to get a job right now especially with any record. 1 felony possesion charge, 2 duis, 1 shoplifting, 1 criminal mischief. Finished UTI in Houston in 2007 and am now back in school and i cant any kind of a decent fucking job. But at least they forgot to suspend my license for my 2 DUI's last year haha fucking morons.


----------



## PARooolller

bpayne said:


> I have 36 felonies, have spent 10 years in prison for crimes varying from assaulting a police officer to robbery with a dangerous weapon, discharging a firearm in a public place, kidnapping, assault with a deadly weapon with intent to inflict serious bodily injury and etc.. I consider the fact that I am even still alive a success. so yeah



You win! 

I get straight A's in college and have 2 felonies and a misdeameanor...I don't want to work for an employer that wouldn't hire me just because of that anyways


----------



## johanneschimpo

Cerp, I had 2 F's and several M's, all dismissed by prop 36, and have been successful during that time and after - done well in school and whatever other parts of life one would look at as 'success.' Prop was a godsend to me, shame they cut the hell out of its funding.


----------



## Transcendence

PARooolller said:


> You win!



Yeah, that's the epitome of success right there.


----------



## Cerp

johanneschimpo said:


> Cerp, I had 2 F's and several M's, all dismissed by prop 36, and have been successful during that time and after - done well in school and whatever other parts of life one would look at as 'success.' Prop was a godsend to me, shame they cut the hell out of its funding.


JC, glad to hear that. I can second prop 36 being a godsend, definitely.

I think I'm going to have to retract a statement, or amend it actually that I made in my original post: I would consider myself to be successful, however not in the financial sense. I consider myself successful for where I am now in context to where I was/heading 3 years ago.

I have a job, a place to live and am going to school. I'm not making very much money at all, but I'm hangin' in there. I make a consciouss effort to NOT get arrested anymore and don't break my bank with obtaining drugs.


----------



## Sweet P

Dangerous driving, trespassing, possession of an offensive weapon.

I'm not successful at all, but I don't think those charges have anything to do with that.


----------



## freebienutter

me personally am squeaky clean, suppose that shows either I am pretty damn good or dont quite do enough to get caught mmmm pondering on what I can do to catch up with my peers


----------



## chrisdahl

chrisdahl said:


> I've haven't been in trouble since December 2008, and i'm hoping to keep it that way.



And less than 10 days later i'm back in front of the magistrates


----------



## Cerp

chrisdahl said:


> And less than 10 days later i'm back in front of the magistrates


Fuck chrisdahl, sorry to hear that... I hope it works out for you


----------



## tokey

To the original poster: I personally have no record but I have some friends who have been successul despite making some mistakes.  One sold to a cop and has a DUI but is now a store manager for a national retail chain.  Another has 1 or 2 DUIs and is an international traveling salesmen for a company that sells construction equipment.  Another one got arrested for underage drinking and is now a cop.  This thread is pretty discouraging.  Everyone's just dicksizing with their criminal records and saying they aren't successful.  It's possible to be a success with a record.  The unifying thread with all of the successful crooks I know is that they were skilled with years of experience in their respective fields and continued advancing or were willing to start at the bottom and work their way up.


----------



## bighooter

i got a criminal recored for drug dealing

i can never live in a different country

do you understand how bitter this makes me feel knowing i will die in England a place full of wanker$.

then theres the point of being turned down from most jobs coz of a criminal record


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Bump: A friend was recently convicted of Domestic Violence (very stupid of him), I was reading online that such a conviction does affect Ur job opportunities. When I was going to Nursing School they told us that certain convictions (like this one) will preclude U from getting a license.

I'm worried about my friend finding a job!

Me: lotsa misdemeanor, false charges, went into business for myself and consider myself very successful.

EDIT: Friend called today & said he got a job selling furniture with lots of potential for advance & cash . . . maybe better than selling cars, which he has done for 15-years.


----------



## cilosyb

My career plans have been impacted by criminal history. I'm 22 and still in school, but I always wonder what my options are because of my legal problems. 3.5 years ago I was arrested for attempted manf. sched 1. subs (DMT). It was a bogus charge (manufacturing, that is) and was dropped to possession. Technically first offense so I got conditional discharge, i.e. charges dropped upon completion of 18 months probation and the heaps of bullshit that came along with it. No problem with that.

The problem is that I still have a record of arrest, and a record of being charged. I notice that more and more employment, visa, etc forms don't merely ask if you've been convicted; they ask about being arrested, being charged, _or even if you've had anything expunged from your record!_ That last one really pisses me off. I mean what the fuck is the point of getting an expungment then!? Plus it still doesn't get rid of an arrest record anyway. Sigh.

I think a lot of jobs that I'd enjoy are out of reach now. I did a lot of helicopter flight training before I got in trouble and have always wanted to fly professionally. Unfortunately I was given the opportunity to pursue it before I had gotten my wild side out of my system. Obviously that sort of thing and flying do not belong together at all, I was quite aware of that and I honestly kept them completely separate in my life. Anyway I never lost my license but in order to fly you have to get a medical certificate that signifies that you're healthy and sane enough to be hurling complex heavy machinery above the general public's head. Fair enough. But I've been afraid to renew my medical because I know that it will be a massive headache. No matter if you're never convicted or have your record expunged, the FAA has access to all that shit anyway (FBI database), so as far as that goes it doesn't matter.

Now I'm in school and trying to get really good grades and not get in any trouble. My use of illegal drugs anymore is zilch. I just hope that by allowing several years to pass, things blow over, and by going to school and doing well, I can present a case that I at least deserve fair consideration in this process. But I harbor no illusions that it'll for sure work out. 

Another option I've considered is working for a hydropower company where I grew up. I love the area and it's the only decent job around. Unfortunately it's a small community and I think everyone knows about the trouble I've been in, including the people in charge of hiring there. I'll never know until I try I guess. Other options I have in mind have similar problems.

I guess my situation is better than most that replied here, but this shit still sucks and it never goes away.


----------



## oohcow

I'm quickly realizing what a mistake I thought I could make it to law school with my criminal history...

Hahaha.. i was planning to go to an awesome school too my grades aren't bad! Felony Distri, posession, and DUI all in 1. (that's the felony)

not even gonna list misdemeanors (not to downgrade anyones charge) but they don't stack to felonies....in my opinion.

Success is a different story for everyone. Am i successful? I think so, i'm a junkie of sorts with some stacks and working my way toward a prestigious degree.

Do I think of it as success? ... No, success to me would have been never getting busted, and millions by 28.

"Having money isn't everything. ........Not having it is."


----------



## CindySyrup

Ive been Indicted on 4 Felony charges which were all dismissed a few weeks before my trial after a year and a half out on bond. I was given no explanation as to why they were dismissed.
Manufacturing Methamphetamine, Manufacturing Methamphetamine in a half mile proximity of a school, & Possession of Methamphetamine in one county. Manufacturing Methamphetamine in a second county. All these resulting from the same arrest.
I have a no contest conviction of possession of meth as a misdemeanor also.
Even though I was not convicted of the Felony charges, they remained  on my record.
I have a GED and no college. I happened upon a great job making good money at a Pawn Shop. The owner and his wife have paid for all 5 of my charges to be expunged so that I may remain on their firearms license to sell guns and may keep my job. It's all like a fairytale. Never should have gotten off on any of these charges in the first place. Keep our heads up! Amazing things do happen for people like us!


----------



## Jerry Atrick

I have no felonies, 2 DWIs, possession and paraphernalia (weed), a couple of disturbing the peaces, and an MIP from my younger days.  I haven't had a run in with the law in 6 years....I guess I grew out of all that shit.

I'm working a job in sales making more money than I've ever made with the potential to make over $100K and am giving it up to go to grad school in the fall.  I'd rather finish school and work a job that gives me personal fulfillment than make all that money.

I feel like I am succeeding by attaining many of the goals I have set for myself over the years.


----------



## slackley

I have midemeanor possession  of THC and drug paraphanillia, felony possesion of MDMA, felony substantial battery with dangerous weapon.  Did about two years in prison for the last one.  I just finished a one year technical diploma and got a job as a CNC machinist.  I'm not doing horrible, but it's definitely not the career in chemistry that I was thinking about when I caught the first of my charges.


----------



## User Name Here

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Its fucking impossible to get a job right now especially with any record.



All the more reason for people to avoid breaking too many serious laws  I used to do some really fucked up stuff like sell large amounts of cocaine which could have potentially screwed me for my entire life had I been caught. Thankfully I have never been arrested (knock on wood). Shortly after I stopped doing cocaine and selling things I decided to quit being so stupid. [Personally] I am not about to get arrested for anything; I am NOT willing to jeopardize my future (I don't want to sound haughty here; like I said this is just a personal thing). Anyway, I won't even let people with weed in my car, and I won't even drive if I think my BAC is over .08 (even when I am not buzzed it still matters because all they need is .08 for a DUI). 

So I don't want to sound judgmental or anything but after a certain point do you just quit caring about your future or what? Do you just give up and say "screw it" ? I don't understand taking such dangerous chances at this point in my life, or actions that have extremely serious consequences on a personal, familial, and even financial level. Like I said before, I used to not care, but as soon as people around me started getting arrested I turned myself around regarding my carelessness. When I was at the point of dealing I didn't worry too much about getting caught because I thought I was being careful enough when in reality selling drugs at all is taking a HUGE risk on so many levels. You can never be too careful when it comes to all of this stuff. 

I don't wanna sound like a preacher here; I am mostly curious as to why people continually break laws. I totally understand people being raised in unfortunate situations having a much harder time avoiding crime, especially when it's all a person has ever known. Other than that I do not understand any of this.


----------



## Cyc

I think you just answered your own question through personal experience. Are you so disconnected from your past that you can't examine your own reasoning for doing what you did?


----------



## Shaman_RN

*School/Substance Use*

I have deep aspirations for becoming a nurse.  This semester has been the most challenging BY FAR, and my performance was not nearly up to par.  I have trouble merging my substance with time management.  I take Adderall and Clonazepam daily, and Temazepam and smoke Cannabis nightly.  I experiment with quite a few other substances on occasion.

1.) If I skip a day on taking my Adderall I get a much more pleasurable feeling the next time I take it (of course).  The feeling gets better the longer I wait between doses (obviously).  But when I do re-dose after skipping a day or more, my mind wonders elsewhere; to tasks I either want to do or tasks I've been needing to do (i.e., chores, interweb-related things, etc.).  It's often difficult for me to stay on track with my studying; however, I've made a sure-fire effort over these past few months.  I've dedicated almost everyday to studying.

2.) I need to find some medium.  I need to improve my studies, especially next semester.  I realize that once I begin working for a healthcare facility (i've been working for a home-health agency for the past year as a nurse technician [not very challenging and not what I want to do as a nurse in the future] but I soon will be working as a Nurse Extern at an accredited hospital) I will likely have to cut back on my substance use.

3.) I took an exam yesterday and needed to obtain a score of 84/100 to 'complete' the course.  The entire course is 5.00 credit hours:  it includes a lecture component that meets for 3 hours--once a week; there is an on-site, 80-minute laboratory component that meets once a week; lastly, there is an off-site clinical practice component.  This clinical component is once a week and goes from 06:30 to 14:30.

4.) I received an 83/100 on the exam and have to repeat the entire course next semester, setting me back another semester in my studies; this is a damper for me psychologically, (psuedo-)ethically, and financially.  My parents have assisted me with paying the high tuition since I began schooling 3 years ago.  I have yet to tell them the news, as I am waiting until I take my last final examination on Monday (May 10th).  I will not have a problem telling them; the problem lies in changes I must make to:  excel, keep up hope, prove I am serious about my desire to achieve this degree -- amongst other needs for life adjustments.

5.) I made some costly mistakes back in January/February, which I believe crippled me tremendously.  I have worked my ass off over the past few months to improve my academic standing.  I came to very close and now am having trouble letting reality set in.

I have never vented my feelings in this fashion but I've grown closer to the BL community, and believe it's worth something to toss my current situation out for others to read.  No need to sympathize; I'm just in a void at the moment.

8)8)8)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh wow man, 1 point?  If you had a good track record with showing up to class, if I was the professor, I would have just given it to you.  Good luck with everything, hopefully when you retake the course you'll get a much better grade.

Have you tried taking supplements along with Adderall?  Have you tried Dexedrine?

As much as I like temazepam, I would not take it daily.  I also don't personally like clonazepam.  Have you tried Atarax for sleep/anxiety?


----------



## Shaman_RN

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh wow man, 1 point?  If you had a good track record with showing up to class, if I was the professor, I would have just given it to you.  Good luck with everything, hopefully when you retake the course you'll get a much better grade.
> 
> Have you tried taking supplements along with Adderall?  Have you tried Dexedrine?
> 
> As much as I like temazepam, I would not take it daily.  I also don't personally like clonazepam.  Have you tried Atarax for sleep/anxiety?



Yeah 1 point--and they're very strict on the grading.  I had a 75.75 test average and need a 76 raw to 'pass' the class.  I never missed a class and satisfactorily completed the on-site lab and off-site clinical components, never missing a meeting.

I have tried supplements w/ my Adderall dose--I have been meaning to exercise and eat better, school has taken my mind away from some essential elements.  I was first prescribed Vyvanse, and that's a contributing factor of nearly messing up a previous school semester (but that's another story)--in short, I 'was sucked into it' or vise versa (???)  Amphetamine >> strange, intriguing effects (can lead to chronic negativity (IME) ) but the Amp salts are much more manageable, or they have shown to be the best thus far.

I am in love with Temazepam 'guity pleasure' %).  I have taken anti-histamines in the past and they have proven to be effective; however, I enjoy the effects and quality of sleep Tem provides.  I realize a pure sleep, with no chemicals used, is ideal :/

I find Clonazepam to be less _intoxicating_ than Alprazolam for dose-maintained (currently ~0.75mg/daily) chronic use.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Maybe you should try taking your Adderall with the intention of it helping with your school work, rather than taking it for fun. Try not to skip days, just let your body get adjusted to it and let the medicine do its work to help you concentrate on school. I've found when I take Adderall (I am not prescribed it, but I buy it from friends when I need to cram for a big test or something), I need to be in a library or something, with NOTHING to distract me... like you, I've found that sometimes when I take it, I get focused on the wrong thing (like cleaning or something, as you mentioned).

I think cannabis can be a huge determent to studying as well. I smoke nearly everyday, I love pot, but I KNOW it negatively affects my schoolwork. I don't smoke on days when I have a lot of work to do, and I wait until after I finish my homework to toke. I've found that helps a lot.

I know you are working hard now, so don't get down on yourself. We have all had rough patches in our lives, and at least you didn't get kicked out of school or get addicted to meth or something super serious. Sure, this is a set-back, but you can bounce back. Best of luck 

Also, do you live in the states?? Because if you do, I'm pretty sure at some point in your nursing school they are going to start drug testing you. I have friends in the nursing program at my school, and they get random drug tests


----------



## Shaman_RN

ThaiDie4 said:


> Maybe you should try taking your Adderall with the intention of it helping with your school work, rather than taking it for fun. Try not to skip days, just let your body get adjusted to it and let the medicine do its work to help you concentrate on school. I've found when I take Adderall (I am not prescribed it, but I buy it from friends when I need to cram for a big test or something), I need to be in a library or something, with NOTHING to distract me... like you, I've found that sometimes when I take it, I get focused on the wrong thing (like cleaning or something, as you mentioned).
> 
> I think cannabis can be a huge determent to studying as well. I smoke nearly everyday, I love pot, but I KNOW it negatively affects my schoolwork. I don't smoke on days when I have a lot of work to do, and I wait until after I finish my homework to toke. I've found that helps a lot.
> 
> I know you are working hard now, so don't get down on yourself. We have all had rough patches in our lives, and at least you didn't get kicked out of school or get addicted to meth or something super serious. Sure, this is a set-back, but you can bounce back. Best of luck
> 
> Also, do you live in the states?? Because if you do, I'm pretty sure at some point in your nursing school they are going to start drug testing you. I have friends in the nursing program at my school, and they get random drug tests



Thanks for the response.  I was taking my Adderall everyday as prescribed, and I was not smoking until late in the evening AFTER I would complete my studying for the day.

I found out last week that I'm temporarily out of the program until a formal hearing next week.  I will then propose the rationale behind my lack of success.  I have to compose a letter to the committee hearing my case by this Friday.

I do not get tested while in school; however, I was tested last week before the start of my new job.  I passed the test successfully, but I do dislike the fact that I will have random tests throughout my entire career. 

I have ceased my cannabis and amphetamine use over the past week, in lieu of clearing my head (and body).  The WD's were not pleasant for the first few days (of course).  But now that my head is back on my shoulders I have the confidence to compose a compelling letter.  Hopefully everything works out.

I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shaman_RN said:


> Yeah 1 point--and they're very strict on the grading.  I had a 75.75 test average and need a 76 raw to 'pass' the class.  I never missed a class and satisfactorily completed the on-site lab and off-site clinical components, never missing a meeting.
> 
> I have tried supplements w/ my Adderall dose--I have been meaning to exercise and eat better, school has taken my mind away from some essential elements.  I was first prescribed Vyvanse, and that's a contributing factor of nearly messing up a previous school semester (but that's another story)--in short, I 'was sucked into it' or vise versa (???)  Amphetamine >> strange, intriguing effects (can lead to chronic negativity (IME) ) but the Amp salts are much more manageable, or they have shown to be the best thus far.
> 
> I am in love with Temazepam 'guity pleasure' %).  I have taken anti-histamines in the past and they have proven to be effective; however, I enjoy the effects and quality of sleep Tem provides.  I realize a pure sleep, with no chemicals used, is ideal :/
> 
> I find Clonzepam to be less _intoxicating_ than Alprazolam for dose-maintained (currently ~0.75mg/daily) chronic use.



Exercise and a correct diet go a long way.  Whenever I eat a lot of fruits/vegetables, I will get an enormous amount of energy.  I am really happy that just simply eating good food can put you in a good mood/state of mind.  

Exercise is also immensely helpful, the endorphins help you keep going throughout the day.  If you're finding it hard to implement exercise, then couple another pleasure with it.  For me, temazepam is also wonderful, but I also like simpler pleasures too like, a glass of chocolate Silk.  So I'll have it after I am done exercising.  



Shaman_RN said:


> Thanks for the response.  I was taking my Adderall everyday as prescribed, and I was not smoking until late in the evening AFTER I would complete my studying for the day.
> 
> I found out last week that I'm temporarily out of the program until a formal hearing next week.  I will then propose the rationale behind my lack of success.  I have to compose a letter to the committee hearing my case by this Friday.
> 
> I do not get tested while in school; however, I was tested last week before the start of my new job.  I passed the test successfully, but I do dislike the fact that I will have random tests throughout my entire career.
> 
> I have ceased my cannabis and amphetamine use over the past week, in lieu of clearing my head (and body).  The WD's were not pleasant for the first few days (of course).  But now that my head is back on my shoulders I have the confidence to compose a compelling letter.  Hopefully everything works out.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks again.



I think it's 110% bullshit you have to be drug tested for your career.  I guess drunk driving is as bad as drunk nursing?  Might accidentally give the addict IV dilaudid instead of the pain patient or something?  LOL... 8)

Anyways, the idea that medicine isn't something that should be taken by nurses is retarded.  If a nurse in a hospital is taking drugs, you'll know by watching the inventory.  It would become kind of obvious when it begins with the inventory being slack by one or two pills/ampules/patches, then it's short by 10's and 100's of units.  

Besides, if you can't tell if someone is on drugs just by looking at them, how is a drug test that's inherently flawed going to be any more accurate?


----------



## yucatanboy2

Nursing school is hardcore, they don't mess around (i know, my fiancee is doing the same thing that you are), especially with the added stress of the high benchmark to pass the class (in college you can get a lower grade in plenty of classes and still do well).  Its insane that they kick you out of the program for getting a few points below the level in one class.  They don't even do that in grad school to my knowledge.

You've got to keep up your focus and dedication.

Make the letter to the committee really stand out in terms of your dedication and desire to succeed.

You could word it in terms of making the case that you are extremely dedicated and that distractions outside of school got the better of you last quarter and you are not going to let that happen ever again.  Re-emphasize that this is absolutely what you want to do for most of your life.  Explain you take full responsibility for your results, and you know you can do better, etc.  

Good luck.  I hope you can stay in the program.


----------



## MaW

So I have never tried Adderall

It's a stimulate isnt it?


----------



## Shaman_RN

MaW said:


> So I have never tried Adderall
> 
> It's a stimulate isnt it?



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/search.php?searchid=5277663


----------



## MaW

Shaman_RN said:


> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/search.php?searchid=5277663



"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. "


----------



## Shaman_RN

Try this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=429458


----------



## Missykins

You have to get off the drugs!!  Use only what is prescribed and use it as directed.  Stop using what you can live without like the weed.

You can count on being screened in your workplace, especially when you have your RN.  My concern is that if you start your profession with a substance abuse disorder it will only worsen and before you know it, you just gave yourself the fentanyl that was meant for Mrs. Jones who had her gallbladder removed.  

Trust me on this one, _this shit happens all the time amongst nurses_, the nursing profession more than others.  They will watch you like a hawk, and if you're diverting substances you will be caught!  And you can lose your license for a positive THC test.  Within the licensure board there is a zero tolerance for medical professionals using illicit substances.

Stress + access = addiction, which is often followed by jail, loss of nursing license, loss of livelihood, your home, family, etc.  _I see it all the time!_  Perhaps you should use your time out of the program to REALLY learn how to manage stress.   Would you benefit from going to rehab?

Sorry for sounding like a mother hen, but you're young, so use that to your advantage.


----------



## brandy42

*Take nothing.*

Its only a few years.


----------



## Shaman_RN

Missykins said:


> You have to get off the drugs!!  Use only what is prescribed and use it as directed.  Stop using what you can live without like the weed.
> 
> You can count on being screened in your workplace, especially when you have your RN.  My concern is that if you start your profession with a substance abuse disorder it will only worsen and before you know it, you just gave yourself the fentanyl that was meant for Mrs. Jones who had her gallbladder removed.
> 
> Trust me on this one, _this shit happens all the time amongst nurses_, the nursing profession more than others.  They will watch you like a hawk, and if you're diverting substances you will be caught!  And you can lose your license for a positive THC test.  Within the licensure board there is a zero tolerance for medical professionals using illicit substances.
> 
> Stress + access = addiction, which is often followed by jail, loss of nursing license, loss of livelihood, your home, family, etc.  _I see it all the time!_  Perhaps you should use your time out of the program to REALLY learn how to manage stress.   Would you benefit from going to rehab?
> 
> Sorry for sounding like a mother hen, but you're young, so use that to your advantage.




Good news surfaced a couple weeks ago.  I have another opportunity to return to school for the fall semester if I can show my professors that I have developed a sound plan for improvement.  I also have planned to meet with the school's counselor to discuss time management.

I recently started working as a Patient Care Technician at a local hospital last month.  Since then I have ceased my use of cannabis.  I love the work I am doing, and I believe these past few months of chaos have served as prime discipline.  I am also using my prescriptions as prescribed.

My friend, who played a role in my distraction during the beginning of this past spring semester, is transferring to a school on the other side of the country for the fall semester.  Although he will be missed, his departure is going to be bittersweet to some degree.

I have hope that my job, cessation of recreational drug use, and will-power to evade superficial distractions will be firm focal points in my success.  I only hope that my professors readmit me into the program.


----------



## Missykins

^^That's great--keep up the hard work.  

What do you plan to say to your school?


----------



## Shaman_RN

Missykins said:


> ^^That's great--keep up the hard work.
> 
> What do you plan to say to your school?



I'm in the process of composing/arranging my key points but I will heavily emphasize on the impact that my job has had on my dedication to complete my studies with the school.  I won't mention any substance use for obvious reasons.  Plus, I believe that I have improved my view on how quickly substance use can wreck an academic semester.

I will be meeting with a school counselor next week and probably again after that within July.  I will discuss my past 6 months, the impact my job has had on my aspirations, and I will leave an ear open to any suggestions that he/she (the counselor) has for my positive progress.

I'll keep you updated on my progress, and I will let you know when I submit the letter and the response I receive.


----------



## Shaman_RN

UPDATE:

So I received a phone call from the admissions office a couple days ago regarding my readmission.  The final verdict is ...


*NSFW*: 



*I have been readmitted* .  Classes begin in a couple weeks and I've been cleaning out my system, prepping my mind -- deep breathing is an incredible remedy %) 


*    ^ Safe for work!*

I've been so busy this summer working and trying to achieve readmission.  My summer has flown by but I don't mind at all.  I'm ready to continue school, graduate, and get on with life.

Thanks to everyone who responded to my original post.

Love you all,


----------



## QuasiStoned

*Do misdemeanor drug charges disqualify one from federal aid?*

I'm talking about in the USA.  Does anyone know  this?  I've been going nowhere with my life up until now and am facing a 2nd DUI and possible misdemeanor drug charges.  I tried to do some independent research but am getting mixed information.  It seems a lot of attorney websites suggest that getting convicted will disqualify someone from getting aid to go to school.  Then I read somewhere else that it would disqualify someone for a few years (depending if it's a 1st or 2nd conviction).  I read that recently the law was changed to only affect someone who is CURRENTLY in school/receiving financial aid.

I'm sure I won't be going to school for at least 2 years anyway because that's how long it will probably be before I drive again (if convicted) and probably even longer before I get up money to go through with such an endeavor.

No matter what the case is, it's ridiculous if this law is still in effect.  All this would do is force someone who is already at the bottom of society to stay there and never better themselves.  That's stupid!  If convicted of such charge the court is already deciding to punish you, why should someone be forced to pay twice?  I'm 22 and don't think that it's too late to turn my life around, though the process will be long and difficult now.  The important thing is that I now have a desire and reason to remain clean from hard drugs, they've ruined my life so far and I have no desire to continue this shit.  

So has anyone here been through this or can shed any light on the situation?  Thanks in advance
-Quasi


----------



## The Funky Ferret

It only affects you if you already are receiving federal aid. If not then it doesnt apply. If you are receiving aid then your automatically disqualified for a year for each offense.


----------



## QuasiStoned

^^^
Thanks for the response


----------



## redballoons

I think i'm in a similar boat as you. I'm currently attending a UC and have a pending case for a DUI and another for driving with a suspended license. May I ask, Funky Ferret, where did you get that info from??


----------



## Bojangles69

No you haven't even been convicted yet.

And even when you are convicted I'd still say no. I was convicted of a first degree felony and got a job 1 week out of prison with a pretty scary record. 
I also applied for school/financial aid that same season (fall 2006) and was accepted for all. I think I got about $8000 in stafford loans that semester, then $7500 the following semester.

I don't think financial aid will care unless they see you've been in and out of prison like 2 times or more. Than you become a much higher risk. LOTS of people are convicted of misdemeanors in this country, LOTS, and if financial aid refused aid to those people almost noone would go to college.


----------



## munki

I have a misdemeanor for possession of cannabis from 1999 that I never paid the fine on and it is still technically an open case because of this.  It has not affected my ability to get aid and grants, however.  Basically financial aid is supporting me right now.  However, I had to switch majors last year because of the fact it still shows up on my background check.  I was originally going to go into registered nursing, and had planned on entering a phlebotomy program to help get me there but the phlebotomy program did not accept me because the clinics that they send the students to intern at don't accept anybody with a record.  Very frustrating to be labeled as a permanent criminal for something so minor!  If I pay the fine I can get my record expunged...but it would still be three years after paying it before I could clear my record.

So, ideally you will still be able to get aid, but you may have to think about what you are going to major in, especially if a background check is required.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

This is a link that I got from the FAFSA website: http://www.fafsa.ed.gov/help/fotw12b.htm

I can tell you my experience.  I got 2 DWI's in 2003 (actual convictions were 2004) and one of them had a marijuana possession tagged onto it.  I was NOT a student receiving aid at the time.  I just got into grad school this semester and am taking out a shitload of federal loans.

Look at that link I posted and answer it honestly.  Personally, I don't think you should have a problem getting aid.  Those attorney websites say that prolly just cuz they want to scare you into using their services.


----------



## Om3n420

*need help getting a job with a felony*

Hey I need alot of help right now. I currently don't have a job and i have never had. now I am only 19 but I already have an array of misdeamors and a felony. I just did six months in county for theft of a firearm but it was drop to grand theft. that is still a felony though. I am out now but I am on probation for 3 years and my po gave me 3 weeks to get a job. I'm a high school drop a felon and I have never had a job I have applied tolike30 places called and talked to mangers and no one will job because of my felony and i am just looking for advice on what I should I do. I am enrolling in night school but I need a job to pay for it. I have no experience in getting job plz help. and sorry if on how badly this is written i was in a real hurry. oh also I am from New Hampshire


----------



## hobhead

what a monumental jam this guy is in !  PO has to be of assistance in this sort of situation .
my son did a year on a felony beef that he rang up at 18 years of age .
he has told me that the automotive oil change outfits will hire felons - that's the extent of my knowledge on the employment angle .

my 'dear abby' part goes as such ; when and if you can gather enough wealth, a portion of it would be well spent on attorney's fees incurred in petitioning the courts to expunge this felony if New Hampshire considers the age that you got convicted of this felony as a 'youthful offender'.


----------



## Om3n420

so far I have only seen my PO once since I have been out but I am seeing him tomorrow so I can talk to him about it.

Edit: it's real screwed up I can't get the most basic of jobs like McDonalds or Burger king because of my record. I really hate having to put yes on the part where it says have you ever been convicted of a felony blah blah blah. I feel like just putting no because either way if i put yes i am not getting the job. It's bullshit.


----------



## AfterGlow

A google of "jobs for felons in NH" turned up this website.   Check em out.

http://www.hirenetwork.org/who.html

National H.I.R.E. Network Mission Statement

Established by the Legal Action Center, the National Helping Individuals with criminal records Re-enter through Employment Network is both a national clearinghouse for information and an advocate for policy change. The goal of the National H.I.R.E. Network is to increase the number and quality of job opportunities available to people with criminal records by changing public policies, employment practices and public opinion. The National H.I.R.E. Network also provides training and technical assistance to agencies working to improve the employment prospects for people with criminal records.

The National H.I.R.E. Network is generously supported by the Public Welfare Foundation, the Fulfilling the Dream Fund and the Open Society Institute.


----------



## Om3n420

Thanks for the help AG I think I am going to go to the unemployment office tomorrow and I see your from manchester I live in derry right. thats pretty damn close lol


----------



## hebb22

General Labor is probably your best bet...good luck


----------



## hobhead

day labor outfits have to have a lower threshold because the work is deadly boring .


----------



## Om3n420

I have been using craigslist to find odd jobs which has helped me make some money, Ialso made a posting on their saying i am looking for work I hope it help. Oh and my PO won't do anything to help get a job.
 I think my friends girlfriend is going to help me get a job at her work as a busboy to i just got to go their today and talk to the manger. Wish me luck.


----------



## Om3n420

I'm not on parole. I am on probation. AfterGlow what is revocation of Probation?


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Revocation means your probation terms are taken away and you're given the rest of the sentence you would have faced had probation not been given to you. So, for example, say you were given 1 year probation for DUI that was revoked you'd serve the 30 days that the crime usually mandates. Granted, you probably wouldn't actually serve the full 30 days due to overcrowding, good behavior etc. but that's what it means to revoke.


----------



## AfterGlow

Cyc...  I think it's a good guess that somebody on probation or parole is expected to work and hold down a job or else be going to school or volunteering.  The point is that they cant be hanging around on the streets with no way of supporting themselves financially.  All that's required is to prove to your PO that you are employed.  You can provide check stubs or whatever.  But the PO doesn't need to "oversee" an employment relationship.  He just needs to know there is one.


----------



## Roger&Me

Cyc said:


> I simply can't see on what level a PO could oversee a private employer/employee relationship.



It's simple. 

The PO calls the employer and asks "Does so-and-so work for you?"

If the employer says "yes", then so-and-so stays on probation/parole. If the employer says "no", then so-and-so's ass goes back to jail.


----------



## Leo12345

*College graduate with 2 misdemeanors*

I do not usually join forums nor post in them, but on this issue I felt like it was necessary.

First, I got a shoplifting charge in 04 and a battery/disorderly conduct charge in 06.  Both misdemeanors.

I graduated high school in 2004 with a GPA of 3.7 and I graduated from Georgia State University in 2008 with a background in psychology and a GPA of 3.4.  

Sounds like I should be okay right?  As of now, December of 2010, not so much.  I would not consider myself successful at all.  I just interviewed with a company called Cooks Pest Control for a 'Management Trainee' position which would be a salary position plus commission.  They called me back for two interviews and I highly impressed them; the recruiter went on to tell me that if I was invited to the third and final interview, then we would be discussing salary negotiations.  Well, I was invited to a third interview hoping to discuss my future career only to be invited to a debriefing and admittance of my past charges/arrests.  All in all, I did not get the job and the background check was the only hindrance in the hiring process.

At this point, the only jobs I can get are ones that do not do background checks.  Shoplifting is a big red flag for employers to look past and it has haunted me in obtaining a career ever since I graduated.

What I would suggest for people like me who have plenty potential but made mistakes that follow them? 

-start your own business.  
-work at a restaurant (servers and service jobs such as dishwashers) do not do background checks
-join a branch of the military
-find family owned businesses and work for them

If you have any other suggestions for what opportunities are out there for people with arrests such as me, feel free to expand.

Overall, what I am trying to get across is, that even people who have made mistakes punished by arrests and have learned/changed from it are continually punished by their backgrounds which prohibit them from obtaining a lot of careers.  I consider myself highly intelligent, but I made some impulsive decisions in my past.  I believe the system continues to demoralize people by labeling them with a criminal record where people start to have a sense of learned helplessness.


----------



## psychomimetic

User Name Here said:


> I don't wanna sound like a preacher here; I am mostly curious as to why people continually break laws. I totally understand people being raised in unfortunate situations having a much harder time avoiding crime, especially when it's all a person has ever known. Other than that I do not understand any of this.



I break laws because I like doing drugs. I have a Class B misdemeanor charge, finding employment isn't too hard.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Leo12345 said:


> I do not usually join forums nor post in them, but on this issue I felt like it was necessary.
> 
> First, I got a shoplifting charge in 04 and a battery/disorderly conduct charge in 06.  Both misdemeanors.
> 
> I graduated high school in 2004 with a GPA of 3.7 and I graduated from Georgia State University in 2008 with a background in psychology and a GPA of 3.4.
> 
> Sounds like I should be okay right?  As of now, December of 2010, not so much.  I would not consider myself successful at all.  I just interviewed with a company called Cooks Pest Control for a 'Management Trainee' position which would be a salary position plus commission.  They called me back for two interviews and I highly impressed them; the recruiter went on to tell me that if I was invited to the third and final interview, then we would be discussing salary negotiations.  Well, I was invited to a third interview hoping to discuss my future career only to be invited to a debriefing and admittance of my past charges/arrests.  All in all, I did not get the job and the background check was the only hindrance in the hiring process.
> 
> At this point, the only jobs I can get are ones that do not do background checks.  Shoplifting is a big red flag for employers to look past and it has haunted me in obtaining a career ever since I graduated.
> 
> What I would suggest for people like me who have plenty potential but made mistakes that follow them?
> 
> -start your own business.
> -work at a restaurant (servers and service jobs such as dishwashers) do not do background checks
> -join a branch of the military
> -find family owned businesses and work for them
> 
> If you have any other suggestions for what opportunities are out there for people with arrests such as me, feel free to expand.
> 
> Overall, what I am trying to get across is, that even people who have made mistakes punished by arrests and have learned/changed from it are continually punished by their backgrounds which prohibit them from obtaining a lot of careers.  I consider myself highly intelligent, but I made some impulsive decisions in my past.  I believe the system continues to demoralize people by labeling them with a criminal record where people start to have a sense of learned helplessness.



Man, I'm sorry to hear you got such a bum wrap.  The best advice I can give is that you may have to settle for a pretty crappy job for a little while.  Two years ago I was a college graduate scrubbing dishes at a nursing home.  The reason: I had 2 DWIs and my license was suspended so the best job I could get was at the nursing home across the street from where I lived.

I think if you get a shitty job, bust your ass, and prove to them you are worth promoting, then you would not be in a bad position.  Most companies promote from within anyways.  You will also have some experience which makes you look more hireable (is that a word?) to future companies.  It just takes time.  There is a threshold where, after so many years have passed, a lot of companies might forgive you of your past transgressions.  You just have stay out of trouble and prove to them that you are not young and stupid anymore.


----------



## Cyc

cilosyb said:


> The problem is that I still have a record of arrest, and a record of being charged. I notice that more and more employment, visa, etc forms don't merely ask if you've been convicted; they ask about being arrested, being charged, _or even if you've had anything expunged from your record!_ That last one really pisses me off. I mean what the fuck is the point of getting an expungment then!? Plus it still doesn't get rid of an arrest record anyway. Sigh.



Are you obligated to tell an employer about crimes you were accused, but not convicted of? Are you obligated to tell them about things expunged from your record?


----------



## XbookstoreX

bighooter said:


> i got a criminal recored for drug dealing
> 
> i can never live in a different country
> 
> do you understand how bitter this makes me feel knowing i will die in England a place full of wanker$.
> 
> then theres the point of being turned down from most jobs coz of a criminal record



wtf??
You can't even live in another country if you marry into it?


----------



## XbookstoreX

While this does not exactly meet the guidelines of the subject posted, it's safe to say that I, without any past convictions- not even a speeding ticket, have been SO unsuccessful with finding work. (LA is in the shitter as far as that goes- and i'm a pretty aiight looking girl, too).. So everyone, before you bum hard on how charges fucked up your life, just remember that so many people are struggling right now and maybe the job market will be getting better soon. Don't give yourselves a hard time over "success".. No one seems to have that shit right now. 

You know? As a girl , even just having tattooed arms has dicked me over good with any corporate opportunity.. Then I realized that this would be forcing me to dig deeper and maybe find an employer that's more laid back and a job I really fit in at, rather than just being lazy and settling for a corp. job that I despise. Good luck to all of you, chins up  we'll come up.


----------



## JackARoe

XbookstoreX said:


> wtf??
> You can't even live in another country if you marry into it?



I know when I  married a Canadian and moved to Canada I had to go throught the long process called Rehabilitation for a felony.  It cost $2000 total, took 2 years, and I finally got her Majesty's forgiveness to go ahead and apply for a spousal visa, which would have taked 2 more years.

I have a felony from 1990 (robbery).  I have been in the corporate world (that bullshit, cold nonsense world of illogic) for 15 years.  In the beginning because of background checks I would mention this as "youthful indiscretion", and got into the working world.  Once I gained experience I became more valuable and I did get another job after working for 7 years.  So in 2005 I did mention the felony to the HR person, who wondered if a 15 year old felony even comes up as background checks usually go back only a certain amount of years.  Well it did not come up.  So needless to say this year when I got another job in the same industry I simply said no on the application.  I will not relive and explain that ever again.  I had been advised by most people to forget about it now that it's 20 years.

So in response to the original question, yes, I have a conviction and have been very successful in the working world.  But I have to define success: "being comfortable with who I am and not letting any opinions of others make me feel less worthy".  As a result I have been making money in the working world.  In fact just this last few months I had decline certain employment opportunities as I waited for the right one.

Go with your gut here.  Do not listen to anyone else tell you what you should or shouldn't do.  Everyone knows everything, yet no one knows nothing.  If someones says that old felony will haunt you, simply reply you will not let it haunt and watch your life work out just fine.  Mine has.


----------



## XbookstoreX

Yeah, I've heard this about Canada, however Canada is more of a problem because after 9/11 they started sharing their criminal databases with the US and vice versa so they will know if you're an American with a felony. Also, DUI's are considered felonies in Canada. They will not let you in by standard procedures, even for a short visit if you're driving across the border
But I wanna understand wtf the UK thing means...?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've heard a lot of stories about people who were sentenced quite heavily and they recovered and are now riding on million dollar businesses. However one story in particular has incapsulated me from a different state where I live, i.e. Australia. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=534474

Also some of you may even remember the guy who operated a 1 tonne marijuana drug trade business. He's now producing a popular show in Canada and also did volunteer work at rehab places after himself having a coke habbit.


----------



## zapatista

I have multiple charges due to alcohol and drug abuse. I have managed to maintain my license to practice social worker and I have held jobs that would be considered successful.
The reality is that because I am in the "helping" field, most agencies are more likely to believe in rehabilitation and the abillity to "better" yourself. However, I always have to do alot of explaining in the hiring process.
Z


----------



## kuuhkuuh

that is partly BS though! Within the EU you can go to any country and work. Plus, you *could* even lie about convictions, because they are not shared within the EU across borders. Even if, some stuff may not be a felony in another EU country (e.g. portugal, netherlands, czech rep) or they may not care as much. Right now, especially Germanies economy is going really well so if you need a job... the average pay is also higher than in the UK.
Anyway, I am *pretty* sure convictions are not share across the EU, and even if, that doesnt preclude you from taking advantage of your freedom to move and work within the EU, as you have EU citizenship. Your claim is not true.


----------



## R2DAOB

i have a felony for PWID/manufacture/delivery of a gram of hard. I served 2 years on that bullshit...now it seems as if i'll never find a job. I've been looking all over the place and things are not happening for me, regardless of how many applications and resumes I've sent out over the last 6 months...i was released in 2008...its 2011 and the only jobs I've been able to obtain entail some very strenuous labor
Having a herniated L5 I dont know how much more of that kind of work i'm willing to do at the expense of my health. I'm holding out for some kind of work this year but im on temp. disability for the next few months, mind you this temp disability comes with none of the benefits of conventional disability, i can utilize cash assistance from welfare...i guess something is better than nothing.


----------



## wooger

Whats pwid??

I hae a crimincal record, for something which disgusts, I guess its not really a crimincal record as I was just gien a caution, but I an so ashamed of what I did for pretty much no zero then I was fucked up


----------



## malakaix

wooger said:


> Whats pwid??



PWID - Possession with intent to distribute (I think).


----------



## Vader

> i can never live in a different country
> 
> do you understand how bitter this makes me feel knowing i will die in England a place full of wanker$.


You can live and work anywhere in the European Union.


----------



## szuko000

I went to college with a double major in chemistry and psychology. I have worked in a pharmacy and have plenty of experience in a laboratory setting. Four years of college down and the money ran out. So i seriously start looking for a job, never got one after getting arrested for possession of marijuana back in '08.

I get 3 interviews one at a pharmacy one at a photolab and the other at a urinalysis lab. I get the job at the pharmacy i pass their drug test they canceled all interviews to rush me through. They call saying i cant get the job because i failed the background check. This is after i was told i was the best candidate and they dont want to interview anyone else. My heart breaks but i figured that was a long shot anyway. 

The photo lab "doesnt hire anyone with misdemeanors" So that gets scrapped right away. I go to the urinalysis lab. I ace the interview i know all the stuff because of my chemistry experience. I'm golden 12 dollars an hour to start 35 hours a week. Then I'm denied yet again for my past. I beg, i can pass the drug test im a changed man! No avail the guy sympathizes with me saying "You'll get a job, your smart and personable, id hire you if i could" I've heard that 3 times so far. 

I now work for near minimum wage part time at a grocery store. Even that i needed "special permission" to get because of my past. I hate my life I hate my job I wish someone told me this would completely ruin my life. Only more then 4 more years till its off my record and ill be almost 30! I was making more when i was 18 and in high school. Sally Mae rapes my ass for money every month, I have bills to pay and barely make 200 a week. I'm never going to move out of my parents house or be able to make my girlfriend happy. Everyday/ week is a struggle. I cry myself to sleep and consider risky options. I have  a chemistry background I changed my life (kinda) and no one wants to give me a chance. I want to be an upstanding member of society but it wont give me a chance why shouldnt i use my talents for evil? Every day i consider it more and more.

People tell me thats not how it is im trying the wrong places, yeah well even the fucking grocery store wasnt going to hire me at first. I try to keep hope but I've been denied jobs left and right because of something i did 3 years ago. Its not long but i can pass a drug test yet no one cares.

I hope my story changes. I want to go back to school i want to move out but none of that will happen with 200 a week and 50 going to gas.


----------



## rangrz

Yes, firearms...but due to exp, I managed to stay in my rather unusual highly regulated occupation (security clearances etc )and obtain a paramedic (like EMT-P not basic level) license.


----------



## stoneydaze08

possession with intent to sell - dismissed

possession of a controlled substance - diversion.. currently in the process of being expunged

transportation of a controlled substance - dismissed

possession of hypodermic needle - pled guilty 

DUI drugs ( heroin) - not filed with DA.. lucked out on that one

so far my jobs have not been interfered with because of these


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I have been convicted of cheating the train companies out of revenue (jumping train fares), convicted of DUI and driving otherwise in accordance with a license, and am probably about to be charged with carrying a bladed article in public.

The 3rd one has only happened in the past 3 months, and it hasn't changed anything - the others were more than a year old, and they haven't made things easy, but it's still been OK to find work.

I'm not yet particularly successful, but it has nothing to do with my criminal record - just lack of motivation and direction in the past, hard habits to break etc.

I will be successful, however, and I know it, and the petty "criminal" offences won't get in my way ever again.


----------



## Boracay

I went to jail for a year got out at 18 and retired at 22. I consider myself successful


----------



## Wizzle

Over here the prosecutors office decides whether you get a "declaration of good behavior". If they decline to give you can go to court for it. The declaration is given for a specific job. This is a really good system because they basically only decline when convictions are relevant for the job type. -So a pedophile can be declined for work in a nursery but for work in construction-

I myself had to do some community service for something minor as a twelve year old. This shouldn't be recorded in any file at this point though, so no, I haven't been set back by a record.


----------



## DwnSouthPillPopper

Cyc said:


> Go to College until you can get your charge expunged or pardoned. That's what I'd do. If they want to keep you from contributing to society, might as well be a drain on it.
> 
> Personally, I don't think private employers should be checking criminal history, unless it's a day care provider, casino, pawnbroker or armored car driver.
> 
> It does nothing but keep criminals who have paid their debt to society unemployed, and increases their chances of recidivism.
> 
> The entire credit reporting/CRB check system needs a complete overhaul, especially in the US.



I agree... Being a convicted felon and now a business owner, I never check backgrounds..


----------



## psychomimetic

Cyc said:


> Are you obligated to tell an employer about crimes you were accused, but not convicted of? Are you obligated to tell them about things expunged from your record?



I'm a bit late on this but I was talking to my lawyer about it just a couple of days ago.

It depends on how they word it, but usually they will ask "Have you been convicted of any crimes" or something along those lines. If you were accused and the charges were dropped or you were found not guilty, or by any other means you got away without a conviction then you can say no. Sometimes they'll ask if you were ever accused of a crime, but only for some jobs. 

If it's expunged from your record then it is gone. Even if they look up the police records, it will be gone. If charges are expunged from your record then you can literally act as if they never happened.


----------



## sssssssssss

i was accused of a felony for a fake id lol
payed about 2500 to get it lessened to a class c.

id be damned if i went through college and couldnt get a job for trying to get something i was restricted for by age.


----------



## Cyc

psychomimetic said:
			
		

> It depends on how they word it, but usually they will ask "Have you been convicted of any crimes" or something along those lines. If you were accused and the charges were dropped or you were found not guilty, or by any other means you got away without a conviction then you can say no. *Sometimes they'll ask if you were ever accused of a crime, but only for some jobs.*



This seems like a major breach of etiquette. According to the legal system, you're just as innocent, regardless of whether you were charged then found not guilty or it was dropped, or were never charged at all.

If this question was asked, I would wonder why the employer wanted this information, and what they would use it for, when deciding who is the best candidate for the job. I would also wonder, if they can't use that information to discriminate, why ask the question at all?


----------



## Unbreakable

I have a felony on my record since than its been like impossible to find a job... I even applied for a job walking dogs, Even a job for picking up dog shit i didn't get it because i had a record.... They where interested in giving me a job but i had to do a drug test and pass a background check... i passed the drug test failed the background check.... didn't get the job


A job picking up dog shit, i didn't get because of my record, fucking aye


----------



## Cyc

I have to say, if there's one major difference between the US and Canada, it's that in Canada, drug testing and criminal background checks are very, very rare.

In the US, they seem to be quite common. 

We believe, that once someone has served their debt to society, that they have absolution to be a regular citizen, free from discrimination. We do not believe in convicting someone past their sentence, and certainly not for some private company's risk-mitigating bottom line. It's none of their business.


----------



## SangerRainsford

Never been in legal-troubles personally, but one of my best friends
- (may have been ;0) Transferring marijuana between two states' colleges in the US, while a college student, 
- was setup and, while returning with product, was surrounded by cruisers and a K9 unit.  Once confronted, he panicked, and nailed his own coffin shut,
- had to serve about a month or two for trafficking or whatever the hell the charges were (at the time of arrest he had product in one large single parcel, but had a scale/tons of bags with him - he lost his nerve/was unaware of how to handle such a situation, and put himself in a place where his parents' (obscene) amount of $ towards lawyers couldn't keep him out of jail, despite it being pot-only, and nothing too large (couldn't have been more than half or a whole key on him at the time, unsure what amounts he may have admitted to during the stop tho)

He served his little sentence and, upon finishing it, he transferred from one of the schools to the other (he transferred to the school he was supplying).  He completed his degree in a finance-field (sorry, cannot be more specific for reasons of his anonymity), and is currently doing great work with one of the biggest firms in his industry.  This same firm had him as an intern *during* college, like a year after his arrest, and was paying him crazy cash while he was still in school.  
While I know he was shitting bricks about his future, once he actually spoke with the company he'd been aiming to intern/work with, he found they didn't give a shit about it.  Very likely due to the fact he was a non-violent, drug-only offender (pot-only, to boot), but I should stress that the firm he works with, and his position in it, is very highly regarded.  He's doing about the "best", in at least a work/employment setting, than most of our peers (many of whom are doing very well themselves).  

It depends what you want to do, and what the charges are relative to that.  





(not my friend, obviously)


----------



## poppy2010

Bighooter - and  all in the UK - there is somegood news - They are doing aw\y with CRB's for any jo that does not involve working with a vulnerable client group e.g kids etc. Therefore, at least shops like Tesco will not be able to do them and stop every fucker with a criminal record from having any fucking chance  - not sure what date it is coming into play from or if its already been put into force but I was told abotu it and googled to check -  and it was a recent gov't announcement.


----------



## poppy2010

quick add on - as said above - the biggest fuck off re; drug use and crim record is knowing that you can't move to America or Australia - even if don't ever get around to moving somewhere sunnier - it not fair to be unable to due to record.


----------



## SangerRainsford

poppy2010 said:


> They are doing aw\y with CRB's for any jo that does not involve working with a vulnerable client group e.g kids etc.



Out of curiousity, who decides / how is it decided upon what 'vulnerable client groups' are relative to CRB's? (am I wrong in terminology- CRB's=backgrounds right?)


----------



## Droppersneck

Two pages but all alcohol and drug related, college degree. Successful in somes eyes but as I stared out the window of my office and watched the mexican lay new pine straw I grew envious the other day. I have worked many physical jobs and if they paid better thats where I would be!


----------



## psychomimetic

Cyc said:


> This seems like a major breach of etiquette. According to the legal system, you're just as innocent, regardless of whether you were charged then found not guilty or it was dropped, or were never charged at all.
> 
> If this question was asked, I would wonder why the employer wanted this information, and what they would use it for, when deciding who is the best candidate for the job. I would also wonder, if they can't use that information to discriminate, why ask the question at all?



Yeah that's what I thought, this is just what my lawyer told me a few weeks ago. He said pretty much no one asks that because if they were going to be that thorough they'd probably just do a full background check.

He said that arrest records (no convictions) are only really looked into for certain jobs. Apparently they do a very thorough background check when you take the bar, and for a lot of teaching positions and things like that. 

I can't see how it would be a problem though if you were aquitted, because you're supposed to be innocent until proven guilty. Maybe some employers care about things like the charges being dropped, which usually involves a plea of no contest to the charges, which is an admission of guilt for the crime.

I don't really know, we have one hell of a confusing legal system.


----------



## crystalserenity

I spent 6 month in prison for a felony + I ain't no loser now. U do not have to list charges 7 yrs after all probation etc is complete in the US. I know-I had to challenge it once. I do not believe my past dictates my future.


----------



## Mora Fiend

I was convicted of 6 felonies in 2003.  I am not successful or happy, every job that I have held since I got out of prison has been menial and worthless.  I am not undereducated and was in advanced placement classes in high school with a good GPA.

I was told that I cannot get my record expunged or even sealed because I was 19 at the time of my arrest, and the only way to get my record cleared is to:

1:  Ask for an expungment when I turn 70
2:  Die.
3:  Get a pardon from the governor or president.

Every lawyer I spoke to has told me the same thing, such is life.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I seriously have gotten away with everything so far.  I can't believe it though.  I have had the cops called on me more than once.  The last time I almost did get arrested though for assault but the other police officer who knew me told the one cop that he should not arrest me because he knows I'm a good kid and he didn't want my record to be fucked up.  Yet I also am swearing at cops or testing them.  I use sarcasm to the extreme and then the cops start turning red thinking that their yelling will scare me.....  I broke and entered a house with these guys and my two friends, I didn't know it wasn't one of their house.  I have ran from the cops with my friend and hid behind bushes (wasn't caught).  I'm just worried my luck will run out though.  Even just last weekend a cop saw us driving up into a closed school so he stopped the car but he didn't get out of his cruiser.... he was asking what we were doing.  Then my friend said just turning around and the cop went oh okay.  The whole trunk was filled with drugs but again I got away.


----------



## sssssssssss

i wouldnt be surprised if extremely successful people sold drugs during school
but then again they didnt get caught


----------



## DoUbLeYoU

13-criminal mischief and trespassing, a few months later posession of cannibus, both of which were dismissed.

18-posession of cannibus (10 grams), intent to distribute (which i got because i had $1700 cash and a scale), completed probation and the charges were dismissed.

ive tried every branch of the military and no one wants me. right now im in my second semester of college and hopefully ill be successful.

Also, i did a few months in jail at age 18, but whoever processed me entered my name backwards, so the jail stint never shows up on background checks. guess i lucked out on that one...


----------



## silverman

*fucked up my life.... been fixing it for the last 3 years*

long story short. 
-went to college after I graduated high school. 
-Got addicted to OCs then heroin. 
-Promptly flunked out
-Both my parents died
-Addiction intensified exponentially 
-began a horrible journey through self-inflicted hell.
-Got arrested and picked up a felony. (possession)
-After years of addiction i finally pulled my shit together and got clean. 
-Been clean for 3 years. i am 28.

I now have a steady job that i despise but i know i'm lucky to have it. i have been going to community college for the last year and have done an incredible job of turning my GPA around. I am going to graduate after the end of the fall semester and plan to go to a university. I will be a psychology major and I hope to get a job as some sort of counselor or social worker.

I live in Florida and I am very eager to use my educational opportunity as a means to leave the state and hopefully start completely fresh. i have recently come into some inheritance money from which i will be able to supply my basic needs from the income that it generates so money is not a huge concern. 

My question is if anyone can recommend any good schools that won't cringe when i have to tell them about my criminal back ground. ideally it would be in a cool town and a school where i won't stick out like a sore thumb being a little bit older.

and if anyone has succeeded in turning their life around I would love to hear some words of encouragement.

Thanks


----------



## bufotenin buddy

congratulations you have done what very few people have, and have motivated me to do the same


----------



## silverman

appreciate the kind words but i'm not at the finish line yet. I still have two more years  of university then grad school then finding a job that won't focus on my felonious past before giving me a chance. but I am boiling over with pride knowing that I made it this far. never thought i would...


----------



## Vader

DoubleYou, it's spelt "cannabis". Like in my title.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

I have a pretty hefty criminal record though no felonies.  I may be wrong, but I don't remember being asked about a criminal past on my college applications.  I know for a fact that you won't be able to get student loans.

Honestly, I would just apply to a few schools and see what happens.  Where you may run into trouble is when looking for a job after you graduate.  But if you do two more years of undergrad and then two more years of grad school and I'm assuming you don't plan on using anymore, that's several years of having a clean record after your felony conviction.  In my opinion, that counts for a lot.

I admire what you're doing.  From now on you're gonna have to work hard in school and keep your record clean, but you can do it.

I wouldn't worry about being a bit older.  I'm 31 and am the oldest of the grad students in my class, and I fit right in.


----------



## DoUbLeYoU

who cares


----------



## Vader

About spelling? College students ought to. College professors certainly will.


----------



## DoUbLeYoU

When I start getting graded on my bluelight posts then I'll start checking my spelling


----------



## hobhead

in and out of legal jams for 45 years . one could get away with all sorts of arrests and convictions prior to the fucking computer age. 

first arrest was car theft and just fucking ignored the arraigning judge's instructions and never went to the trial.   
i had a BATF firearm dealer licence for a few years.  
now comes digital records and i can not buy a firearm because of that arrest. 

i believe that i have a gold horseshoe up my ass as i have beaten banks out of relatively large sums of money. smuggled smack through asian airports when the penalty was hanging.
all manner of self defeating, illegal behavior and i never took a big fall for the stupidity of it all.

only once many years ago did courts martial i received fuck up a job prospect.  
i have never worked a job that required piss tests - different era ! 

successful - yes as i worked and worked and worked . now on social security and two small pensions - it's fucking easy street . 

you see i was conceived while my parents were standing up in a hammock - that's where the fucked-up-edness began in my life.   ;-)


----------



## D's

shit i got warrants and still work.

sucks when i'm going to have to renew my ID.


----------



## Cyc

I'm not in the US, so I won't be much help with schools, but I do want to say that I really admire the path you're taking. 

I always said that if I ever came into a large amount of money, that I would dedicate my life to the pursuit of knowledge. I think it's the type of thing that a lot of people say, but not many end up doing. 

It's nice to see you following through. It would be so easy to just blow it all on creature comforts, but to see someone moving ahead responsibly -- I think that's pretty awesome.


----------



## silverman

Does anyone have any suggestions as to which states may contain employers with a more progressive attitude when it comes to hiring felons?. Pretty general, Question I know. I also know that Florida is one of the most backwards states when it comes to second chances. If I stay here I know that I have a long and fulfilling life of working retail or busing tables to look forward to, even with a degree.


----------



## Cyc

This is not a state, but here in Canada I've had several (say around 20) jobs in my life, and I've never been screened for a criminal background check.

I believe one required a physical exam (no piss test or anything) but that's the extent of the pre-hiring screening that I've experienced.


----------



## IamMe90

Jerry Atrick said:


> I have a pretty hefty criminal record though no felonies.  I may be wrong, but I don't remember being asked about a criminal past on my college applications.  I know for a fact that you won't be able to get student loans.
> 
> Honestly, I would just apply to a few schools and see what happens.  Where you may run into trouble is when looking for a job after you graduate.  But if you do two more years of undergrad and then two more years of grad school and I'm assuming you don't plan on using anymore, that's several years of having a clean record after your felony conviction.  In my opinion, that counts for a lot.
> 
> I admire what you're doing.  From now on you're gonna have to work hard in school and keep your record clean, but you can do it.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about being a bit older.  I'm 31 and am the oldest of the grad students in my class, and I fit right in.



I'm almost certain that most (if not all) undergraduate, 4 year universities ask that question on their applications. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Cyc

I've also never been asked for a background check in either College or University here.


----------



## silverman

I am pretty pretty sure  that a question regarding criminal background will be asked on most university applications. Even my current community college asked me such and had me email them a page long explanation. they then had to meet with a board within the school before they could allow me to attend class.

and keep in mind that this was before that Jared Loughner asshole.

Fortunately, i have been collecting notes of recommendation from my employers as well as my drug court counselor from 2 years ago. i am hoping that this will be enough to offset the big "F" tattoed on my forehead.

A quick rant

If i am denied admittance based upon my criminal background then i will be validated in my long running suspicion that this country is set up to cater to only  very small amount of people while systematically marginalizing the groups that they consider undesirable. I mean, seriously, what the hell would they have me do? if i am blocked from bettering myself at every step of the way then how will i ever contribute a goddamn thing. How is it in anyones best interest to keep people like me excluded from living a productive life even when we have poured our hearts into trying to be better?

If this doesn't work then i see no other options. I am trying so hard to not get discouraged and disheartened with the arduous journey that is surley before me. but the realities of my situation certainly have a way of extinguishing my optimism. so many things to be unsure about... what if this is all for nothing?


----------



## kaywholed

Cyc said:


> I've also never been asked for a background check in either College or University here.



RMC is the only school I know that does that.


----------



## ektamine

Om3n420, are you still around?

Has anything panned out for you yet?



I am in a similar situation, with a few differences, and I am located in California. I have a similar record to yours, except I may be able to get the felony expunged in either a year or 5 years. I am having a terrible time finding a job due to a combination of the economy and the felony. I plan to start my own thread seeking more personalized advice, but I'm also interested to hear how things are going for you?


----------



## ektamine

*Seeking advice – Getting a Job with a Felony*

Hey. I'm in a bit of a situation here, and could use the help and/or advice of anyone with similar experience or knowledge.

I live in California, I am young (20), unemployed, and haven't really been doing anything with my life since about a year ago, when I got a felony possession of a controlled substance (LSD) charge. Since then I have been out of school and out of employment, living in a studio apartment off of savings. My savings are coming to an end in about 2 months, and I will probably be homeless if I don't find a job by then. I completed high school through CA's version of the G.E.D., the C.H.S.P.E.  I do not have any kind of degree or trade. I have been taking community college courses prior to all of this. I have a decent work history with experience at multiple businesses as both a barista and and a busboy. Previous employers will give good references.

So far I have been following my usual procedure of going around town and just handing out resumes everywhere, usually introducing myself to the manager in the same move.

Nothings catching. What should I do? Where else can I look? If you have any personal stories please share them. 

*tl;dr*: I absolutely need to find a job, or I will be on the street soon; Felons (specifically drug felons) – How and Where have you found work?


----------



## theotherside

Ok I don't have a felony but I know plenty of people who work full time jobs with felony drug charges. 

Go to a staffing company....take a typing test for office work/heavy lifting/forklift....plenty of options
If you can't find a good staffing company in cali then come to Houston....we have too many jobs that pay less than 30,000 a year and not enough that pay more.


----------



## maybeimamazing

haha I'm in Houston too.  AND i've had two felonies & 2 dui's.  the good thing is, you're young, and ppl will give you a chance if you're honest with them, and don't do it anymore...OR AT LEAST DON'T GET CAUGHT!  winkwink. 
i got my record sealed for the felonies, so they don't show up at all.  i had a lawyer but you can just petition the court in which you were found guilty.  it won't go away, esp. if you plead guilty, or did probation.  so, it's not an ex-pungement, but it's the next best thing.  so you can rent an apt. and pass a background check . HOWEVER, if you get in any  further trouble, the "sealing" won't matter to law officials.  see?
also, i would suggest becoming the best at whatever it is that you do so that they will want you.  i'm a restaurant mgr. and hire ppl all the time with all kinds of prolems.  i had a 19 yo black kid who could hardly write start as a busboy, and b/c he's so hard-working quick, honest, charming, AND honest, he promoted to bartender, and i'm considering him for lead bartender w/in 6 months or so.  he probably makes 700 a week, and he just turned 21.  oh, he didn't have a record but he was into all kinds of crazy shit, and now he's doing amazing.  and he just bought a car, not a mercedes, but it runs, and he did it all by himself.  
so...you see, it can be done.  have a good attitude, and just never give up.  hope this helped !  peace 
ps  and yeh, we do have lots of jobs in this area...


----------



## ektamine

In 100% honesty I have nothing keeping my anywhere at the moment, nothing to lose and everything to gain, if I had the money to get me started somewhere until I got hired I would just up and move somewhere that has a lot of jobs. My city here in NorCal has a completely still job market at the moment. There's the usual luck of the draw positions opening up when people leave/get fired/promoted etc, but with all the competition my resume just isn't holding up so far... idk.



maybeimamazing said:


> haha I'm in Houston too.  AND i've had two felonies & 2 dui's.  the good thing is, you're young, and ppl will give you a chance if you're honest with them, and don't do it anymore...OR AT LEAST DON'T GET CAUGHT!  winkwink.
> i got my record sealed for the felonies, so they don't show up at all.  i had a lawyer but you can just petition the court in which you were found guilty.  it won't go away, esp. if you plead guilty, or did probation.  so, it's not an ex-pungement, but it's the next best thing.  so you can rent an apt. and pass a background check . HOWEVER, if you get in any  further trouble, the "sealing" won't matter to law officials.  see?
> also, i would suggest becoming the best at whatever it is that you do so that they will want you.  i'm a restaurant mgr. and hire ppl all the time with all kinds of prolems.  i had a 19 yo black kid who could hardly write start as a busboy, and b/c he's so hard-working quick, honest, charming, AND honest, he promoted to bartender, and i'm considering him for lead bartender w/in 6 months or so.  he probably makes 700 a week, and he just turned 21.  oh, he didn't have a record but he was into all kinds of crazy shit, and now he's doing amazing.  and he just bought a car, not a mercedes, but it runs, and he did it all by himself.
> so...you see, it can be done.  have a good attitude, and just never give up.  hope this helped !  peace
> ps  and yeh, we do have lots of jobs in this area...



Your story brings me some hope. As manager, would you (honestly) have hired the 19 yr old if he was the same but had 1 felony drug conviction (for a personal amt. of LSD)?

Also, provided I keep my shit together from now on, I can get my felony expunged in 5 years, because I'm on a drug diversion program. But thats a long time down the road so it doesn't matter much now.


----------



## The Chemist

I'm 20 an a felon too. Never put on an application that you are. explain in interview, _if they ask_. I tend to be like a lawyer when it comes to my criminal history, if nobody asks me, i am not going to divulge information that could be potentially detrimental.

The CA job market is tough, what i've found is: Sales jobs (telemarketing, door-to-door), and Landscaping are my best bets. 

My record usually does not dissuade employers from hiring me, what is more important is how one presents him/herself and such information if requested. More often than not, my words and qualifications overshadow any doubts a prospective employer may have about me.


----------



## ektamine

^ Awesome, its good to find someone in a similar situation.

I've never had a sales gig, and I'm not sure I'd be any good at it because I tend to suck at conversation that doesn't come natural. As in I can small-talk with customers / coworkers all day comfortably but if I'm told to make a sales pitch I get super anxious which would effect my abilities.

Landscaping I could do, although I imagine it would be tough as a long term thing. I did roofing for a little while a few years back and hated it, quit, although fuck I'd take it in a second nowadays. All my experience really lies in the restaurant business and the coffee industry, so I feel like I probably have the best chance there.

So when you say that you don't put it on applications, what if the applications _ask_?
A lot of them around here ask you to check 'yes' or 'no' to whether you have ever been convicted of a felony and if so to briefly explain.

Do you just put 'no', or have you never come across that?


----------



## ektamine

I've been thinking that at local small business, specifically in the restaurant business, if I just lied and checked 'no' on the felony conviction question (on the application) most places wouldn't even bother to do a background check for their entry level positions.

I'm not sure if I'm right, but I don't think any of my last jobs did background checks on me, or at least I didn't know about them.


----------



## The Chemist

I've been doing Landscaping since i was about 14, unprofessionally, and recently got hired on with a commercial outfit.

My felony nearly discouraged them, but I also have nearly 7 years of experience, and know a lot about doing remodeling and masonry, also construction. Basically I have a lot more exp than most people my age, and my work speaks for itself.

If apps ask, i simply put "no", even if they ask for an explanation. I let my work and qualifications speak for me. First impressions are everything, i've had employers check my record, and look at me in disbelief. they hired me thinking i absolutely was not capable of such things.

I have: Mis. Car Theft
Agg Burglary (no weapons, people inside sleeping though)



EDIT: many people in our spot start their own business for the reason they are in your predicament.


----------



## ektamine

The Chemist said:


> EDIT: many people in our spot start their own business for the reason they are in your predicament.



Yeah, I plan to do this eventually, right now I just need to get back on my feet in _any_ way possible. 



The Chemist said:


> I've been doing Landscaping since i was about 14, unprofessionally, and recently got hired on with a commercial outfit.
> 
> My felony nearly discouraged them, but I also have nearly 7 years of experience, and know a lot about doing remodeling and masonry, also construction. Basically I have a lot more exp than most people my age, and my work speaks for itself.
> 
> If apps ask, i simply put "no", even if they ask for an explanation. I let my work and qualifications speak for me. First impressions are everything, i've had employers check my record, and look at me in disbelief. they hired me thinking i absolutely was not capable of such things.
> 
> I have: Mis. Car Theft
> Agg Burglary (no weapons, people inside sleeping though)



lol I like how stealing a car is a misdemeanor but possession of a few tabs of LSD or a few mushrooms is a felony.


----------



## maybeimamazing

heck yeh i would've still hired him, he's an awesome guy, and tho i'm a little older, i have empathy and understanding on my side.  that's true what the last guy said to not put everything on an application, as other ppl see those, even if they're not supposed to.  you can always write a little side note "will explain in interview"  no problem there.  while  a lot of places say they'll check, they don't always.  i have hired many ppl with convictions, some work out, some don't.  hell, i'm a drug user/addict myself, how can i be such a hypocrit?  
and the thing about sales it takes years to develop a real "gift of gab", even for a natural.  i majored in journalism/speech communications in college BECAUSE i was so inhibited, scared, shy to speak in front of ppl..  that is the number 1 fear of most ppl.  so what i did was to throw myself into th fire, and  dammit if i didn't come out on the other side a VERY good speaker.  Sales is so important, b/c that's what you do at a job intrview.  it's ok to "push the envelope"....evryone who has gotten anywhere in life does it.  that's different than a bold faced lie!!!
so, you're young, you'll be ok,  generally if ppl like you, they'll give you a chance.  so capitalize on yur strengths...if you're a barrista, cool: then yur job is to make the best and fastest double espresso soy latte out there, you got me?   
sorry if it's a dumb question, but do you have any family who can help you ?


----------



## The Chemist

ektamine said:


> Yeah, I plan to do this eventually, right now I just need to get back on my feet in _any_ way possible.
> 
> 
> 
> lol I like how stealing a car is a misdemeanor but possession of a few tabs of LSD or a few mushrooms is a felony.




I had a good lawyer (public defender, no less) that got my other felony car theft dropped in exchange for taking the Agg. Burglary as a felony.


----------



## ektamine

The Chemist said:


> I had a good lawyer (public defender, no less) that got my other felony car theft dropped in exchange for taking the Agg. Burglary as a felony.



Nice, yeah I've been with a (amazing) public defender too, was told early on by a few people in the system (I used to serve the drug court judge coffee every morning at my coffee shop before I got the conviction – knew him by name and knew his daily coffee :D) that unless I could afford and wanted to pay for a SUPER (expensive) good lawyer to go for a public defender because most of them were better than the low-cost private lawyers anyways due to greater experience with avg. drug cases.



maybeimamazing said:


> heck yeh i would've still hired him, he's an awesome guy, and tho i'm a little older, i have empathy and understanding on my side.  that's true what the last guy said to not put everything on an application, as other ppl see those, even if they're not supposed to.  you can always write a little side note "will explain in interview"  no problem there.  while  a lot of places say they'll check, they don't always.  i have hired many ppl with convictions, some work out, some don't.  hell, i'm a drug user/addict myself, how can i be such a hypocrit?
> and the thing about sales it takes years to develop a real "gift of gab", even for a natural.  i majored in journalism/speech communications in college BECAUSE i was so inhibited, scared, shy to speak in front of ppl..  that is the number 1 fear of most ppl.  so what i did was to throw myself into th fire, and  dammit if i didn't come out on the other side a VERY good speaker.  Sales is so important, b/c that's what you do at a job intrview.  it's ok to "push the envelope"....evryone who has gotten anywhere in life does it.  that's different than a bold faced lie!!!
> so, you're young, you'll be ok,  generally if ppl like you, they'll give you a chance.  so capitalize on yur strengths...if you're a barrista, cool: then yur job is to make the best and fastest double espresso soy latte out there, you got me?



Heh, you sound like a great manager to have – maybe I will come out to Houston :D.



maybeimamazing said:


> so, you're young, you'll be ok,  generally if ppl like you, they'll give you a chance.  so capitalize on yur strengths...if you're a barrista, cool: then yur job is to make the best and fastest double espresso soy latte out there, you got me?



Thanks, man. This is basically what I've been doing, but I guess its just a tough market right now, and I'll just have to keep trying.



maybeimamazing said:


> sorry if it's a dumb question, but do you have any family who can help you ?



Help me how? 

I do, I live in the same city as my parents, my dad owns his own business but doesn't have enough work (hes in construction/engineering) coming through to hire me. They've been helping me just to get by recently and we stay in touch.

My moms an artist, not really any work there.


----------



## maybeimamazing

hey again, glad i could help.  you never know what tomorrow's gonna bring. just keep doing the next right thing, something willwork out....contact me again if you need to: don't mind at all...funny i'm an artist too, and a writer, i'm currently writing a book, hopefully published w/in a year.  trick is: do what you love, and you'll never work a day in your life!  something like that,,,,  oh, btw, i'm not a man, but it's cool!


----------



## KevinKostner

ektamine said:


> Om3n420, are you still around?
> 
> Has anything panned out for you yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in a similar situation, with a few differences, and I am located in California. I have a similar record to yours, except I may be able to get the felony expunged in either a year or 5 years. I am having a terrible time finding a job due to a combination of the economy and the felony. I plan to start my own thread seeking more personalized advice, but I'm also interested to hear how things are going for you?



Well guys, there's either a federal program or maybe it's something exclusive to Illinois where if companies hire a felon they get a tax write off and your bonded for up to $5,000. So essentially there's little risk for the company, they get a tax write off and if you steal they are reimbursed. I've got a couple felonies and found a job relatively easy, albeit just above minimum wage.


----------



## Cyc

Afterglow said:
			
		

> Cyc...  I think it's a good guess that somebody on probation or parole is expected to work and hold down a job or else be going to school or volunteering.  The point is that they cant be hanging around on the streets with no way of supporting themselves financially.  All that's required is to prove to your PO that you are employed.  You can provide check stubs or whatever.  But the PO doesn't need to "oversee" an employment relationship.  He just needs to know there is one.



OK, when you mention school or volunteering it starts to make a bit more sense.

The reason this baffled me, is because I thought employers in the US screened heavily for those who have a criminal record. It seems to me like law enforcement wants it both ways. They want to help employers mitigate risk, by telling them who not to hire, but also require those same undesirables be employed.


----------



## rincewindrocks

> They want to help employers mitigate risk, by telling them who not to hire, but also require those same undesirables be employed.



yup, you got it. another way the man keeps us down. you want to be better, but you arent allowed to. catch 22

in the same sit btw. cant find a job either. relying on financial aid from school and the 'rents to help me out, and both suck. got about $5 to my name right now


----------



## grimble crumble

just wanted to echo the positive praise, buckling down and turning your life around, thats a hell of an accomplishment. 

anyway from my experience I dont recall being asked about a criminal past for STATE uni's, but ive had a few friends who were applying private uni's and for them they needed to say if they had a criminal past or not. So maybe staying on the public route may be better.

also have you talked to a councelor at your JC about this, they can be loads of help when transfering.


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

I've never heard of a question about criminal history. I've never been asked it. 

Your objective should to be kick ass in school so you'll be so damn qualified that they won't care about a possession conviction years in the past


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

*Careers that don't drug test*

What type of careers are available that do not drug test? I'm a college student right now with great grades, so I can pretty much go into whatever field I want.  I'm not really interested in any career, but I know I want to earn a nice about of money, no less than $50,000 a year.  I love drugs and would not give them up for a job, unless I was earning $80,000+ a year, and I would only do that for a few years to save up and get ahead.  I'm definitely not addicted to anything and can easily refrain from drugs for any amount of time, but I find that using them responsibly really enhances my quality of life and I would not give up that part of my life for a career.  Passing a drug test to get a job is no problem.  So what types of careers do you guys know of that do not drug test regularly? Your answers will greatly help by providing direction.  I need to know what kinds of careers to investigate.  Thanks.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Rather than a bunch of us taking shots in the dark, why don't you post a list of potential careers you may be interested in and we can help you narrow them down.

Also, what are you studying in college?  What are your interests?

In my experience, many jobs will drug test you upon hire and won't test you again unless you are injured, injure someone, or break something.  Then again, those were usually retail-type jobs.  I am aware of some government jobs that drug test once a month.  Like I said above, give us some more info and we'll be able to better help you.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Jerry Atrick- hahaha, one of my friends calls me that.  Basically I'm in community college right now just taking care of general education requirements.  I have not committed myself to any major.  Really I can't say what I would be interested in for a career, except that I want to do something promising like for example nursing.  I don't know if I'd even enjoy that, but I'm just trying to relate that some careers are in demand and will be in demand 10 years from now.  I have worked retail before but that it not my cup of tea, and I think I also need to avoid desk type jobs.  One of my goals is to start my own business from home, but I want to get into some real work first, to fund my business and to have financial security.  I enjoy science related things, and I'm thinking I might get into a medical related profession because there seem to be a lot of related jobs that are promising.


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

With the growing concern of drug use there is a growing amount of drug tests. I worked at a rinky dink greenhouse last spring and even they tested


Also your not addicted but your not willing to give up getting high for your career? Hmm

AND you want to make more than 50k a year? HA!


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Work for a landscape company, they don't give a shit


----------



## ektamine

^ its interesting, I've heard that from several people (you, the chemist, among others). It must have some real truth behind it :D

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Wolfmans_BrothEr said:


> With the growing concern of drug use there is a growing amount of drug tests. I worked at a rinky dink greenhouse last spring and even they tested
> 
> 
> Also your not addicted but your not willing to give up getting high for your career? Hmm
> 
> AND you want to make more than 50k a year? HA!



That's damn right! I'm gonna do it.  That I promise you.


----------



## clara

I like to think of it as what cannot be tested for.


----------



## alwaysblazed

Become a stripper or grow marijuana for medical dispenseries.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

You guys realize that there are normal jobs out there that pay well and do not drug test, right? One off the top of my head is a teacher.


----------



## 303Thizz

Almost any corporate restaurant manager jobs. Salaried managers at quick serve restaurants i.e. Chipotle/ Tokyo Joe's/ Noodles & Co/ Panera Bread typically make 40-50K. More upscale dining can pay much more. All manner of drug users and alcoholics get these jobs.


----------



## alwaysblazed

Toast to the Spirits said:


> You guys realize that there are normal jobs out there that pay well and do not drug test, right? One off the top of my head is a teacher.



No, teachers around where I live get drug tested.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

alwaysblazed said:


> No, teachers around where I live get drug tested.



Where do you live? Here in California that's almost unheard of.


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

That's because 90% of a landscape company's employees are illegal anyway


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

I live in new jersey and from working in a restaurant to a school and everything in-between you have to be DT'd

Except pizza delivery guys

But shit man I mean a lot of the time you only have to pass one at beginning of employment, you really couldn't clean up for a few weeks? Or get a detox drink even


----------



## halfoz

Currently there are way too many unemployed non-felons in the job market. the issue isn't whether or not hiring felons is fair, the issues is whether the concept of "felon" requires such a harsh set of common penalties: extreme difficulty in obtaining a job, a car, etc. can't own a gun. can't vote. cant associate with other felons with or without your knowledge. barred forever from french-speaking canada. prohibited from owning a cat.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Like I said before, I have no problem passing a drug test to get a job.  In fact, 90% of the time I can pass a drug test without even preparing for one.  That's how often I use drugs.  I just want to be a free man once I get a job, and not have to worry about some unexpected invasive bullshit.


----------



## muvolution

You should become a doctor or a lawyer and make a shitload of money. Think 120K+/ year.

it really depends what you are good at. Do you have a knack for finance and business? Human services? Physics, math and science? Art and design? Give us something to work with.

I can think of a wide range of jobs.
Math Analyst 70k+
IT Consultant 40-80k
University Professor 50k+
Architectural/ Engineering Drafter 50k+
Artist 0-500k+


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

halfoz said:


> Currently there are way too many unemployed non-felons in the job market. the issue isn't whether or not hiring felons is fair, the issues is whether the concept of "felon" requires such a harsh set of common penalties: extreme difficulty in obtaining a job, a car, etc. can't own a gun. can't vote. cant associate with other felons with or without your knowledge. barred forever from french-speaking canada. prohibited from owning a cat.



in what state is a felon not allowed to own a cat?

and the whole associating with other felons is only a rule if your on parole


----------



## Cyc

^ He was being facetious.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

If you look at papers other than English speaking one then you'll have lots of luck. My SO doesn't have any arrests but all his jobs he got through the Polish newspaper. They never checked his records. Ever and he has been working consistently for the last 6 years in several jobs. If you have friend who has connections to an ethnic group, try your luck there. Spanish, Polish, any Europeans.


----------



## embers_fading

Here is a list of companies that will hire/are known to hire felons: http://www.ranker.com/list/list-of-companies-that-hire-felons/business-and-company-info

Hopefully this is of some help to you.


----------



## ektamine

halfoz said:


> barred forever from french-speaking canada.



I'm pretty sure nowadays, felons are _basically_ barred from canada what-so-ever. Hell they just turned away a middle age man from entering their country with his family, on a short vacation, because of a MARIJUANA-related MISDEMEANOR he got when he was *in his 20's*.

Why... why the fuck is punishment valued so highly in this society?


----------



## Unbreakable

ektamine said:


> I'm pretty sure nowadays, felons are _basically_ barred from canada what-so-ever. Hell they just turned away a middle age man from entering their country with his family, on a short vacation, because of a MARIJUANA-related MISDEMEANOR he got when he was *in his 20's*.
> 
> Why... why the fuck is punishment valued so highly in this society?



Yeah but they pretty much are supporting Heroin habits...but god for bid he smoked a Joint 20 years ago... Whack-Jobs.... Its easier to get into Canada than it is into Mexico


----------



## Zerrr

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I have a couple possession charges , grand theft auto , eluding , burglary , aggravated assault , dwi , disorderly conduct , shoplifting , vandalism  and probably a few more I'm forgetting.
> 
> *I'm pretty much fucked I guess as far as working goes but I get pretty high everyday
> 
> And that's enough for me   *




HAHA...great post, classic!


----------



## tollfreetroll

Obtaining property by deception (multiple counts) - counterfeit credit cards, travellers cheques
Attempting to obtain property by deception (multiple counts) - couple of places didnt cash the cheques
Making false documents (multiple counts) - several kinds of false ID
Using false documents (multiple counts) - all of the above
Posess the proceeds of crime (multiple counts) - all of the above
Resist/assault police - self explanatory
State false name to police - self explanatory
Go equipped to steal - false documentation
Theft - a wallet which provided the basis for one of the alternate identities.

My life's epic. I've never been out of work a day.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Criminal history is as follows in chronological order: One count of petty theft, one count of public intoxication, and one count of indecent exposure (yes, you heard it). 

I have been hired at every job I have sought employment at, with the exception of one. I am currently working on becoming more successful, and I am quite certain it will, in fact, happen. Also, I obviously need to take the time to get that indecent exposure charge expunged.


----------



## sonix

i dont got a criminal history but i do god a phd. Pretty High Degree


----------



## Transcendence

sonix said:


> i dont got a criminal history but i do god a phd. Pretty High Degree



Hey sonix, I don't god a phd but I'mma disagree you got a phd. Pretty High.


----------



## PendulumAM

my dad has worked for the MTA in NYC for about 15 years, and he had a felony conviction around 7 years ago for some kind of burglary or vandalism charge, Im not sure exactly what it is. he was able to keep his job because his boss liked him and made sure the higher ups didn't find out. he drives buses but actually makes a ton of money because of his seniority on the job.


----------



## muchLuv77

I hear everyone on this board. I just got charged with  2 felonies 1 for possession, And 1 for possession with intent to distribute. I am concerned about what my future has in store for me. Not only do I have to Worry about Prison I also have to worry about a career after my legal problems come to a conclusion. I just pray my Lawyer is worth the money he's getting.
Ciao


----------



## ooh.shiny

Lol, if I was ever charged over possessing a drug, I'd probably learn how to spell it. Cannibus made me lol.


----------



## Big B

Nice thread.

Yes I'm a criminal. I was sentenced to 3 years prison for possession of drugs with intent to sell. I served just over 2.5 years. 10 months of that was in maximum security. 

That is the only time I have been in trouble and I have been a good boy ever since. As for being successful, I think I'm doing ok. I work for myself and manage to pay the bills ok. I'm not a millionaire yet.


----------



## Renz Envy

If I were in these employers' shoes I would not really care so much about drug crimes. However other felonies of violence and theft I would certainly raise an eyebrow to. I think it's more of a judge of character if anything. Plenty of successful people can use/sell drugs and maintain their composure being good people and contributing to society. But we all run out of luck sometime.


----------



## junkymandan

ive been arrested and not charged had my gun taken aand kept when accuser even admitted fairy tale he made up...

and charged and found innocent but with minor charge attached (i was mugged run over and then jailed cuz they said i attacked them so i got a crim mischief for throwing a chair at em during my beating)...

neighbor had me arrested for Gta when his junk van was left on my land i was told remove it by code enf. or be fined...so i had it towed to scrapyard...no$for it just towed...i had it dropped but got disord/conduct...why? idk....3 days jail before it was over........if even arrested not charged/innocent you can be fired


----------



## junkymandan

i had my own biz for 9 years hired felons  druggies   etc...but i am not a felon and have a few reckless endangerment charges....no way to defend or win a dismissal...all they need is to say..well something could happen....not did happen or even be any wrongdoing even be legal 100pct....they say i should be going 20mph not 22mph in a rainstorm...bam  no way to say i am not guilty..they say lalala...and guilty...only law you can find that you cant beat/prove innocent....its all lets pretend game


----------



## junkymandan

politicians are criminals and leos too  but dont arrest one another...if a cop is a criminal he isnt cuz hes a cop....they can killl at will say well...i felt threatened he couldve had a gun so i shot him.....89 times....in the back....from 45 yards...from my patrol car.....and go free....a righteous kill..ok sure yes it is mmhmmmm


----------



## junkymandan

clara said:


> I like to think of it as what cannot be tested for.



politician...self employed.....bartender (most dont)...musician.....some factories even.but i found my boss and crew tokin up and was let go cuz i mouthed off then sent email about them and never heard a thing after fired....reported injury 2x and nada  just told im not respectful..and leave....any chance of a lawsuit???  btw at will hire and they said i was late but no time clock...i also made more $ than boss..no help with moving heavy stuff when i said at hire i was a pain patient w/restriction on weight...they just watched me struggle and looked mad when i asked for help (took 3 of them to do lift)


----------



## veggies

Academia


----------



## silverman

Just letting everyone know that so far every public Florida university has a background question on their application. For the first one I am answering it honestly and giving them all requested court documents as well as a personal statement explaining the convictions. This may be stupid but considering how insanely easy it is to dig up information these days, I thought It might be smart to explain my story as evidence of my ability to overcome and desire to achieve. If i don't get in then I do plan to lie on the next one. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## double ewe

veggies said:


> Academia



winner.

and like everyone else has said, most companies only test you once when you're hired.


----------



## alasdairm

it's nonsensical to think that there are careers which absolutely do test and careers which don't. some employers in some market segments test, others don't.

is drug use so important to you that you'll make a career decision around it?

alasdair


----------



## Bardeaux

Yeah, it seems more plausible to go after a job that you would love and just work your use around that instead of just looking for a career that doesn't test you. Like alasdair said, it doesn't really depend on the career but the employer. I've had a few different jobs and never had to take a drug test, but I've never been involved in any accidents or anything either.


----------



## StrawPipes

My brother did Process Plant Technology which I'm currently doing too until I finsih my chemE degree.  He made 85 k last year with overtime and turnaround shifts.  Moreover, you get paid 2x if you work holidays.  They only drug test you once (his 3 different employers and from ppl I know working in plants confirmed this) when you get hired and after that as long as you pass OSHA standards, stay safe, and don't have really obvious track marks you probably will never get tested again.  My brother actually smokes pot here and there and that stays in your system pretty long.

But like I said, the classes are easy and it's only a 2 year program.  You usually start out at 15/hr but quickly get raises and you work shift work like 4 on 4 off so you basically get overtime every other week.  He's been doing it for 5 years and right now at his new job he's making 29.75 an hour, so the bank is definately there.  I would highly recommend that, not just cause I'm doing it.  Like I said I'm focused on chemE but it's a really easy program with tons of jobs and great pay and you never get tested except the beginning.  

If you think you may be interested in it I would look into it.  There's also power plant technology and renewable resources tech, and of course nuclear power.  Hope this helped 

EDIT:  I can not guarentee that every plant in the U.S tests only once, but I know of literally 9 that don't spread out across 4 states.  I'm sure the big time nuclear plants may but if you are safe and have good reviews it's just a waste of yours and their time..


----------



## Cat-N-Da-Hat

start your own business like i did(although i'm on probation so i'm still drug tested).


----------



## llama112

Research?
Engineering?
Computer science / programming?


----------



## aanallein

Most careers don't drug test. They may say they do but they don't or they do so extremely rarely. Even cops basically have no fear of being drug tested.

All the jobs I've had that have tested the bosses have been cool enough to give employees a few days notice before a test. If you can't get a piss clean kit in said amount of time and get a clean result..


----------



## Hypnotik1

Bump.....

Wondering the same thing...The college app part?

How did it work out for you?


----------



## silverman

I ended up applying to two schools. I was honest and was accepted to both.


----------



## Cyc

Thanks very much for the update.


----------



## Greenant

Silverman thanks for the update. I came across forum because I was looking up financial aid availability for drug charges and I am inspired by your story. 

I have graduated from a uni with a bba and finished certification to teach in my state. I had been cited for a misdemeanor (possession of cannabis) a bit before starting work 4 years ago and luckily had the charge dropped. 

Fast forward to February of this year I got arrested on a faithful Tuesday for possession. This time I was already working as an educator and it was a felony I was facing. Also possession of cannabis. The arrest made local news and I was forced to resign due to the publicity. My teaching license has not been revoked yet but it pending further reviewal. I am in a dark place right now. My life has been turned upside down because of this. 

I had always toyed with the idea of attending law school. Now i think i want to more than ever, but i dont see how if they dont grant me the opportunity to prove myself. I know i have committed the biggest mistake of my life, but i am looking forward to a second chance and helping out my fellow human beings. 

Being in jail for 14 hours and realizing how they give no opportunity to this fellow jail mates to reform gave me the cringes. All most people jailed talked about was how to do it better and bigger next time. I know some of them were hard felons, but what happened to believing in people and getting them ready to survive in society. If we don't try educating them, they will end up in the same place wasting tax money and creating a burden on society. 

My only crime has been possession of an illegal herb. I swear I am the type of person I would never even hurt an ant. I have devoted my life to helping out my fellow man and now want a second chance. 

Sorry, for venting in this one thread. Nevertheless, Silverman good luck in your bright future.


----------



## Cyc

Possession of marijuana should not be an indictable offense.


----------



## maynard29607

Gosh, this sounds like all the thoughts going through my head....leading up to GED, leading up to technical college with multiple drug charges, leading up to university transfer for BS in psychology/biology, leading up to grad school for my MS in a health related field.  I found out early on that many schools look back 5 or 7 years.  I realized that some people only look back so far when I was trying to get an apartment.  Once I found out I was able to attend, I had the national/state licence/registration boards to see if my charges would affect my ability to practice.  I sent them the documentation of my charges and was cleared to start.  Many places are just concerned about crimes of a violent or sexual nature.

I wish you the best of luck at the school you chose.  With the economy the way it is, there are many non-traditional students.  Then again, I was the only person who I knew of in my graduating class that was a convicted high school drop out hahahahaaa.


----------



## Brutalinc_13

*hi*

yeah me too...


----------



## Brutalinc_13

I have a big criminal record, All mostly *assaults, assault with a weapon, breach of brobation, roberry, armed roberry,* mischeif, auto theif, one time I had a 12-guage gun pointed at a cops face and few where on me, those cops where soppose to pull there trigger but they froze, We both almost got our heads bownoff, I was ready to die that night. 
But i did see the light at the end of the tunnel, So i plead my guilt and did my time after i got out took me awile to adjust to life.
After i got out from my long criminal career i told myself to quit and it was'nt the life i wanted.
So I found a beautiful wife have 5 beautiful kids now and a whole new life witch is too beautiful. 
I been good to society for the last 5 years now between that time i've got charged with a few minor *assaults* but they all got dropped.
BUT still i've never had a job (*unsecessful there*).
Although i am in college working on business, few more weeks to go untill get my dapolma, Once i'm done i well continue working on business to a highier level. and i am on a list once i get my daploma to get me a ***Certifired Accountant*** So yeah there is hope for criminals to be secessful..
*NOTE:* 
Dont ever let red flags put you down, there is always another place that you can get hired, once you get a job keep it for longtime to build up a building block that you be known to get up there. ( I wanted to do PSW but i well get red flagged so i am doing full time business in college)

*Good Luck my fellow criminals!!*


----------



## rakeone

I do not know you in RL, but I am very proud of yourself. My story with needles is pretty much the same, it took 5 times the time to fix than to break but that's how is life...

just don't fuck it again :D
good luck !


----------



## makingachange

I was convicted of a felony, but was able to get employed. I know how it feels getting the door slammed in your face a million times. I used this website. Felonyhire.com   They specialize in arranging job sources that are felony friendly.


----------



## Transcendence

Well, this thread is fucking sad in hindsight.


----------



## Cyc

Say hello to your friends, Pell and Stafford.


----------



## Bubaleedo92

If you only have a single charge you might be able to get it expunged.

That was prob already mentioned...
I'd also like to say that the offshore industry has lots of ppl with records. If all you have is drugs (nothing violent like assault) then you should be able to go to a coastguard exm
Center and request an mmd (merchant mariner document) when u list the charges on your app they will tell u what rehab u need to attend and what hoops u need to go through to get a document. Offshore industries can allow for
Ppl with small rap sheets and no colege to find careers makeing 40 to 120k per year depending on what u do.


----------



## junglejuice

Transcendence said:


> Well, this thread is fucking sad in hindsight.



I was going to say the same thing


----------



## bubbles267

Jerry, 
When you applied to grad school did you have to answer the "conviction of a misdemeanor" question? If so, did you have to write a letter of explanation? I plan on becoming an SLP and I just recently got a ticket for a misdemeanor-petty theft. No court appearance yet, but I am worried now! I want to know what to expect. Hopefully the charges get dropped. I am trying to prepare for the worst case scenario. What should I do/expect , as far as applying to grad school. As far as the federal loans, I see you did NOT have issues with that and yours was drug related, so since mine was not drug related, than i should be okay with fin. aid right?


----------



## Jerry Atrick

I do not recall having to answer any misdemeanor questions on my grad school applications. BUT.....I have a friend who applied to a bunch of PhD programs last year and one school in North Carolina did ask him about misdemeanor convictions. Don't let that scare you, though. Most schools do not ask about misdemeanors.

With financial aid, they only have a problem with felony drug convictions that occur while you are receiving loans. Since your charge is not drug related or a felony and did not occur while you were getting loans, you'll be alright.

Now quit stealing shit, keep your nose clean, and work on your education.


----------



## cj

I have misdeminor pot convictions and have recieved federal financial aid.


----------



## Tommyboy

I was convicted of misdemeanor possession, and it had no effect of my financial aid.  I could be wrong, but I think that it either only applies to felony charges, or if you were convicted of drug sales, because they don't want to give money to someone that was making money illegally.  Again that's just what I remember from doing my research on the topic when I was going through the court process, and my personal experience with applying for federal aid after the conviction.  The initial charge was a felony sale, but it was knocked down to a misdemeanor possession.

From another thread:


psychopath said:


> "A student can regain eligibility, however, by completing a rehabilitation program that includes random drug tests."
> 
> "A student convicted for drug possession is ineligible for aid for one year for a first offense, two years for a second offense and indefinitely for three or more offenses. A student convicted of selling drugs is ineligible for two years for a first offense and indefinitely for two or more offenses."
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2006-04-16-drugs-students_x.htm
> 
> Drug cases definitely. You can get loans with felonies in most states. (if not drugs).
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if you are ineligible for federal aid, you should complete the FAFSA because you may be eligible for nonfederal aid from states and private institutions. If you regain eligibility during the award year, notify your financial aid administrator immediately."
> http://studentaid.ed.gov/PORTALSWebApp/students/english/aideligibility.jsp



I got federal loans less than a year after my conviction, but I did complete a treatment program which consisted of random drug tests.  I can't recall if I ever spoke to someone about completing the program in order for them to grant me the loans.  I was on a lot of xanax at the time so my memory was a bit foggy during that period, but since it was prescribed it didn't count as a positive.


----------



## silverman

*Inspirational stories of people who have turned thier lives around after convictions*

I'm a convicted felon/ former heroin addict who has been clean for the last five years and been trying like hell to make things work. I have a felony conviction for possession. I re-enrolled in school and found some success reentering the work place. I have made progress but recently I have faced some opposition. A job interview I had (which i thought was in the bag) turned into a fiasco after the interviewer began to ask me very personnel  and irrelevant questions about my background and kind of made me feel like a piece of shit. I am also having a tough time securing clearance by certain agencies to work in the mental health field. I have become temporarily disheartened by these experiences and would love to hear some stories that prove it is possible to turn it all around and secure a desirable career and life after fucking up.

Lets try to keep it positive


----------



## ugly

I'm in the process of recreating myself. Not by choice. I thought I would teach forever. Laid off in 2010. Ran out of unemployment benefits. After two years of researching want ads, I decided to go to the back of the line and start over in the medical field. The only placing ever REALLY hiring are medical industries 

At 53 I am attending a pharmacy tech program. The girl who sits next to me is 19. Of the other classmates, no one is near 30. I'm changing my line of work and I'm hoping that I will be successful in my career change. I like to wear my hair down because it is very thick and curly but I have to wear it up, in my case a bun. I use chopsticks from china town to hold my hair in place but they are too festive, I can't use them anymore. I have always worn at least two dozen bracelets on each wrist. Now I can't wear jewelry. I love tie dye clothes and long hippy skirts, but pharmacy technicians can't dress anything like an English teacher, and our dark color scrubs are about as ugly as clothing can get.... so I'm eating the harsh and still moving towards my pharma tech certificate, regardless of my worries. My classmates labelled me _the older lady,_ and I feel present grief at having lost my teaching career. I have to earn money, I can't get hired at McDonalds even, so I have a lot resting on my performance in the pharma tech program and internship.

It took a lot for me to decide I had to make a change. It has taken me a lot to get used to taking a class with very young adults. They are not in the predicament I am in so they aren't very serious and think I'm over the top serious. It's been hard to change my whole look because I don't feel like me in a Pharm tech outfit. I had to go to my doctor and get shots for every damn thing because I have no shot records anymore. I've had to give up weed for weeks because they drug test. 

I haven't had charges against me. I haven't had anything to do with law except for our bankruptcy lawyers. I may not be turning it around on the same scale as a BLer who was once incarcerated and is now a popular business exec.

Nonetheless, I'm in the process trying to be successful again.


----------



## Zerix

ugly said:


> I'm in the process of recreating myself. Not by choice. I thought I would teach forever. Laid off in 2010. Ran out of unemployment benefits. After two years of researching want ads, I decided to go to the back of the line and start over in the medical field. The only placing ever REALLY hiring are medical industries
> 
> At 53 I am attending a pharmacy tech program. The girl who sits next to me is 19. Of the other classmates, no one is near 30. I'm changing my line of work and I'm hoping that I will be successful in my career change. I like to wear my hair down because it is very thick and curly but I have to wear it up, in my case a bun. I use chopsticks from china town to hold my hair in place but they are too festive, I can't use them anymore. I have always worn at least two dozen bracelets on each wrist. Now I can't wear jewelry. I love tie dye clothes and long hippy skirts, but pharmacy technicians can't dress anything like an English teacher, and our dark color scrubs are about as ugly as clothing can get.... so I'm eating the harsh and still moving towards my pharma tech certificate, regardless of my worries. My classmates labelled me _the older lady,_ and I feel present grief at having lost my teaching career. I have to earn money, I can't get hired at McDonalds even, so I have a lot resting on my performance in the pharma tech program and internship.
> 
> It took a lot for me to decide I had to make a change. It has taken me a lot to get used to taking a class with very young adults. They are not in the predicament I am in so they aren't very serious and think I'm over the top serious. It's been hard to change my whole look because I don't feel like me in a Pharm tech outfit. I had to go to my doctor and get shots for every damn thing because I have no shot records anymore. I've had to give up weed for weeks because they drug test.
> 
> I haven't had charges against me. I haven't had anything to do with law except for our bankruptcy lawyers. I may not be turning it around on the same scale as a BLer who was once incarcerated and is now a popular business exec.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm in the process trying to be successful again.



Wow, heyyy, we're in the same boat. I just enrolled in a Pharmacy Tech program starting in October as well! I actually was just about to make a thread on it but nvm... I chose it because it's something I've been thinking about for a long while, but being all messed up on drugs (just got clean) I never went through with it. So they drug test you even during schooling?! Or only when you start internship and/or job? I've been thinking about the negatives of it too, but honestly my ass hasn't been working or doing ANYTHING for way too long, I've been fucking up hard in community college as well, so I kinda have no choice either, I need to get a salary going asap... How's the program going for you right now? Besides the whole crowd thing... don't worry about them youngsters! You're doing something productive and important and that's all that matters, and if I'm not mistaken the program isn't even that long  I hope they allow us to wear a little bit of jewelry at least yikes!! No way I'm taking off my earring!


----------



## silverman

Reinventing yourself is never easy. There are a lot of obstacles to overcome regardless of the situation. I just tell myself that it is possible and the only difference between those that make and those that don't is commitment and perseverance.


----------



## Hypnotik1

This thread might help

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/458667-Do-you-have-a-criminal-history-Are-you-successful


----------



## ugly

Zerix said:


> Wow, heyyy, we're in the same boat. I just enrolled in a Pharmacy Tech program starting in October as well! I actually was just about to make a thread on it but nvm... I chose it because it's something I've been thinking about for a long while, but being all messed up on drugs (just got clean) I never went through with it. So they drug test you even during schooling?! Or only when you start internship and/or job? I've been thinking about the negatives of it too, but honestly my ass hasn't been working or doing ANYTHING for way too long, I've been fucking up hard in community college as well, so I kinda have no choice either, I need to get a salary going asap... How's the program going for you right now? Besides the whole crowd thing... don't worry about them youngsters! You're doing something productive and important and that's all that matters, and if I'm not mistaken the program isn't even that long  I hope they allow us to wear a little bit of jewelry at least yikes!! No way I'm taking off my earring!



Zerix, you are still a green lighter after 2 years? WOW. You are very quiet... I feel a bit special that you wrote to me!

They drug test you because they don't want anybody who takes drugs in the pharmacy. I had that figured out... just common sense. I quit everything, my Klonopin for RLS, my antidepressants, everything.

Sure enough, tons of students failed their drug test because they came up positive for benzos. They are having to prove they have scripts. One person did NOT have a benzo script and was immediately dropped from the program, no money back and no getting back in.

I made sure. I bought three five panel tests and I tested clean at home before the random ever showed up. I went to the drug test knowing full well I was in the clear, even though I am a drug user. I use my head, you know? My instincts were totally keyed into the drug test. I knew they would test for benzos. I just knew it. 

Several people have a medical cannabis license so they went in and tested positive for THC which is on the DEA schedule just like heroin, so no pharmacy wants people who are not in compliance with the DEA. Many of the prescriptions we deal with are on the DEA schedule at some level and have to be handled carefully. 

People also had to pass a background check, and many didn't pass. Even a speeding ticket from 5 months ago which was paid put one young lady on a 30 day hold. She can't resubmit her request to intern until the 30 days are up.

I don't have record of any kind. I had no drugs in my system of any kind. I got all my vaccinations redone because I have no shot records from when I was a child. I got my TB tests done right away also. Everything that the instructor said we needed to have or do, I had it, or I got it done. 

I start interning at a pharmacy four miles from my house on Monday. I'll be in the pharmacy M,W,F mornings and I'll be in Pharm Tech classroom T and Thr afternoons.

I love it. Drugs are so fascinating. I am learning about drugs from class on BL, and I am learning about drugs from BL in class. It is a TON of work, memorization, math (which is extremely challenging for me), and studying had to become mandatory for you. To memorize the drugs, the drug classes and generic names, takes millions of hours. We had a pop quiz on what we are suppose to know by heart, 45 drugs, today. I only missed drug classes. (I have particular trouble remember what's a beta blocker because I don't know what a beta is, or why it needs to be blocked. I asked the teacher, she said she didn't know, which basically means "google it, dumbass.")

Get off whatever you are on right now, and don't mention to ANYONE that you have any kind of experience with drugs. Be ready to learn drug names until you are blue in the face. Don't go to class late. You won't get a very good internship, possibly NO internship, if the instructor thinks you aren't punctual. 

I did not question the rules of the program. I went along with everything and like I said, made sure I tested clean at home before the random ever showed up. I will have this five day a week schedule from now until the end of November. With NO money coming in yet, and no promise of money coming in. 

I'm making every effort to cover my ass. I sit in the front, I make eye contact with the teacher, I take notes even though we are never told to take notes. I know from being a teacher what teachers like to see in a student. I am using every opportunity I have to make myself the ideal candidate for hire. I have to pass the state exam at the end of November and THAT is my main concern at the moment. I won't get my license from the state to actually get hired until I pass that test. 

Let me know, inbox me, whatever. I'd love to compare programs, internships, and whatnot, if you feel like it.


----------



## pimmp69

Cannot have felony drug charges or any distribution sellin etc charges


----------



## shimazu

if anything they might just make you have a co-signer

I dont think misdemeanors affect it though


----------



## gearfiend

the best way i can think of is to do something like software development/computer programming/IT stuff, and simply work for a company like google or any number of other websites. you can make a decent living off of it, work from home, and never get tested.


----------



## Jumpoff

ugly said:


> It took a lot for me to decide I had to make a change. It has taken me a lot to get used to taking a class with very young adults. They are not in the predicament I am in so they aren't very serious and think I'm over the top serious.



Not to minimize your post but I just wanted to point out this minor part. I've been in various classes/apprenticeships where I've had older people in the classes with me and I never looked at this from their POV. Usually they were more serious and maybe this is the exact reason why. The stress a person must face knowing that their livelihood is on the line is never something I ever considered. You've definitely taught me something, so don't fret, you're still a teacher in my book. Thanks.


----------



## Jumpoff

Also, to OP & ugly, I wish you each the best of luck. I don't have firsthand knowledge to contribute but IMO, you're both on the right track.


----------



## slimvictor

Ugly, it sounds like it may be a difficult experience for you, but you will become stronger because of it. 
OP, I appreciated your story as well.  Your story may inspire people to get their lives together. 

When I was a boy, I had a friend whose father was a judge.  Turns out that before that, he had been in prison for years, earned his GED in prison, got out and went to university at age 40 or something, then grad school to become a lawyer.  After a decade or so being a lawyer, he became a judge.


----------



## AminoAcid

This isn't me, but an acquaintance. He was at an infamous nightclub in Melbourne Australia and he got busted by an undercover policeman with ~5g of speed (powdered meth) and ~100 ecstacy pills. He didn't get any jail time but got a conviction on his record because it was pretty obvious he was selling the drugs. 

Since then (this was about 4 years ago) he has created a very successful clothes & accessories business. He realized that it would be too hard to get a job at say a big firm, because with such intense competitiveness for places, a conviction can easily strike you out, so he took matters into his own hands. Basically he imports ridiculously cheap wallets, phone covers, bras, underwear, etc from Asia and sells them at hugely marked up costs online. 

Of course to do this though you have to start with at least a bit of capital.

Take life back by the reins man, throttle it back into submission and normality. The great blessing is that often people have have gone through shit  end up much happier when recovered than your average person, because they know what they're missing and appreciate life more. 

Hope that's sort of somewhat inspiring lol. Basically my main point is that you can still do great things, you've just gotta be creative and have the energy. Many famous/rich people have had run-ins with the law and come back to make it big (Bill Gates for one).


----------



## hthr007

When I worked in retail the managers were salaried at like 50k-60k. It may have been because she was in the company forever but that's wha she was salaried at. 

Generally speaking they don't drug test for retail. At least not from my experience.


----------



## Gannicus

Toast to the Spirits said:


> What type of careers are available that do not drug test? I'm a college student right now with great grades, so I can pretty much go into whatever field I want.  I'm not really interested in any career, but I know I want to earn a nice about of money, no less than $50,000 a year.  I love drugs and would not give them up for a job, unless I was earning $80,000+ a year, and I would only do that for a few years to save up and get ahead.  I'm definitely not addicted to anything and can easily refrain from drugs for any amount of time, but I find that using them responsibly really enhances my quality of life and I would not give up that part of my life for a career.  Passing a drug test to get a job is no problem.  So what types of careers do you guys know of that do not drug test regularly? Your answers will greatly help by providing direction.  I need to know what kinds of careers to investigate.  Thanks.



Stripping.


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

Lots of technical jobs (computers, software, engineering, ect) don't test, or at least not often. 

Things to look out for: if the company does a lot of federally funded work they may have federal testing requirements. I am currently working in the office of a construction company and they do test... Quite often.

Also operating heavy machinery (including a company car), that's a liability.


----------



## Jean-Paul

*warrant/freaking out*

so. i was recently hired by a fast food/bar place and my warrant wasn't an issue. i couldn't deal with all the fucking people, though. i quit during training because i knew i was too crazy to handle it.
i now have an interview for a higher paying switchboard operator job soon, and i started freaking out about the warrant. what if only super shitty jobs don't care about warrants? then i read online that warrants don't show up, only actual convictions?

anyone get a job with a warrant?

(it's for a misdemeanor and i know i have to take care of it, but that's an issue for another time.)


----------



## Thou

I think you're fine until they catch you.

I have warrants in states I'll never go to again. Is this for the same state?

Dangerously close to legal discussion though and this may be closed.


----------



## Jean-Paul

it's in the same state, but different city.

the thing is i was already hired with it. i'm now just freaking out because the job is more important to me, as its less with the public and also higher paying. something i could actually do.

so in my defense mods, i am not asking for any legal advise about the warrant. i'm asking about jobs procured with them.

i mean, it's not as if i'm going into child care or a REALLY good job here. it's just above what i was doing before.


----------



## Roger&Me

AFAIK only convictions are public record, I'm no lawyer though. But speaking of lawyers, when you get that job and get a paycheck or two in (or sooner if you already have enough money), you need to contact a lawyer and have them take care of that warrant business for you. Seriously, all it takes is one traffic stop to go to jail, which will probably get you fired when you can't show up for work because you're sitting in county playing dominoes with a dude named Shurwayne.


----------



## Jean-Paul

yeah, i figured i could finally take care of it with the income too. indeed, indeed. luckily i don't drive, so that takes away that one possibility that seems to get a lot of people.


----------



## BlueHues

^^LMAO....Shurwayne's domino skills can't be fucked with!!


----------



## T. Calderone

It's a good thing you don't drive. That's how they get you is pulling you over and they run a check.

My brother in law just got stopped last week. My sister and him have been divorced a couple years but the tags were in both their names.
The cop wanted to make sure it wasn't her driving. She moved to Miami and takes the bus when she needs to go someplace.


To answer your question, employers ask if you have ever been convicted of a felony. So if you havn't the answer would be no.


----------



## Mariposa

Pretty much what T.Calderone said.  Employers generally ask whether you have been convicted of a felony.  In an employment-type situation, I would likely ask for more information than that as I wouldn't want a valuable employee to have to miss work for being pulled in over a broken taillight and then a bench warrant found.  I would want that cleared up before I hired the person.

I don't have any warrants, so no personal advice - you already know you need to take care of it, and as long as you didn't lie on the job application, no reason to freak out.  Best to you in your new job.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

T. Calderone said:


> To answer your question, employers ask if you have ever been convicted of a felony. So if you havn't the answer would be no.



Actually, it depends on the employer. Some places ask about misdemeanors. I may have even seen one that asked about warrants.

In most cases like this, honesty is usually the best policy. But only answer the specific question(s) they ask. Don't volunteer the information if they don't ask for it.


----------



## opium

i got my current job with multiple court dates, i know its different than a warrant, but you think itd show up. Mine were also misdemeanors  

i filled out paperwork with my SS and they never said anything.


----------



## D's

hey man.. i have a warrant to, i cant stop thinking about it either. if i get pulled over *knock on wood, they tow my car and i go to jail, then im fucked.
i've even changed my name tag one night walking out to my car because there was a cop sitting in the parking lot.

i know most places do background checks, like good paying jobs. other places might do it, but i think you have to agree? or sign something saying that they can do a background check on you.


----------



## opium

if you refuse to sign for a background check that would set off enough signals as it is ^


----------



## T. Calderone

You're right Jerry because I just applied online for a job in Miami that asked about felony convictions and misdemeanors. Then it asked you to explain the charges as to what they were, when and status of. Yeah, so I guess I won't be hearing from them.


----------



## opium

that sucks t im sorry


----------



## Foreigner

If you're employed legally, couldn't the cops just run your social security number and find out where you're employed? If you were in a different state it wouldn't matter but because you're in the same state as the warrant the cops could use your employment to find you.

I don't know how it works where you are though. Where I am, they do this.


----------



## cj

Foreigner said:


> If you're employed legally, couldn't the cops just run your social security number and find out where you're employed? If you were in a different state it wouldn't matter but because you're in the same state as the warrant the cops could use your employment to find you.
> 
> I don't know how it works where you are though. Where I am, they do this.



They could but its rare. Generally its an equation of resources if they really want you they WILL find you but usually thy are content to chill and let you come to them through normal police contact


----------



## Cyc

bysd said:


> Is drug testing in the workplace an american thing? I've never come across it here in the UK...



Yes. Well, it's a United States thing because I'm in Canada and this sort of practice is unheard of. What people do on their own time is their business, and certainly none of your employer's. Even the thought of such a thing is absurd. It must be a by-product of their silly war on drugs.


----------



## mikeman189

yes


----------



## oxie

mikeman189 said:


> There is at least one business in every field that drug tests. Most medium-high level managers are not drug tested. You are usually once drug tested initially, but there are some that give randoms. Construction, restaurant, and certain finance jobs are the fields I'm familiar with that do not drug test very often.


Actually a number of trades randomly test for drugs. Im a 399 guy and get tested every so often.


----------



## SringoSrip

Cyc said:


> Yes. Well, it's a United States thing because I'm in Canada and this sort of practice is unheard of. What people do on their own time is their business, and certainly none of your employer's. Even the thought of such a thing is absurd. It must be a by-product of their silly war on drugs.



I literally created a bluelight account (after 6-7 years or pure lurkin) just to +1 this comment... nailed it.


----------



## Journeon

Be self-employed...but that may be easier said than done. Or work for a small business....If you have/ develop marketable skills it won't be an issue. The universe provides!


----------



## pete+carl

lots of engineering jobs drug test
oil and gas, nuclear and rail industries all frequently drug test
to be honest i would put job satisfaction higher on the list than ability to take drugs


----------



## Selfmeditaker

D's said:


> hey man.. i have a warrant to, i cant stop thinking about it either. if i get pulled over *knock on wood, they tow my car and i go to jail, then im fucked.
> i've even changed my name tag one night walking out to my car because there was a cop sitting in the parking lot.
> 
> i know most places do background checks, like good paying jobs. other places might do it, but i think you have to agree? or sign something saying that they can do a background check on you.



A question for you as well as Thou: How do you guys have/get an I.D? Im pretty sure if you have any warrant they suspend your license so once that one in your wallet expires, what do you do? Employers always need a copy of it and I doubt they would take an expired one am I right? I know you can go to your local SOS and get a government issued state I.D card but then wouldnt they see that your old license is suspended, get suspicious, do a check or something and get the police involved? Im just curious as I have a sibling who has a warrant and their license just recently expired so they cant even get a drink at the bar etc etc..


----------



## cj

Selfmeditaker said:


> A question for you as well as Thou: How do you guys have/get an I.D? Im pretty sure if you have any warrant they suspend your license so once that one in your wallet expires, what do you do? Employers always need a copy of it and I doubt they would take an expired one am I right? I know you can go to your local SOS and get a government issued state I.D card but then wouldnt they see that your old license is suspended, get suspicious, do a check or something and get the police involved? Im just curious as I have a sibling who has a warrant and their license just recently expired so they cant even get a drink at the bar etc etc..



Yeah that is a major problem. My buddy got arrested at the DMV for a warrant while trying to renew his license


----------



## Association

Cyc said:


> Yes. Well, it's a United States thing because I'm in Canada and this sort of practice is unheard of. What people do on their own time is their business, and certainly none of your employer's. Even the thought of such a thing is absurd. It must be a by-product of their silly war on drugs.



Well, it's not exclusive for USA. Here in Sweden we have many jobs that the employed get tested, but it's at the employers discretion. Sweden basically adopted Americas War on drugs, in Scandinavia Sweden is known to be USA:s little brother or as I prefer bitch.


----------



## Donaghlor

*Life without drug screens*

Hey Jerry,

For me drug tests were common in all the jobs I worked in highschool, college, and even a little after I began my career... 

That was 12 years ago and have never had one since...

Moral of the story... 

Sadly if you don't have the education, job, and social economic status... You will get drug tested!


----------



## Lysis

^ I dunno about education meaning no tests. I've only had 1 employer not drug test but this place is so fucked up and scatter brained they have no idea how to run an IT department. 

You can't have some drug addict nodding off on your systems that cost you thousands of dollars every minute it's down. Most IT gigs drug test including ones that require a degree.


----------



## Ody

Do minimum wage jobs all urine test? Or is swab testing catching on?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ody said:


> Do minimum wage jobs all urine test?



No.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

*Getting a job with a felony.*

Im having a hard time finding a job, i recently got a felony for possesion of heroin..any tips? or is it even possible?


----------



## HCandKROD

Bro, I got a felony in 1983 for cocaine and it has haunted me every since. I don't mean to sound dismal but it sticks. I have looked into an expungement. The cost of having it done in North Carolina is about $15,000 and thats not a guarantee for a pardon. The rules vary by state but the minimum waiting time is 7 years before you can even apply. Yeah, it sucks. My advice to you is don't lie on a job application that will get you fucked quick down the road. Another bad thing is rental applications. I have to find people who don't do background checks. That means I can't live exactly where I want to all the time. Time helps a little. I can explain that it was 30 years ago and most people understand. The news ain't all good but you'll make it. I'm 49 and have done ok. Don't get another one. Good luck to you sir.

Oh, and remember your prints are national now. Idk if they took DNA from you or not. I'm just sayin'


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

so just stay away from big businesses, and stick to mom and pop places and hope they dont check my bg...fuck


----------



## ebola?

Mm....statistically, your chances are definitely better if you lie about your felony conviction, as the rate of rejection due to such is quite high but most employers won't follow through with the background check properly.

ebola


----------



## will430

Jesus what a ridiculous world. I don't recommend lieing about it on any application or anything. I got a petit theft charge for stealing a book 7 years ago and i forgot about it on the application to a temp agency. They called me 3 weeks into the job and fired me for not being truthful on my application. It's seriously bad. Keep in mind this was a misdemeanor and i was a first time offender with the adjudication of guilt withheld. So no conviction. I never had any other charges after this. And i even joined the army after the theft charge and got out four years later with a honorable discharge. 

In spite of all of that.... My theft charge is without conviction but still shows up to employeers. I am still haunted by it to this day and it's really sad. 

I seriously wish you the best of luck since i complain about a weak ass misdemeanor charge. Like my friend with 2 felony's tells me.  He can work restaurants or construction. And he is in school to be a chef now. Gah, what options right?


----------



## ebola?

I wouldn't necessarily lie about a misdemeanor.

ebola


----------



## HCandKROD

ebola? said:


> Mm....statistically, your chances are definitely better if you lie about your felony conviction, as the rate of rejection due to such is quite high but most employers won't follow through with the background check properly.
> 
> ebola



Seriously not good advice. I lost a job after 6 years there because they ran a background check when they switched insurance companies. Yes, insurance. I've had a couple friends got sacked this way also. Plenty of people will hire you if you tell the truth and you don't hafta have a lie hanging over you. That's no way to live.


----------



## aussie101

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Im having a hard time finding a job, i recently got a felony for possesion of heroin..any tips? or is it even possible?


If you have trouble, move to Australia and/or marry an Aussie girl to gain citizenship. I have never had a problem :D


----------



## kaywholed

The smart move is to get educated (Learn about the law, accounting and management) and start a business, and hire other ex-cons in your place.

What are your skills?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

My skills are doing drugs 
.. 
I'd like to make documentaries..


----------



## T. Calderone

I knew this guy with serious felonies, ie. Grand Theft, Dealing in Stolen Goods, Assault & Battery. He is getting public assistance. They were trying to get him off benefits and he went to the job center where they were helping him get interviews. Whether or not a company would hire him or not is unknown, as he just doesn't want to work and never went to the interviews. You're in the states, right? You could try to get on food stamps and they will set you up with a caseworker. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm on food stamps... But if they find out about the drug charge they will take them away


----------



## LilbabiC

kaywholed said:


> The smart move is to get educated (Learn about the law, accounting and management) and start a business, and hire other ex-cons in your place.
> 
> What are your skills?



^ Exactly this.  I have criminal record and when I was released I found a job right away through an employment agency.  The company I worked for hired me after 3 months.  The job didn't pay much.  So, I went back to school and now I have my own business.


----------



## HCandKROD

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I'm on food stamps... But if they find out about the drug charge they will take them away



No, if you wanted the help you might qualify for assistance.If they took food stamps away from convicted felons a lot of people would go hungry.


----------



## kaywholed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I'd like to make documentaries..


Write a plan for that.  Document your struggle, connect with other people (there are lots) who suffer from the same lack of any support post incarceration where the only option is recidivism. 

let me know when you need a cinematographer.


----------



## HCandKROD

You could make a documentary about the judicial system and how non violent felons are treated the same as violent felons. Think of something relevant in your life. Hell, do it now when you are young. If you wait till you are my age all you'll have is a tired jaw and a warm barstool.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

that would actually make a pretty good doc.


----------



## T. Calderone

Many do background checks. I can't get a job as an unarmed security guard or daycare worker here in Florida, because of my mental health (baker act) history. At least the schools were honest and told me not to waste my money on certification classes. For jobs not needing a state license, it might be easier to slip through. Then again, I applied for a job at Domino's pizza and they do background checks. The drug test I can handle but I have one charge for contempt of court last October but the judge dismissed it. Does that show as a felony, even if it was dropped?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yes it does. But legally they can't hold it against you. Lol makes no sense


----------



## Mitchburn0

*DT free Career,  or life.*



muvolution said:


> You should become a doctor or a lawyer and make a shitload of money. Think 120K+/ year.
> it really depends what you are good at. Do you have a knack for finance and business? Human services? Physics, math and science? Art and design? Give us something to work with.
> 
> I can think of a wide range of jobs.
> Math Analyst 70k+
> IT Consultant 40-80k
> University Professor 50k+
> Architectural/ Engineering Drafter 50k+
> Artist 0-500k+



I'm interested in the behavior of the mind. What makes what tick, and why, how and when. it could be human or animal. 
and I'm good with people. I'll be fine with 37k+ ill go with what ever college, kinda in a crunch. SB, Indiana.


----------



## StrutterGear

Generally anything related to construction/architecture will drug test frequently.


----------



## ebola?

lysis said:
			
		

> I dunno about education meaning no tests. I've only had 1 employer not drug test but this place is so fucked up and scatter brained they have no idea how to run an IT department.
> 
> You can't have some drug addict nodding off on your systems that cost you thousands of dollars every minute it's down. Most IT gigs drug test including ones that require a degree.



This tends not to be true of Bay Area tech firms... 

ebola


----------



## tkarr

Yeah I'm so glad we don't have this insane practice in Canada.  Here workplace drug testing is only allowed for safety sensitive jobs, like truck drivers, people working around heavy equipment etc. mostly industrial jobs.  And in other cases it would only be allowed if the employer has reasonable cause to suspect that a person is using drugs and it is affecting their job performance.  But then, if a person tests positive, it must be treated as a health issue, in fact employers are obligated to contribute to costs of helping an employee go to rehab, something like that.  It's not grounds for firing unless the employee refuses to seek treatment or continues to have problems in spite of it and cannot perform their job.

I've read some newspaper articles about up in the oil sands in Alberta a lot of the companies have been pushing hard to institute tough drug testing policies (there is lots of drug use up in places like Fort McMurray) and there have been many challenges in court and they consistently rule against frequent drug testing in the absence of cause or suspicion of use affecting performance.


----------



## XTC_fiend

I really might move to Canada. From what ive heard the police wont arrest you if you have a personal amount of weed and jobs allow you your privacy unlike american employers.


----------



## tu_madre

Fun fact: Most doctors are CONTRACTED workers at hospitals (like hairdressers who rent a booth at a beauty salon), so they are hardly EVER drug tested! My friend's Dad was a heroin-addicted surgeon for years!


----------



## miscbrahh

XTC_fiend said:


> I really might move to Canada. From what ive heard the police wont arrest you if you have a personal amount of weed and jobs allow you your privacy unlike american employers.



what weed laws? lol

never met anyone who's been drug tested at work. i didn't even know this existed until i started lurking BL. nobody cares what you do in your spare time, as long as your work performance isn't affected.


----------



## Leggz

I do home health care, but my situation is a little different, I was chosen by my patients son and daughter in law to care for her, but I don't think they drug test. I didn't get tested anyway.  I really only took this job because I needed one really badly.I wasnt  entirely sure that I could handle this job to be honest. Thought I would have issues with wipin a grown persons behind. But in the year i been caring for her i've not gotten sick one time, n only gagged 2 or 3 times. Way better stats than i thought id have. But in the year that I have been taking care of her I have learned moreabout Alzheimer's Parkinson's  and wound care than i ever thought possible. And now im thinkin i wanna get my l.v.n. lisence (step below r.n.) n become a wound care specialist. I love helpin people so any kind of nursing is pretty much right up my alley, but wound care or phlebotomy will probably b what i end up doing.


----------



## Toucan

Almost none in the UK - move over here!


----------



## bingey

Same in the Netherlands even the military doesn't they just ask you if you have ever used drugs


----------



## Sin-thetic

Unheard of in Toronto area Canada outside possibly in some gov't jobs. Employers here recognize that if they drug test they end up losing 25% of their employees. This being said, in ANY job if you're caught high at work you can reliably bet that you're going to get fired (and prosecuted if you could pose a threat to others i.e. machinery)


----------



## llama112

XTC_fiend said:


> I really might move to Canada. From what ive heard the police wont arrest you if you have a personal amount of weed and jobs allow you your privacy unlike american employers.



It depends on the cop.  Weed is still illegal in Canada.  Some cops will let you go if it's just a little bit, others won't.  It's the same as it is anywhere.  Some areas in Canada are more lenient while some aren't.  Similar to the US and any other country where weed is illegal.  Some cops don't care, some do.

But yeah, no drug testing in Canada, never even thought of that really, unless you're in a really intense position.  But for most jobs, no drug testing.  I didn't even know drug testing was a thing until I read about it online.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

llama112 said:


> It depends on the cop.  Weed is still illegal in Canada.  Some cops will let you go if it's just a little bit, others won't.  It's the same as it is anywhere.  Some areas in Canada are more lenient while some aren't.  Similar to the US and any other country where weed is illegal.  Some cops don't care, some do.
> 
> But yeah, no drug testing in Canada, never even thought of that really, unless you're in a really intense position.  But for most jobs, no drug testing.  I didn't even know drug testing was a thing until I read about it online.



Yep, only heard of drug testing for jobs where you put the life of others on the line (airplane pilot for exemple), cops (but who cares about that).

And weed is decriminalized up to 30g since around 2003. Meaning that if they catch you with 30g or less(not split into smaller baggies, then you'll get an intent to sell thing, doesn't mean the judge won't disregard everything if you never had problems with the law before). But by then cops will harass you (do surveillance of your activities out of boredom to try to catch a bigger fish for example). Then they will confiscate the ounce or not, I hear it really varies on the cop at THIS point.

My friends in the south, please escape your open air concentration camp and move here, it's difficult if it's not work related but I'd do everything to do it if there wasn't too many people I cared for at the point of origin.


----------



## acidhermione

A lot of it is down to individual company policy though many smaller firms are also subject to random drugs testing. Apply to wherever attracts you and then look into their drug testing policy. I'm sure there is a way for you to work your way up and avoid these sort of things. 

Best of luck man, I will be in the same situation in a few years.


----------



## Kayla Mariie

Ohh My Gosh. Hey Im 17 and i have an aggrivated robbery charge. I cant find a job for shit but i have had job offers i just couldnt see my self doing things like that. Fast food restraunts will hire you, retail shops dont do background checks and most little store dont do back grounds. I mean just explain to them about it and most will understand you had a ruff patch in life. Good Luck to you!


----------



## treezy z

i can't get a job and i got my shit sealed, it's misdemenors and 5 years old. does anyone know if a civil infraction shows up on a backround check?


----------



## treezy z

i got a civil infraction for shoplifting like 4 months ago.


----------



## D's

drinks,have u tried working out of state? my buddy has several felonies on his record in AL and now he works for UPS in Georgia. most places will run a state background check. while others want to check to make sure ur not a sex offender or have any theft charges on ur record.

i know one thing, get off the boi,and work in a recovery/rehab center. EVEN if u need 2 volunteer, later u can throw that shit down on the app,and if they ask u about it tell em that u used the felony to grow on,and helped multiple people out getting off their own DOC's.(ive seen this shit happen,and now buddy is clean,and now a drug and alcohol rehabilitation counselor).


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Idk, I'm with the, don't even put it down. You just need to work at places that aren't cooperations--small shops, restaurants. Come in looking professional, write neatly, have a good interview-- they shouldn't doubt you.


----------



## username13

Baker or fisherman if you are close to water


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^lol


+1 restaurants


even though they suck they kinda cool, brah


----------



## miscbrahh

any restaurant job (back of house sucks. go work as a busser / waiter instead) 
labour

pretty much all that comes to mind. or just start your own business. or learn how to day trade


----------



## dankplantgrower

Plaster every single employment agency in your town with your application. Ive worked for at least 15 different agencies, only 2 ever brought up my background. Most either dont check, or dont care about recent DUIs apparently.

Also I see these people telling you not to lie. I must strongly voice my opinion in opposition. Filling in that part is going to make you look like a drug using criminal to prospective employers. Sure you hear a story every now and then like "the manager saw past my criminal history and gave me a chance," but one glance at that section and youre probably going to get skipped over for someone else. Theyre gonna see it if they end up background checking anyway, but you might not even get that far when they see you write "criminal heroin possession" in there. I dont like advocating about deception, but leaving that field blank is one piece of deception that has allowed me to afford rent and pay my kids child support over the years.

You wont get a job at Wal Mart or anything but there are tons of places that dont background check. Leave the criminal history blank. Good luck, and dont spend all your money on dope when you get your paycheck!


----------



## T. Calderone

I know what you mean. When the applications ask if you have ever been arrested, they want an explanation if you answer yes.
Those places I answered honestly, I have never heard from. I hate lying but damn I need to get back to work.


----------



## D's

u can get hired onto construction contractors easy if you have a valid ID. regardless if you have a felony.


----------



## Joeof1

Men's Warehouse does not do background checks. If you know anything about suits or fine clothing I would recommend applying.


----------



## F1n1shed

Sorry to derail a little. But you guys recommending restaurants. I keep looking online craigslist and every restaurant job wants an experienced server / busser etc.  Every fucking job wants prior experience, it is driving me nutts. I would be great for the job, but how do i get prior experience for the job. How does a waiter first start out, fucking craigslist man...


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

^ But they also want HARD-workers. Flexible. Moldable. FAST-LEARNERS. Respectful. Patient. 

These are all words that you'll need to use when you don't have experience. 
You WANT this.. no you NEED this and am willing to do anything to be "apart of the team." (everyone loves teammates).


----------



## Nately's Whore

I'd echo getting into your own business.

Even if it's something small like finding things on craigslist and reselling them on ebay. Something to start up enough initial capital to do something more substantial.

The only problem with that is that you'd need some initial startup capital to get into that, which is where I'd suggest anything under the books. 

We have a multitude of illegal immigrants working with seemingly no trouble at all and though the work might be hard and arduous at first, just remember that it is by no means permanent. After you have some savings then you can branch out. This is what I'm trying to do myself. From here you'll have a lot of interesting options, here are just a few that sounded interesting to me:

Move to a marijuana friendly state like Washington or Colorado and get into some of the bustling cannabis industry.

Learn how to cultivate various mushroom species and isolate spores and cultures and sell them online, or cultivate legal species and sell them at the local farmers market.

Invest in bitcoin trading or mining which seems to have the possibility of having a serious edge over keeping fiat currency.

Start trading in gold and silver when you've accumulated enough capital.

Are you into art? Steady hands? Start drawing your ass off and get yourself a tattoo and/or piercing apprenticeship.

Make it your no. one priority to find a way to survive outside the system.

On a side note, I cannot fucking BELIEVE that possession of heroin for personal use can be considered a felony. Good luck brother.


----------



## F1n1shed

Pretty_Diamonds said:


> ^ But they also want HARD-workers. Flexible. Moldable. FAST-LEARNERS. Respectful. Patient.
> 
> These are all words that you'll need to use when you don't have experience.
> You WANT this.. no you NEED this and am willing to do anything to be "apart of the team." (everyone loves teammates).


Mmm pretty good advice. So basically i force my way into these cunts, tell them everything they want here. Make me sound like i am the greatest there is, even though i don't have experience.  Sounds good


----------



## Nately's Whore

^That's how I've always done it. Play the game.

When in doubt just fall back on the wonderful engine of 'protective rationalization' (IE: fake it.)


----------



## T. Calderone

F1n1shed said:


> Sorry to derail a little. But you guys recommending restaurants. I keep looking online craigslist and every restaurant job wants an experienced server / busser etc.  Every fucking job wants prior experience, it is driving me nutts. I would be great for the job, but how do i get prior experience for the job. How does a waiter first start out, fucking craigslist man...



I keep seeing the same jobs over and over on stupid craigslist. Same thing, for restaurant work they want you to have experience except maybe for bussing tables or dishwasher. Most jobs here, especially call centers or telemarketing they want you to be bilingual (it's south Florida) Or simple cashier at a gas station expected 3 letters of recommendation along with your resume for minimum wage.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

T. Calderone said:


> I keep seeing the same jobs over and over on stupid craigslist. Same thing, for restaurant work they want you to have experience except maybe for bussing tables or dishwasher. Most jobs here, especially call centers or telemarketing they want you to be bilingual (it's south Florida) Or simple cashier at a gas station expected 3 letters of recommendation along with your resume for minimum wage.



What's wrong with bussing tables or dishwashing? I've done both while waiting for bigger and better things to come along. Depending on the restaurant, the busboys also get a percentage of each server's tips, which do add up. Also, I assure you that if you show up on time and do a good job every shift, the management will see that and you can often be "promoted" to server. My brother and I have both started as bussers and ended up serving. In fact, I know for sure that some corporate-owned restaurants make new employees work as bussers or hosts for a brief period before they allow them to serve.


----------



## Magickduck

I hear if you move states they won't find it on the background check..


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Magickduck said:


> I hear if you move states they won't find it on the background check..



I would make sure to check the laws before doing such a thing. IIRC there are certain rules and stipulations that convicted felons must abide by. I don't think felons can vote and I'm pretty sure they're not allowed to own guns. Another one of those laws may be that they are not allowed to just pack up and move out of state.


----------



## LuGoJ

Jerry Atrick said:


> I would make sure to check the laws before doing such a thing. IIRC there are certain rules and stipulations that convicted felons must abide by. I don't think felons can vote and I'm pretty sure they're not allowed to own guns. Another one of those laws may be that they are not allowed to just pack up and move out of state.




Some states restore voting rights after X amount of years. Guns you are correct as far as i know.  Moving restrictions are only while under supervision, parole, probation etc.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

LuGoJ said:


> Some states restore voting rights after X amount of years. Guns you are correct as far as i know.  Moving restrictions are only while under supervision, parole, probation etc.



Aha. Thanks.


----------



## Diloadid

HCandKROD said:


> Seriously not good advice. I lost a job after 6 years there because they ran a background check when they switched insurance companies. Yes, insurance. I've had a couple friends got sacked this way also. Plenty of people will hire you if you tell the truth and you don't hafta have a lie hanging over you. That's no way to live.



So you did get to work for them for six years? That is definitely enough time to get your feet on the ground.


----------



## What 23

You cab make a living on a server wage + tips... Not to say do this for the rest of your life but every restaurant I have worked at most people use something or another... And people cycle through those places so quickly sometimes and its all about saving money/ profit that chances are they either won't check or won't care about a drug charge.

Cab was meant to be *can, but maybe even try cab driver... those are independent contractors. I think they only care about keeping violent criminals away... or repeat DUI.


----------



## missmeyet?

HCandKROD said:


> No, if you wanted the help you might qualify for assistance.If they took food stamps away from convicted felons a lot of people would go hungry.



Its different for drug charges. Plus, if you have ANY type of drug charges you cannot get Pell grants and other feferal financial aid to GO back to school. I have a friend I have been trying to help when I can so her and her family can survive (single mom, 2 boys) because she had some drug charges (felonies) many years ago. With so many people looking for jobs right now, her app goes immediately in the trash or to the bottom of the pile.. she hasn't even been able to get a job at Mcdonalds or a dollar store, laundromat, nothing.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya but can't even work at a Dell taco


----------



## zombywoof

always wanted to be a lighthouse keeper


----------



## LuGoJ

zombywoof said:


> always wanted to be a lighthouse keeper



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKhso6odZpI


----------



## XThexXTank

Learn a trade an then start yer own business.  Also i dont think they will cut yer food stamps just because ya gotta felony.  Thats some dumb shit they aint gonna do that.


----------



## Dare21

I've found that most companies only test when you get hired but don't do it randomly.  I can't think of a good way to ask if they randomly test though.


----------



## CertifiedStoner

Hello , I live in California and I was going to apply at souplantation .
You think they'll test me their ?


----------



## flyhighk

Become a doctor and come to lebanon. Learn arabic and start working. Doctors here make at the very least 50/appointment. They usually have 2-4 appointments an hour. So if you work 5 hours a day, 20 days a month, you're looking at 10-20k per month. Nobody does drug tests here.


----------



## Transcendence

Seriously guys....this thread cracks me up. Instead of basing your future career on which companies drug test (thereby limiting yourself to pizza delivery boy for the rest of your life) just use fake piss. There are brands that reliably work. PM me if you need a recommendation. This is just silly. I know chronic stoners who've gotten jobs as pharmacy techs this way.


----------



## double ewe

thought this article was interesting.

data from drug testing companies shows that positive tests for marijuana have gone down dramatically. this is despite the fact that marijuana use in the workforce has increased during the same time period.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

flyhighk said:


> Become a doctor and come to lebanon. Learn arabic and start working. Doctors here make at the very least 50/appointment. They usually have 2-4 appointments an hour. So if you work 5 hours a day, 20 days a month, you're looking at 10-20k per month. Nobody does drug tests here.



The minor annoyance of learning functional Arabic as a pot head aside....
It's all money and good times with brown women until someone gets kidnapped and then forced to praise Allah at gunpoint on national TV as the Ma always said. 
I have a feeling they're willing to pay that much more for the insurance risk of working in a country like Lebanon than for any other reason. Drug testing under such conditions seems a tad unnecessary.



Toast to the Spirits said:


> What type of careers are available that do not drug test? I'm a college student right now with great grades, so I can pretty much go into whatever field I want.  I'm not really interested in any career, but I know I want to earn a nice about of money, no less than $50,000 a year.  I love drugs and would not give them up for a job, unless I was earning $80,000+ a year, and I would only do that for a few years to save up and get ahead.  I'm definitely not addicted to anything and can easily refrain from drugs for any amount of time, but I find that using them responsibly really enhances my quality of life and I would not give up that part of my life for a career.  Passing a drug test to get a job is no problem.  So what types of careers do you guys know of that do not drug test regularly? Your answers will greatly help by providing direction.  I need to know what kinds of careers to investigate.  Thanks.



It's highly advisable not to have the word "drugs" play any part in your major life choices unless you are going into the pharmaceutical business. It's hard to imagine you have any chance of knowing what you want "to do" if you primarily "do" drugs. 
You say you're not willing to give up "that part of my life" for a career, but it seems like you don't even know what kind of lives are possible if you get into the right career. Are you sure it'd be such a sacrifice to go clean for as long as necessary to land the job you REALLY want? Are you sure whatever decision you're making under such parameters is really in your best interests, or is it simply in the interest of carrying on in habitual self indulgence?

Not judging, I'm stoned right now and I was lucky enough not to be tested working for a university. Just food for thought. I am willing to go clean for years if necessary, in order to make the most out of it later. There is always time for drugs later on down the line. You never want to be unwilling to give something like that up IMO.

TL;DR



> fake piss



Stockpile.


----------



## TheAppleCore

gearfiend said:


> simply work for a company like google



lol


----------



## Tude

The warehouse I work at tests randomly. I've been tested a few times. My hire was contingent on passing a drug test. I recently got hired at another place and my hire was also contingent on a clean drug test. I had to take it within 48 hours of my interview at a place they designated or I wouldn't get the job, either.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Try a different country lolz.  Fucking US.  If I do my job, and do it well then what concern of yours is it what I do otherwise?  Can't stand that sort of breach.


----------



## double ewe

Tude said:


> The warehouse I work at tests randomly. I've been tested a few times. My hire was contingent on passing a drug test. I recently got hired at another place and my hire was also contingent on a clean drug test. I had to take it within 48 hours of my interview at a place they designated or I wouldn't get the job, either.



very similar experience in banking. had 48 hours from the time i was given a formal written offer, although my current employer (a major american bank) has since ceased its drug testing program.

it's a shitty reality, but it's easy to handle if you know what to expect. as i mentioned above, positive tests have gone down despite drug use going up. make of that what you will....


----------



## JohnJohnJohn

One thing that you don’t want to do is poke your nose around ANY forum on the Internet. You don’t know if these people are uneducated or unemployed. They are nameless and faceless. Depression and anger is what becomes of many people who are unemployed. If they see that a felon is successful or attempts to be successful when they are not, embarrassment may cause them to lash out on you. ANYONE that has a career (felon or clean record) is more likely to be a positive thinker and to have job skills.

One good thing to do that has benefitted me is to find real people who have been convicted of felonies and who have careers. I have two mentors (one felon is an accountant, the other felon is in IT) that took me years to find. You might not even need someone to talk to. Just find real life stories on Google of people that have a felony and a career. Do research on these people and you might be shocked at what you have learned. The inspiration from these real life stories should give you the positive self esteem boost that you need. When you go to bed every night, you have to believe in your heart that you will have a better life some day.

Many felons who don’t have mental tenacity tend to post on different forums. This leads many to despair, depression, anger, and general emotional instability, all of which will severely limit your job prospects. 

I hate to sound upsetting (but, I’m sure you’ve been told already), it is a VERY difficult road, but not close to impossible. If a regular person has to go through 4 interviews before getting a job, you will have to go through 20. However, if you’re smart, you can have an edge on these people. Job search information can cut this number in half. I recommend Job Interviews for Dummies. You must develop patience, but also, face these challenges head on.

As far as skills—You must outwork everyone else. I graduated at the top of my class, with 2 internships, 2 student organization leadership positions, and volunteer work. Can you top that? I didn’t think I could even get into a 4 year college, let alone achieve what I had. Get competitive… You will need a competitive attitude.

Do you know what occupation you would like to have? What is the competition like for that occupation? Is it a fast growing occupation? Are there more applicants compared to job openings? If, through research, you find out that the competition is too high, you would have to select a different position. You can always become a nurse. I know of many nurses who are felons. The more nurses there are, the less risk of infection and less risk of accidental death to patients. So, health care organizations will overlook a felony. I went into IT. Our colleges are only producing half the number of computer science graduates needed to fill computer software positions. 

Focus on smaller companies where you can almost directly talk to who is in charge of hiring. Larger companies are almost impossible to work for because of their blanket policies.

EVERYONE is having a difficult time right now in this economy. You will have to take a lower salary. Tell your employer about the $2,500 tax credit for hiring a felon. And tell them about bonding insurance. 

Remember that ANYONE can be a felon. More than 50% of Americans tried marijuana. They had to pass the joint back, right? That would qualify as distribution and it is a felony. Mere possession of marijuana in some states is a felony. 75% of Americans drove under the influence. In some states that is a felony. If they accidentally hit someone, they would have been charged with a felony. Don’t let hypocrites get you down.

The laws are slowly changing. Write your politicians to support Ban the Box and to limit conviction searches to a certain date. Keep reading about Ban the Box in Google News. It will keep your spirits up.

I am certain in my mind that if you keep trying and keep staying positive, you will prevail.


----------



## Tude

I noticed you listed a few statistics ("More than 50% of Americans have tried marijuana").  Could you list your sources, please?


----------



## alasdairm

JohnJohnJohn said:


> More than 50% of Americans tried marijuana.
> ...
> 75% of Americans drove under the influence.


if only 50% of americans have tried it, how can 75% of americans have possibly driven under the influence?

can you provide sources for these wild claims or do i assume they're just fabricated?

alasdair


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Tude said:


> I noticed you listed a few statistics ("More than 50% of Americans have tried marijuana").  Could you list your sources, please?





alasdairm said:


> if only 50% of americans have tried it, how can 75% of americans have possibly driven under the influence?
> 
> can you provide sources for these wild claims or do i assume they're just fabricated?
> 
> alasdair



Jesus....did y'all bother reading the rest of the post? :D

IMHO he offers a message of hope and some solid advice drawn from his own experiences to back that up.

While I'm not a convicted felon, I have met a few in my line of work. They are also discriminated against while searching for apartments. I'm sure a convicted felon is better off renting from a smaller outfit rather than a large corporate-owned property with blanket policies against renting to convicted felons.

Besides, when he was talking about driving under the influence, I think he meant alcohol.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i read the whole thing and he made some interesting points.

that shouldn't preclude me for asking him to substantiate some of his quantitative claims, should it?

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

I am not a felon, but I have 2 DUI's, multiple drug crimes, and juvenile convictions under my belt; this would be all well an fine if I were still able to function as a Pastry Chef but due to health issues I'll most likely never be able to function in that capacity again in my life. I'm awaiting a Vocational Rehab evaluation that offers career training, possible university scholarships, and job placement but I need to find a job in the mean time in order to keep a roof over my head. 
Any suggestions? There is no promise that I will get that career rehabilitation services and a contingency plan is always necessary in life. 
Ali- You seem like quite a successful man, any ideas?


----------



## silverman

Given that I am a convicted felon for crack cocaine, I live in Florida,I just graduated with an undergrad, I am applying to phd programs and I work with autistic children, I feel I have something to add in this subject.

First off, lets get it all out of the way. Yes, its bullshit that non-violent offenders have to deal with the double standards imposed by a system that systematically tosses folks into the trash. Yes, it an outrage that engaging in behavior that two of our former presidents have admitted to engaging in can haunt you for the rest of your life. It's unfair, it's an abortion of freedom and so on and so forth. Now get off the pity pot and make some plans. Recognize the injustice for what it is and move on.

I got into the position I am in by not getting my feelings hurt and refusing to take  the inevitable torrent of rejection personally. I wrote letters, volunteered, worked unbelievably shitty jobs all while getting letters of recommendation from EVERYONE along the way. After enough experience explaining myself to people that I wanted something from I was able to craft my story into a narrative of triumph and personal progression. I also got organized and have every document regarding my past ready to forward in a moments notice. Having all of these otherwise deleterious documents handy will impress potential employers and show that you are not hiding your past and are ready to confront it. I also have a paper trail of PROOF of my recovery that consists of an accordion file stuffed with Dean's list letters, letters of recommendations, certification from every bullshit employment program out there, etc.

In short, you need to recognize the limitations that are now sure to follow you everywhere and be determined in discovering strategies needed to circumvent these limitations. Don't listen to people who tell you that what your trying to do is impossible ( there will be plenty), don't get discouraged and understand that setbacks are all part of moving forward and essential to you learning how to succeed.

Good luck


----------



## Tude

Jerry Atrick said:


> Jesus....did y'all bother reading the rest of the post? :D
> 
> IMHO he offers a message of hope and some solid advice drawn from his own experiences to back that up.
> 
> While I'm not a convicted felon, I have met a few in my line of work. They are also discriminated against while searching for apartments. I'm sure a convicted felon is better off renting from a smaller outfit rather than a large corporate-owned property with blanket policies against renting to convicted felons.
> 
> Besides, when he was talking about driving under the influence, I think he meant alcohol.



LOL I wasn't dissenting with the poster, I was just asking to see where those sources came from. I like numbers :D



entheo said:


> I am not a felon, but I have 2 DUI's, multiple drug crimes, and juvenile convictions under my belt; this would be all well an fine if I were still able to function as a Pastry Chef but due to health issues I'll most likely never be able to function in that capacity again in my life. I'm awaiting a Vocational Rehab evaluation that offers career training, possible university scholarships, and job placement but I need to find a job in the mean time in order to keep a roof over my head.
> Any suggestions? There is no promise that I will get that career rehabilitation services and a contingency plan is always necessary in life.
> Ali- You seem like quite a successful man, any ideas?



Maybe you could work odd jobs, like a handyman's assistant or something? Sorry I can't think of anything else lol!



silverman said:


> Given that I am a convicted felon for crack cocaine, I live in Florida,I just graduated with an undergrad, I am applying to phd programs and I work with autistic children, I feel I have something to add in this subject.
> 
> First off, lets get it all out of the way. Yes, its bullshit that non-violent offenders have to deal with the double standards imposed by a system that systematically tosses folks into the trash. Yes, it an outrage that engaging in behavior that two of our former presidents have admitted to engaging in can haunt you for the rest of your life. It's unfair, it's an abortion of freedom and so on and so forth. Now get off the pity pot and make some plans. Recognize the injustice for what it is and move on.
> 
> I got into the position I am in by not getting my feelings hurt and refusing to take  the inevitable torrent of rejection personally. I wrote letters, volunteered, worked unbelievably shitty jobs all while getting letters of recommendation from EVERYONE along the way. After enough experience explaining myself to people that I wanted something from I was able to craft my story into a narrative of triumph and personal progression. I also got organized and have every document regarding my past ready to forward in a moments notice. Having all of these otherwise deleterious documents handy will impress potential employers and show that you are not hiding your past and are ready to confront it. I also have a paper trail of PROOF of my recovery that consists of an accordion file stuffed with Dean's list letters, letters of recommendations, certification from every bullshit employment program out there, etc.
> 
> In short, you need to recognize the limitations that are now sure to follow you everywhere and be determined in discovering strategies needed to circumvent these limitations. Don't listen to people who tell you that what your trying to do is impossible ( there will be plenty), don't get discouraged and understand that setbacks are all part of moving forward and essential to you learning how to succeed.
> 
> Good luck



Now THAT'S a story of hope!


----------



## Gloop

Some jobs offer a bonus to employers in whom hire ex-cons.  Im not sure if it is applicable in your state, or even if Im right because I only seen it in an episode of "The Office."  It was a pretty good episode.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

alasdairm said:


> ^ i read the whole thing and he made some interesting points.



That's ^ all you had to say the first time 

It was not your critique that bothered me, it was that you offered no positive statements for a post that deserved some.



> that shouldn't preclude me for asking him to substantiate some of his quantitative claims, should it?
> 
> alasdair



Tude did a good job of that and you have every right to echo her or anyone else's sentiments. Alasdair, you are an honest person and I respect your bluntness. I enjoy reading your posts because you have a way of saying things where nobody has to guess what you are thinking.  All I'm really asking is for you to take it easy on the newbie posters. Even Mary Poppins said a spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Tude said:


> LOL I wasn't dissenting with the poster, I was just asking to see where those sources came from. I like numbers :D



No worries. I put a smiley there for a reason %)


----------



## Tude

^Cool cool.

So I signed up for an extra shift at my new job. After it allowed me to sign up, I noticed the wording for the job description doesn't quite match mine. Now I'm not sure what I'll be doing, so I'm going to have to back out. Dang it, I would've loved the extra money!


----------



## Jabberwocky

It can be done; all depends on what types of companies you are after and what type of work you want to do. 

I didnt read this whole post but I've always been in the corporate world; I go in through third party staffing agencies who should be running the background check on me and I tell them upfront what to expect and they let it pass; I have drug trafficking and a DUI that SHOULD be gone now since I wrapped up the program; plus, my trafficking was from 04 so that will be getting wiped anyway; lastly, most places only go back 7 years, so not sure how old your conviction is but there are ways around. 

I hate those who use this as an excuse not to work. same goes for addiction. I was a working heroin junkie w/ a ripping habit and a bad background. hell, if I did it then anyone on this planet can do it.


----------



## Animal Mother

Most companies only look back 7 years.

A lot of people in here don't support lying, because it can bite you in the ass, but you're more likely to get the job in the first place if you do lie.

By the time I finish school, my felonies will be close to 10 years old, and I will not be mentioning them on applications. I know some one who just got a job in a security field for over 100 a year, by neglecting to mention his older felonies. That said, he DID mention his newer ones.

Make yourself hireable. Increase you worth with an education and work history.


----------



## liftedgift

I don't know whether or not to lie or say "will explain" or something on applications. I was charged with a felony, am currently on probation and my last job they didn't say anything when they background checked me. The job I currently hired me on the spot so they didn't even check. 

But would yall recommend putting "will explain" or something on an application? Technically I won't be convicted if I finish my probation, but it still shows up on background checks. My brother had a felony drug possession close to 10 years ago and he was working for a bank for several months but then got fired when they found out, slow process to check I guess.

I did one of those random background checks off the internet that you pay 5$ or so for and all my arrests came back but very little info on them. Even the ones that were dismissed. It really sucks because there is no central background check database companies use so even if you get it expunged or dismissed it still can show up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Jerry Atrick said:


> While I'm not a convicted felon, I have met a few in my line of work. They are also discriminated against while searching for apartments. I'm sure a convicted felon is better off renting from a smaller outfit rather than a large corporate-owned property with blanket policies against renting to convicted felons.



just went through this hell. I've always had my GF before and we'd put apartments in her name; well, we broke up after my last OD (I needed to leave her and focus on my life) and it's been about 6 months with one slip. around month 3 after saving up and sleeping at my fathers crib, I started to look. I was getting REJECTED by every apartment complex and even small NO BODIES who would run background checks. dude, some of these places SUCKED but I was willing cuz of what I put myself in. 

anyway, one day I call for this sick place I see on Craigslist. I meet the 2 owners; both just came from Cali; mother died; they own the house and there is a whole side attached house for rent, month by month, but its expensive as shit. it's 3-400 MORE than I wanted to spend but if you saw the place you'd know why I got it. Hardwood all throughout, all new stainless steel, sick bedroom, bathroom, living room, proch room (will ill make a bong type room, ha)

IT SUCKED FOR 3 MONTHS; I thought I had no shot. I was at the point where I was asking my father if I can put a place in my name and then I met these cool peeps and they let me get set up and going.

grateful for that.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

As a recent college grad with a clean record, it's hard for everyone to find work these days - I wish you the best but be ready to have to fend for yourself for a few years until the economy gets back on track, if ever...


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^ what are you looking to do!? I'll NEVER understand the "cannot find a job" thing. although, I've been in a certain line of business for years, so it's always been easy to follow up, esp. just being in a role that is considered "sales". hell, I am profitable to a company, so how can they NOT hire me!? I make the company cash, so there is no worries when it comes to the hire. again, this has to do w/ the sales world. 

for those looking for more specific type work, whether it be writing, marketing, accounting, etc, I can see WHY it MAY be hard; esp. if having criminal charges against you. but it can be DONE! trust me! as said before, I have trafficking and a DUI on my record; but I've bee working since first stepping FOOT out of jail. I LIED on my applications upfront and always said "NO" to being charge of a felony or crime. this is all dependent on company size/imagine. if you are trying to get a job w/ the state/city, then a background check will surly be run and you are better off being upfront. 

if someone has a question, just ask. I've been in the RECRUITING WORLD for years and also in sales for years, so I have/know many ways around it. I also know when to be completely upfront and just honest and tell them about mistakes that have been made. sometimes you may want to HIDE this upfront and then during the interview process bring it up, if need be. this way they are GETTING TO KNOW YOU, and maybe like you, so they give you a chance. as opposed to looking at a piece of paper and just saying "NEXT". 

as said before, if I can do it, ANYONE can do it. I did a lot of BAD in my past; but I never meant BAD by it. they were all mistakes made based on age, location, insight, etc. people can understand that; some may have been there themselves.


----------



## TheSacredTree

Why not just open up your own business? That way you get to pick your own income and decide whether or not you want to screen yourself. And it's the most fun career out there.


----------



## Mr. Mayor

Be your own boss 

That seems the best.


----------



## Manofpeace30

Recent university graduate, 2 years ago received a class b misdemeanor for marijuana possession. Had about a blunts worth on me. The entire arrest in a small texas town was sketchy, this was all about money. Rehab or community service was never an option...basically just fuck you, pay me. 

Anyhow it really wasn't an issue until I recently graduated since I worked as a server in restaurants, where you pretty much have to either be an alcoholic or on drugs. My record is relatively minor compared others, hell a few states legalized the fucking substance. I was arrested in a backward ass hillbilly town in Texas and I ended up doing deferred adjudication. My lawyer offered to seal the record for a grand, but it's more like "sealed" since it's not 100 percent. Why pay a grand if it still shows up in certain searches?

Two years later I graduated, and finding something I can actually use my degree for is impossible. Part of having a criminal record is that it gives the morally shallow some kind of 'I'm better than you because I don't use drugs" type of god complex. 

I've tried to be forthcoming with employers. I either get a rejection email or if I actually go on an interview the mere mention of 'marijuana misdemeanor' gets me a look similar to one you might get if you jammed a pen up your asshole. Pisses me off, because the holy rollers that frown upon my marijuana use are the same people that go home every night and drink their asses off or popping their Xanax. All the while pretending they are the almighty because they go to church. Don't get me started on those hypocritical bastards...

As my career search drags on, I'm realizing I'm going to be stuck in a shitty job I hate. And for what? Because I had a blunts worth of weed on me? Seriously fuck you Texas!!! If texas isn't the most backward state in the United States it's definitely up there. Google the Texas surcharge program if you don't believe me. Drove with no insurance because I was poor and had to get to work. Got a 700 dollar ticket and got put into the surcharge program. For 3 years, I have to pay the state of Texas an additional 300 dollars a year or they take my drivers license away. Tell me, how the fuck does that make sense to punish poor people with even more goddam fines!?!? Remember cops, the people you arrest for small petty amounts that now have to work in the service industry because no one will hire them...they will remember your texas surcharge program and jack off in your milkshake. Extra thick. Slurp away you piggy fucks.

I haven't given up, but realize I need to get out of Texas. With states beginning to legalize marijuana, it would be ironic as hell to get a job in the booming marijuana industry in a progressive state...which is the exact thing being used to discriminate against me in Texas that limits my job opportunities with the degree. 

I paid my debt to society. Continually punishing people over and over, preventing them from having a life just backs them into a corner with few options. Depending on how desperate things become, those options become more drastic. As for me, I view it as divine intervention prompting me to leave this redneck hellhole of a state.


----------



## maxmaxCity

I've got caught plagiarizing a few times in college, and somehow always got let off the hook. Never done anything illegal really except driving drunk- It's dumb- I know, but usually just a block or two back to my apartment complex


----------



## LilikoiMoon

I was fortunate not to have a record after everything I have done.

However, a huge chain store tried to bust me for shoplifting last year (2,000$ fine 1st offense), but I got out of it.

LP people bruised me up pretty bad and ruptured the stitches in my finger that I just had surgery on the day before after cutting it off.  Kinda hard to steal a buggy full of items with one hand. Lol

My lawyer got ne out of it and the judge rewarded me some money for pain and suffering, as I had to be re-sutured the next day.


----------



## Revelry1

Damn!


----------



## 421

No criminal record. Not successful, yet.


----------



## kace

*Can recovered addicts work any job once clean? (E.g. Paramedic, social worker)*

Just wondering as I would love to go back to uni, study paramedic sciene and become either a paramedic. I have the right qualifications but worry my medical history and heroin addiction in it would make it impossible to become one. Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## harmacologist

lots of former addicts go into the drug counselling side of social work.

Honestly it depends on a lot of factors (arrests, jail, etc)...  Your best bet is to see what field you are interested in, and reach out to people in the industry and education sector for that field and get real advice from people.  Uni faculty are often a good start.


----------



## notgoodwithnames

That actually makes me want to clean myself up and become a drug counsellor


----------



## Tude

It depends on where you're at. Like harmacologist said, you'll have to ask those in the field in order to be able to assess your options.


----------



## kace

Thank you. Personally, I've never had any arrests or any convictions, I'm just an addict. That's a good idea, I guess I should do some research into working for the nhs with a bad medical record.


----------



## Trying2Iso

How would any job know you were ever an addict?
Aside from a possible drug charge conviction imean


----------



## VitamaN

I would never trust a drug counselor who hasn't been down that dark road.    
   A nurse at the detox clinic I was staying in was a former addict , total opiate fiend and here she was handing me benzos, so yes it's possible to get a job in the drug world after addiction.


----------



## VitamaN

my shrink is a junkie and he's fucking awesome.  
    If you wanna stay clean , he'll help you.
if you need pills, he'll help. 
takes one to know one.  He'd rather write me soma scripts than have me calling around looking for pills


----------



## kace

Trying2Iso said:


> How would any job know you were ever an addict?
> Aside from a possible drug charge conviction imean



Well I am worried that working for the NHS (public healthcare in the UK) might be hard, as well, they have my medical record, and maybe being a former opiate addict there are certain guidelines to letting me work as a paramedic.


----------



## endotropic

Almost every employment application I've ever seen here in the US asks about drug use that occurred within the past 5 years, even for highly sensitive positions (e.g. requiring access to controlled substances).   I don't know if some legal requirement prevents them from asking about use outside of that period, but that's the cutoff I'm used to seeing.  

Could you talk to someone in the field you want to pursue?  I think if you pose the question just like you did in this thread you could get some useful responses.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

endotropic said:


> Almost every employment application I've ever seen here in the US asks about drug use that occurred within the past 5 years, even for highly sensitive positions (e.g. requiring access to controlled substances).   I don't know if some legal requirement prevents them from asking about use outside of that period, but that's the cutoff I'm used to seeing.
> 
> Could you talk to someone in the field you want to pursue?  I think if you pose the question just like you did in this thread you could get some useful responses.



Shit. A couple years ago I signed up to volunteer to help out with kids and the application asked if I use drugs. I lied and said No. I smoke pot and did not think it mattered what I do when I am not volunteering. My point is that sometimes it's okay to lie if appropriate.... unless it's some sort of high security government position. The govt can afford to administer a lie detector test.


----------



## Soulgasm

I have a respectable slew of misdemeanors from the last 7 years (mostly poss. of small amts of drugs, public intox, underage poss. of alcohol, shit like that) and a warrant out in some crazy state for not going to court over a gram of weed. No dui's or felonies. I've never listed any of them of them on a job app, many companies have run background checks, and only one has failed to hire me based upon what they found on a check (and I know this dude had it out for me anyways haha). I really don't think they care about petty bullshit. Your charges don't sound all that serious. You might have a little explaining to do but it won't bar you from any profession. Keep yo head up and don't let the man fuck with cha. Hopefully we'll all get all this shit expunged soon anyways haha.


----------



## tantric

*finishing a phd with a felon conviction*

i was 3 years into my phd when i get arrested and did 2yrs. technically i'm a first offender (first felony conviction) though it was a 'violent' crime. i was doing ecology and epidemiology, even though i only had a BA in Japanese when i started. my GRE scores (1540/1600) got me a nice deal and in the door, but i wasn't prepared. while i was locked up, the loans i took out for a year of post-bacc prep work defaulted, of course, and being locked up with no way to communicate is no excuse...so, should i drop the idea? i have all the data for my dissertation on how hosts with multiple parasites can be modeled like ecosystems, i might could finish it, though it'd never get published. thoughts?


----------



## Jabberwocky

As someone who never finished their dissertation (two chapters in my depression got so severe I couldn't write more than a sentence a day), it can be one of the hardest things to put behind you. If you decide to quit its gotta come from a place of certainty. I'm not entirely clear though, would you be writing this just for yourself or to finish your Ph.D degree? I assume you talked to your advisor and he gave you the ok? The fact that you have doubts tells me you'd be best off finishing, assuming you truly have the option. Trust me, even with a felony under your belt, having a Ph.D. is better than not having one. The main difference I see between a lot of professional scientists with and without Ph.D's isn't that the ones with Ph.D.s are better scientists, it's that the ones with Ph.D's survived their Ph.Ds. If you can survive that you are in a good place for what lies ahead.


----------



## tantric

oh, no, i have no option for advisement or publishing. what i have is a HUGE database and some scripts in R that do stats and make nice graphs and LOTS of papers i've mostly forgotten. i never got beyond that level because my scholarship ran out and i can't deal with the whole 'make your science sexy to sell it to budweiser' even if i was writing about white tailed deer biology. that's the part i can't do - get funds. i can sit and do analysis and make models all day long, i love that. i started by taking other scientists data and turning it into interactive web pages, then just tested into the program and won a whoppin huge load of scholarship. but now i can do that, and really understand it...but what am i supposed to do with these skills?

i had a nice model for the disease patterns of migrating butterflies i did as a post-bacc project, with the web page where you can slider all the variables, but i lost the paper to go with it. still may use it for an example webpage/resume.


----------



## Jabberwocky

so even if you write a chapter or two and contact your advisor to share, there is no chance he'll consider it? Hmm, well, if you don't have a job right now and you have the luxury of time, you might get some satisfaction out of it, but also consider it might just be time to move on. Hard to though. I've gotten over a lot of things in my life but not finishing my dissertation after all those years... I still have some work to do to get over it. If you're telling me your bridges are truly burned, and you tested that theory by actually talking to your advisor, then the only purpose of this exercise is closure. That's not a small one, but you'd be better off using your talents in the workforce.


----------



## neversickanymore

You can also get on the student loan rehabilitation program.   They will set a payment that is based off your current financial situation and then if you make that payment on time for six months or so then your loans will be removed from default which will make you eligible for further student loans.


----------



## tantric

levelsBeyond said:


> so even if you write a chapter or two and contact your advisor to share, there is no chance he'll consider it? Hmm, well, if you don't have a job right now and you have the luxury of time, you might get some satisfaction out of it, but also consider it might just be time to move on. Hard to though. I've gotten over a lot of things in my life but not finishing my dissertation after all those years... I still have some work to do to get over it. If you're telling me your bridges are truly burned, and you tested that theory by actually talking to your advisor, then the only purpose of this exercise is closure. That's not a small one, but you'd be better off using your talents in the workforce.



i have issues there - i feel like i disappointed her. plus the semester i missed, she got pregnant and and lost it, and i never knew until i came back for my stuff. but you're right, i'm going to talk to her, or people in the lab. it's worth looking into.


----------



## Tude

If you're that smart and you want to finish, try everything you can to do so! Don't be like me and squander your intelligence.


----------



## tantric

Tude said:


> If you're that smart and you want to finish, try everything you can to do so! Don't be like me and squander your intelligence.



my other option is using what i learned to turn my family farm into a productive, sustainable business. people buying my tomatoes don't care if i just got over a bad case of the stripes. then again, no health insurance, no insurance at all.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

tantric said:


> my other option is using what i learned to turn my family farm into a productive, sustainable business. people buying my tomatoes don't care if i just got over a bad case of the stripes. then again, no health insurance, no insurance at all.



I would focus on that instead of on the articles, project, PhD. work.

A Friend of mine has  a PhD. and has published papers, and done post-doctorate work, and he told me how having a PhD. makes you too concentrated, or too focused and your job opportunities are very limited, and extremely competitive.


----------



## Tude

^Qft! If you're able to work for yourself and it be sustainable, that's the best! You answer to no one but yourself.


----------



## Keyboard Kommando

It's not necessarily better to have a PhD than not, having a PhD automatically makes you overqualified for many jobs and shuts as many doors as it opens. It depends on the field, but there are many PhD's walking around looking for jobs, underemployed or even doing shit work because they're "overqualified." First thing I'd do is talk to one of your old professors, or someone in the same/similar department at the local uni and get their opinion on how to proceed. You definately need a mentor that knows the field and the job prospects in it. The government is cutting budgets left and right, and your field may be one.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

I have a pretty serious DUI on my record along with many other charges, mostly alcohol related but there's also vandalism and shoplifting. I fucked up bad; and with background checks basically inevitable now I couldn't find a job even after applying to maybe 30+ jobs all over the country. I ended up with a decent paying job with a lot of room to move up, and I'm proud of it. Not my ideal situation but I did what I had to do, and I'm paying the bills just fine.


----------



## Makeloveinthisdrug

I'm too good to be caught..


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Makeloveinthisdrug said:


> I'm too good to be caught..



Yeah I thought that too. Shit can hit the fan pretty quick, just saying. Everyone's luck runs out at some point.


----------



## Jabberwocky

2 x DUI (Mid range and high range) - Good thing they were 5 years apart as the last one for high range would of been taken into effect upon sentencing me. Am currently on good behaviour however am bout to get my license back in 2 months.

1 x Obtain money by financial deception (Section 9, 1)

I blame all my problems on Anxiety and Depression but as of recent I see it's a mistake to blame it on something when I know and should know better.


----------



## tantric

Yes, been arrested many times, several misdemeanors, now convicted felon for Assaulting a Peace Officer. well, i'm dirt poor. my student loans defaulted in prison. OTOH, prison made me a better man (not from any kind of rehabilitation - that doesn't exist). i know now that if i follow the path of the Lord Buddha, i can be happy most anywhere. i know things about honor and loyalty that i only pretended before, plus, now i'm an alpha, which is kinda fun. i like my life - which is how i judge success. i remember as a kid, i had to fill out this card with all kinds of questions - one was 'what do you want to be when you grow up?' that was 3rd grade. i wrote 'happy'.


----------



## TMNPothead

*Job search after addiction*

Hey sober living i have a question about a job imterview im going to tonight so some quick responces would be helpful. So around january of 2015 i watched my grandmother who raised me have a stroke and take her last breath, if that wasn't enough then the mother of my child left me and i stopped seeing my son for quite a while. This drove me to drinking heavily and a few meth/mdpv binges which eventually resulted in me losing my job.

Well i recently moved from Ky to Az and am now living at a halfway house and trying to stay sober. I have my first job interview in years and i really don't know what to say about my time being unemployed. Should i be straight up or maybe just make an excuse and try to avoid the subject as much as possible? Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Hm, I would lie. Don't even mention family problems because they just seem like excuses and they might think "you're one of them" you knows, always having to leave work early for a "family emergency" or etc. Can you say you were out of the country? Or out of state, taking care of family matters (caring for sick grandmother maybe), etc? Oh, yes, say you were out of state to take care of your sick grandmother & she passed away and then you had to take care of her estate matters, etc. You can also just make up some other part time employment, like free lancing, um, construction, or repair work, etc. Just so it makes you look busy.


----------



## RDP89

How did it go?


----------



## manboychef

You can say you spent that time eating pizza and meditating in the sewers on a quest to  develop ninja skills, super powers, and a knowledge of power point that would make you perfect for the job.

You may have to start at the bottom again in order to put some more experience on your resume.


----------



## MrRiGhTNoW

Personally I have been to prison twice and arrested countless times. That has not stopped me from getting a job where I make between $800 to $1200 per week. I will say it was hard to find a job and I got discouraged at times but I ended up with a job that I like.


----------



## weekend addiction

Yes and no I'm not successful but its not the record that holds me back to much its more my own personal problems.


----------



## MrRoot

Few debtor's gross dishonesties and accounting offenses along with gross tax frauds. I guess I have done my economic crimes 101 course well. Still 500 000+ euros criminal benefits on distraint. Can't own anything worth more than few grands or it is taken away from me for next 20 year but luckily they can't touch my war veteran benefits. Well that pretty much changed my lifestyle to normal instead of jetting around helping others to hide their money after I came back from Afghanistan.

Currently on university and my major is Tax Administration.


----------



## CosmicG

Started breaking into homes at fourteen stealing alcohol and prescription pills. A neighbor saw me go into one of the homes amd called the police. They were able to link me to the crime (they didn't connect me to any others though there were many) by finding the prescription bottles with the name and address. No charges were pressed and I was sent to rehab instead. Caught two theft charges stealing beer and cheap liqour. Vandalism. Another breaking/entering after high school. A few friends and myself dropped acid then partied in a newly built house that nobody lived in yet. It was reduced to trespassing and vandalism. I ended up doing three months in county that time after getting violated for marijuana, then failing another test for marijuana, opiates, and benzos right after being released from another in patient facility for rehabilitation.

Got caught smoking spice in my car in a parking lot where I worked at the time. This was after my DUI. Had an interlock device and everything. The night of my DUI I also had weed and a bowl on me. Flash a couple years before that, I got caught with two caps of molly outside of a Bassnectar set, again just chilling in a car in the parking lot. Swallowed them right in front of the cops then proceeded to get choked out. I've totaled three cars while intoxicated, somehow still only have one DUI (girlfriend to the rescue)

Unfortunately this is the short version, and I may be forgetting some things. Surprisingly still I have zero felonies because my father always paid for my lawyer. I should have gone to prison many times, but believe I have paid for my dark past in other ways, call it karma if you will. It's been three years since my last run in with the law. I don't put myself at risk anymore. Every crime I have ever commited stemmed from my addiction. I got away with a lot more then I should have. I would not consider myself successful criminally speaking.


----------



## Ksa

TMNPothead said:


> Hey sober living i have a question about a job imterview im going to tonight so some quick responces would be helpful. So around january of 2015 i watched my grandmother who raised me have a stroke and take her last breath, if that wasn't enough then the mother of my child left me and i stopped seeing my son for quite a while. This drove me to drinking heavily and a few meth/mdpv binges which eventually resulted in me losing my job.
> 
> Well i recently moved from Ky to Az and am now living at a halfway house and trying to stay sober. I have my first job interview in years and i really don't know what to say about my time being unemployed. Should i be straight up or maybe just make an excuse and try to avoid the subject as much as possible? Any help would be appreciated thanks.



It doesn't matter what you say, it's how you sound. If when you talk about your last 3 years your face goes dark, even if you say you had an exciting time in Tibet learning Kung-Fu, the interviewer will know you shot methamphetamine until you heard voices in a dark corner and pissed in plastic bottles.

It's nice that you ask yourself these questions and try to prepare...find other questions too that would put you in difficulty, then come up with an answer and practice that until you can talk about it like a Hockey game.

Like, you gotta sound happy about your past. That's why psychopaths belong in jail away from people, it's because they can sound happy and joyful after raping and killing 5 women, so people think they're law abiding citizens...because that's how they look!


----------



## Vagina Lover

In my experience, it is best to leave anything about personal issues out of your job interview and employment. 

Representation of your addiction, which is a legitimate illness as defined by societal norms now, like "I have had a serious illness which has affected my ability to work", rather than "I have been addicted to heroin for 4 years" is the best way to get through this hurdle, in my opinion. 

You would not be lying, you are stating a fact, but merely leaving out anything which is irrelevant to your job - the amount of time you spent trying to obtain your substance is of no practical importance to how well you will perform your job now that you have gotten over your addiction.


----------



## Bardeaux

TMNPothead said:


> Well i recently moved from Ky to Az and am now living at a halfway house and trying to stay sober. I have my first job interview in years and i really don't know what to say about my time being unemployed.



You moved across the country, this can be a big change that can take time to find new employment. If it were me I would just explain that the move has left me putting things in order in a new place, while looking for a job. If they ask what you did for money during this time, say you had a savings set up, or that you had help. Definitely don't tell them that you were on a long bender during this period. 

Also, I just realized this thread is months old.


----------



## Vagina Lover

Bardeaux said:


> Also, I just realized this thread is months old.


Posting is a little scarce in this particular sub-forum


----------



## Despair

*Finding Employment After Being Fired for Benzodiazapine Abuse*

Hello.  This is my first post here.  I am in a tough spot and I am looking for some insight from other forum members.  I do no know where to post this, as my question is not about a particular substance.

I was working at a grocery store for a while.  I hated going to work sometimes, but now I very much miss working.  I miss having money and structure in my life.  I am lucky enough to have people who care about me and give me a place to stay.  If it was not for them, I would be on the streets.

I used to get anxious when I went to work; the customers, my coworkers, and the hours slowly dragging by got to my head.  What do I do when I'm stressed?  Xanax.  Well at least that's what I used to do, until I experienced my first mild benzo withdrawal.  While it was very, very slight (not as bad as coming off kratom, which was a very mild physical dependency for me as well.) it was enough to show me that benzos will not work for anxiety even in very small doses, unless you use them strictly for short term relief.  I now get relief using natural coping skills, or gentle substances such as ashwaganda or l-theanine.  I save the xanax for very rare use as a last resort.

So I started taking very small amounts of xanax and going to work.  It really made work bearable without impairing my functioning too much.  This period did not last for long.  One time I acquired xanax from a new source and took what I thought was about .5mg, or a little more. (1/4 bar)  It turns out the bars were double pressed, and I didn't know it.  Taking even .5mg of xanax before work is a bit irresponsible for me considering how sensitive I am to the drug.  Taking what I know now but didn't know at the time was a full mg resulted in a semi-blackout, enough for one of my managers to pick up that I was under the influence of something.

I vaguely remember being told to report to the store manager who questioned me asking me if I was on anything.  At this point I was fucked.  I denied everything and was asked to take a drug test.  I immediately refused knowing I would fail for marijuana and xanax.  That was it, I was terminated for suspicion of being under the influence of an illegal substance.

Ever since this happened my life has been hell.  I feel like a worthless bum and a leech.  I have tried to get jobs but fail everytime.  Even when I had an "in" and I felt I was guaranteed the position, I was still denied it either because of my termination from my previous grocery store job or because of my criminal record which I will not be able to expunge for another year.  Other things have happened to me as well, and I will not go into detail as I feel like this post is already too wordy for the question at hand.  I have tried making money in various ways including freelancing but I am just too depressed to make much money, I need a job and money first.  At this point I view my life as a living hell.

My question: What should I write on job applications when they ask why I was terminated from my previous position without disclosing what happened.  I have previously written that my employer noticed I was tired and fired me for not performing too well, but that still looks very bad and they probably know what is up.  As a reasonably intelligent person, I get the feeling that writing that I was "fired due to being barred out" would instantly bar me from employment.  Especially with the other charge on my record.  

I want to work again.  I want to get my life together.  I am sick of this lifestyle I am living.  I am a good person who works hard and I usually make good decisions.  I want to wake up without the sickening feeling of truly wanting to die. I never thought it would come to this, I thought I would become a successful person.  This is my ultimate low in life and it shouldn't be this way.

Thoughts?  Advice?


----------



## Kittycat5

Lie. Im serious. Find a friend at the old job and theres your reference.


----------



## Despair

Kittycat5 said:


> Lie. Im serious. Find a friend at the old job and theres your reference.



I totally agree, telling the truth can do nothing but hurt my chances of getting a job.  I have a chance to get a good job which my family has connections with the owner of the company.  I was wondering what exactly I should say, because I have to say that I was fired and state a reason.


----------



## Kittycat5

Its tough. I do believe honesty is noble, but not so noble that we continue to get punished for past deeds. I have perspective as both the employer and employee on this but all jobs are different in their hiring practices.

I will give you my personal feelings on this. If I was highering additional staff, I tend to evaluate the person, not their history. Sure things like termination or employment gaps may raise my suspicion, but would not automatically disqualify someone if it wasnt a habitual thing. 

If Im trying to get a job, well eating and sleeping inside are more important to me than if I blur truth and reality as to why I have an iffy patch in my history. I dont know the exact details of your new job, and the family connection could be troublesome, but you do what needs to be done to get the job and then prove you deserve it. My 2 cents but please talk to those you know as well before proceeding.


----------



## Lysis

Yep, lie. Never tell people you were fired. Laid off is the worst I would say.

Get a family member to give you a reference. If they ask for 2, you must have someone you worked with who could give you a reference? Usually, a reference is 1 manager and 1 person you worked with. Although I don't know that someone working in a grocery store would have to go through that bs. I get my sister to be my manager and then ask one of the guys I worked with to be the other one. My problems are always with managers but not my team. lol I guess problems with authority. lol

I don't know how it is in other fields, but I've personally never had an employer call the previous company's HR department.


----------



## Despair

Lysis said:


> Yep, lie. Never tell people you were fired. Laid off is the worst I would say.
> 
> Get a family member to give you a reference. If they ask for 2, you must have someone you worked with who could give you a reference? Usually, a reference is 1 manager and 1 person you worked with. Although I don't know that someone working in a grocery store would have to go through that bs. I get my sister to be my manager and then ask one of the guys I worked with to be the other one. My problems are always with managers but not my team. lol I guess problems with authority. lol
> 
> I don't know how it is in other fields, but I've personally never had an employer call the previous company's HR department.



I have all my references in check.  I will be more specific about my issue: I have a minor misdemeanor for possession of marijuana paraphernalia and a speeding ticket on my record.  It specifically asks about both of these things on the application and I planned on just telling the truth about both of those things as lying would be illegal and I believe they may do a background check.  This is where I was going to be honest.

The application also specifically asks if I have ever been terminated or asked to resign from a job.  Should I just go ahead and check no?  Or should I say yes and make up a lie about the reason?  Another problem is during the employment history I have to check either resigned or terminated and give a reason.  I suppose if I lied on the other part of the application I could just put that I resigned because I was no longer interested in working there.  I think that I also have the option of not disclosing my employment history at all but that could potentially look bad as well because I haven't had any other jobs besides for that one.  I do not think that they would call and check.

This is a drug free workplace!  And I do not want to screw this up.  The odds of me getting work here seem pretty damn likely but I do not see myself getting the job if I disclose the xanax ordeal, on top of the other criminal charges.  My family has told me to be honest, which I get.  If I was an employer I would want my employees to be honest.  But I do not think it would be good for my situation at all in this case.  My therapist even told me to lie on applications but I want to make sure I do it right if I do.


----------



## dopemaster

Lie about getting fired from a shit job.

Just pretend like you never worked there and also I would really doubt a grocery store would test for benzos cuz that is gcms territory and those are like at least 600 bucks vs the ten bucks they spend on a 5 panel.

I dunno, I would let them fire me vs. quitting cuz its a shit job and unemployment pays out but yeah I wouldn't bother putting really shitty jobs on a resume especially if I was fired.  I never been fired but I have quit under less than ideal circumstances.

You could do some volunteer work so it doesn't look like you doing fuckall and seeing how you volunteering. maybe they will get creative with the paperwork so you do not have a big gap in your resume.  Volunteer work is good for your resume if you fresh out of college and can't find employment but yeah having big gaps in your work history usually lead to a question or two you don't want to get in to so maybe beat them to the punch and not have a big gap.

Either that or take some classes.  It is so much easier to get a job when you are working or at least doing something with your time you can put down on paper.

Just get people you know as referrences and then your resume is whatever you put on it.


----------



## Lysis

Ah, ok this is another issue.

Do you have plenty of employment history to leave off the one where you were fired for xanax? These are totally separate grocery chains, correct? A lot of times how far they will dig depends on your position too. Is this a management position? If not, you can be more relaxed. I doubt they are calling previous employers for bag boys and cashiers. If you're handling money or pharmacy work, then they could dig more.

I've known plenty of places that blow off weed stuff. Most people don't see it as a big deal even if they say they are drug free.

For the drug thing, did they arrest you or just give you a citation? If you weren't arrested, don't worry about it. Nobody cares about a speeding ticket.

An arrest will show up on a background check, but they hand you the background check paperwork to sign along with anything else to fill out, so you know if they are doing a background check. Unfortunately, I would not lie about it if you were arrested. I've seen it go both ways. Someone lied about this and the company fired them when the background check came in a few days later, and I've seen someone with jail history for drugs be honest about it and they hired him anyway.


----------



## Kittycat5

It may be automated though Lysis. Having worked in the drugstore business including currently a grocery chain, many have it tied to the application and if something comes up, you cannot be hired. My current place didnt for me but I am not sure for the cashiers and other staff. Im guessing its lax though, as they dont even drug test.


----------



## Lysis

But it must tell you on the application that they are doing it, right? I can't imagine that they can do one without you signing off on it.


----------



## Despair

Lysis said:


> Ah, ok this is another issue.
> 
> Do you have plenty of employment history to leave off the one where you were fired for xanax? These are totally separate grocery chains, correct? A lot of times how far they will dig depends on your position too. Is this a management position? If not, you can be more relaxed. I doubt they are calling previous employers for bag boys and cashiers. If you're handling money or pharmacy work, then they could dig more.
> 
> I've known plenty of places that blow off weed stuff. Most people don't see it as a big deal even if they say they are drug free.
> 
> For the drug thing, did they arrest you or just give you a citation? If you weren't arrested, don't worry about it. Nobody cares about a speeding ticket.
> 
> An arrest will show up on a background check, but they hand you the background check paperwork to sign along with anything else to fill out, so you know if they are doing a background check. Unfortunately, I would not lie about it if you were arrested. I've seen it go both ways. Someone lied about this and the company fired them when the background check came in a few days later, and I've seen someone with jail history for drugs be honest about it and they hired him anyway.



The only place that I have been employed is the grocery store & I am currently trying to apply to a landscaping company.  If I do not put the grocery store on my employment history I will have NOTHING on there.  So while it was a shitty cashier/bagger job I feel like that looks better than not having any job at all on there.  I guess either way there is a gap because I have not been working for half a year.  Volunteering is a good idea, but I don't want to wait.  I need a job and money now.  If I leave the employment history completely blank they would HAVE to wonder what I have been doing with my life since I got out of school.  What if I said that I have been doing freelance work and just didn't put anything for employment history? (This is true)

I wasn't arrested for the speeding ticket or the paraphernalia, just given a citation.  I figured that if I was honest about that and acted remorseful they would still hire me. But if they knew I was doing xanax ON THE JOB I think that things would be different.

I am starting to think that it would be best if I just acted like I never even worked at the store, but still was honest about the charges.  Would you agree?  If so, any tips on coming up with a story for what I have been doing with my life during this huge gap of time?

The only other option is to put the grocery store down, and lie saying that I resigned or come up with a different story about why I got fired hoping that they do not call and check.  This would still leave a gap in my employment history.


----------



## One Thousand Words

How old are you. Could you say you have been travelling, looking after a sick relative or tried going back to study and found it wasn't right for you?


----------



## Despair

One Thousand Words said:


> How old are you. Could you say you have been travelling, looking after a sick relative or tried going back to study and found it wasn't right for you?



I am turning 20 soon.  I worked at the grocery store during my last year of high school and some time after that.  I have not been working for about 6 months after being fired.  During this time I have done some freelancing work, which has not been making enough money to get by on.  I am lucky in that I have a place to sleep.  If I don't start making more money soon there will be some serious problems in my life.

I could tell them about the freelancing and say that I have been taking online courses but decided to take a different path in life and want a real job.  Sound believable?  There is a huge gap between my high school graduation and the current time if I do not say that I worked at the store.


----------



## MrRoot

I know a lot of people when I was in your age who hadn't went to any jobs before and they just said they had been on different courses for youngsters trying to find out what they are going to do in their live.

You are just turning twenty. Don't bother with your job history yet. I know plenty of people who had hired twenty something people to various jobs without them having a prior job history and they have turned out fine.

I am 32 and it would be shitty for me to try to apply for a job currently since after honorable resign from military due wounding I have only worked as a consultant on my own company for about a year and after that a year as a debt collector and then there is nothing for five years as I have just been using opiates and writing some freelance stuff and nursing my book projects.


----------



## Lysis

Spammy ridiculous attempts at fraudulently stealing personal information  from people is clearly not what the OP wants. A scam site that just changed ownership this may and have no history are just trying to get people to submit a resume and will not help at all.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Merge and bump


----------



## Xorkoth

Unpinning this but wanted to bump it so it doesn't disappear immediately.


----------

